# LeBron: I'm coming back home to Cleveland



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481427294645657600


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481427294645657600



And here...we...go...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

i DONT Believe it. I need a credible source


----------



## 29380

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Marcus13 said:


> i DONT Believe it. I need a credible source




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481431359224049664


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*

There it is. I can only imagine Bosh will follow shortly. Wade... that's another story. If Wade opts out I will be surprised.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm going to laugh if he actually bolts from Miami.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This was always going to happen, but it does not mean he's leaving. It means he's leaving if they don't do anything meaningful


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Ok several sources are reporting it...look legit. What a summer this is gonna be


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This makes me instantly more excited for this offseason. Player movement can at times be the most exciting part of being an NBA fan.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> This makes me instantly more excited for this offseason. Player movement can at times be the most exciting part of being an NBA fan.



I would say watching basketball is, but I think I'm in the minority


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

ESPN just ejaculated in it's pants, they are going to make everyone sick of hearing about this


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would say watching basketball is, but I think I'm in the minority



I share the same sentiments.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> ESPN just ejaculated in it's pants, they are going to make everyone sick of hearing about this



One of the bad things about this. I was already sick of hearing about Melo. With LeBron it's going to be a million times worse.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: LeBron opts out*


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> One of the bad things about this. I was already sick of hearing about Melo. With LeBron it's going to be a million times worse.


Could this lead to the Kevin Love saga falling off the radar?


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

What moves can Miami make to make the team more palatable?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Hey Lebron, 

Both you and Melo can split whatever the Lakers have in caproom... 


Just sayin. :evil:


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hey Lebron,
> 
> Both you and Melo can split whatever the Lakers have in caproom...
> 
> 
> Just sayin. :evil:


They would be better off doing that same thing in Phoenix.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this lead to the Kevin Love saga falling off the radar?


Only until Lebron comes out saying he wants to play w/ Kevin Love :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> Only until Lebron comes out saying he wants to play w/ Kevin Love :laugh:


Which could also happen in Phoenix.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*

For what i've been reading, the most any other team can offer James is a 4 year/85M contract.
Miami can offer him up to 5years/115M.

Lots of money in between.


----------



## Smath

*Re: LeBron opts out*

he opted out to give miami more cap flex... I doubt he's leaving :/


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> For what i've been reading, the most any other team can offer James is a 4 year/85M contract.
> Miami can offer him up to 5years/115M.
> 
> Lots of money in between.


Lebron has nothing to worry about in that 5th year. He'll get whatever the max happens to be for that season.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> What moves can Miami make to make the team more palatable?



Lebron is obviously willing to take less money, but he is putting this on Wade and Bosh. He's basically saying to them that they have to opt out if they want him to remain in Miami. Pretty much the only way Miami can get significantly better is for all of them to sign new deals that pay two-thirds of what they are scheduled to make.

Of course Wade has two years @ 42 million and it does not appears that he has three significant years left in his knees. If he opts out it would be very tempting for Miami to just lose his phone number.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> ESPN just ejaculated in it's pants, they are going to make everyone sick of hearing about this


Very doubtful. ESPN didn't get where they are if they didn't give people what they want. Fans love soap opera stuff and I bet the thread that opens with rumors who is talking to hits 500 posts.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would say watching basketball is, but I think I'm in the minority


I'd say its.

1. Playoffs

2. The opening two weeks of the season

2. Late June/Early July Off-season (The rest of it usually sucks)

3. The rest of the long, drawn-out season


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't mind the longer season. I get to see the best players in the world play a lot. Nothing wrong with that. For example, Kobe's career is almost over. I'm glad I get to (potentially) watch him 162 more times in the regular season. 

Back to the topic at hand, LeBron has put a ton of pressure on Bosh and Wade. But he did say the three of them would talk. I'm guessing Bosh will follow suit. Wade is the only one I'm not so sure about because he's not going to get a huge contract again in his career.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lakers cap space: $29 million

Mavs cap space: $37 million


----------



## yodurk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Not surprised Lebron opted out, and I am also expecting Wade & Bosh to opt out. Haslem too for that matter.

I am also ~90% certain these moves are/will be solely to renegotiate contracts that free up cap space for Miami to sign some help.

For instance Wade could sign a new deal worth 4 years, $50M, rather than opting into his 2 years, $40M current deal. Then he can play 2-3 more years and retire. He gets paid more overall but helps the Heat clear more cap space.

Similar concept will occur for Lebron, Bosh, and Haslem. 

I think they are targeting Kyle Lowry and/or maybe Gortat. Either one of those guys is actually pretty scary when paired with Miami's big 3.


----------



## jericho

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this lead to the Kevin Love saga falling off the radar?


Kevin who?


----------



## c_dog

*Re: LeBron opts out*

i never thought the miami big 3 were as intimidating as the boston big 3, or even lakers big 3(bryant, pau, bynum). the pieces just didn't fit together as well. bosh is a jump shooting big who often forget to rebound. wade is a shooting guard who can't shoot. during their athletic primes they were able to win 2 championships but the core is flawed. now that they have all aged a little they need to evolve their play styles. simply adding another star player like melo isn't going to solve their problems.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



yodurk said:


> Not surprised Lebron opted out, and I am also expecting Wade & Bosh to opt out. Haslem too for that matter.
> 
> *I am also ~90% certain these moves are/will be solely to renegotiate contracts that free up cap space for Miami to sign some help.*
> 
> For instance Wade could sign a new deal worth 4 years, $50M, rather than opting into his 2 years, $40M current deal. Then he can play 2-3 more years and retire. He gets paid more overall but helps the Heat clear more cap space.
> 
> Similar concept will occur for Lebron, Bosh, and Haslem.
> 
> I think they are targeting Kyle Lowry and/or maybe Gortat. Either one of those guys is actually pretty scary when paired with Miami's big 3.


That seems to be the most likely scenario, yes.
But i don't see Wade willing to lose all that money. 4 years seems right, but 12.5M per seems a little low...


----------



## c_dog

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> That seems to be the most likely scenario, yes.
> But i don't see Wade willing to lose all that money. 4 years seems right, but 12.5M per seems a little low...


i don't see how wade can honestly think he's worth 12mil. i think he's barely worth 10mil and if anyone needs to take a major financial cut to get another star player it's him. i don't believe wade or bosh's skillsets can command max contracts anymore.


----------



## Babe Ruth

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Lebron is obviously willing to take less money, but he is putting this on Wade and Bosh. He's basically saying to them that they have to opt out if they want him to remain in Miami. Pretty much the only way Miami can get significantly better is for all of them to sign new deals that pay two-thirds of what they are scheduled to make.
> 
> Of course Wade has two years @ 42 million and it does not appears that he has three significant years left in his knees. If he opts out it would be very tempting for Miami to just lose his phone number.


If Wade opts out, it's probably a good sign that LeBron is going back to the Heat, because there is no other logical reason for him to do that because no other team will pay him anything close to what Miami owes him over the next two years.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> Lakers cap space: $29 million
> 
> Mavs cap space: $37 million


come on man, I thought you were a scientist - the Lakers don't have 29m in cap space, it's closer to 20 when you factor in cap holds and the rookie contract


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



c_dog said:


> i don't see how wade can honestly think he's worth 12mil. i think he's barely worth 10mil and if anyone needs to take a major financial cut to get another star player it's him. i don't believe wade or bosh's skillsets can command max contracts anymore.


I don't disagree with that. I only think that Wade, after three championships to Miami, will want something of the likes of a "Kobe contract". Have a hard time seing Wade going out with 12.5M per.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this lead to the Kevin Love saga falling off the radar?


http://dimemag.com/2014/06/reports-wolves-warriors-kevin-love-deal-is-dead/


----------



## Ball.IQ

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think everyone saw this coming. As previously mentioned in this thread, LeBron is simply applying pressure on Bosh and Wade to opt out as well. The whole point would be to allow the Heat enough flexibility to pursue players that will get them back to the Finals in upcoming seasons. 

Both, Bosh and Wade, have no business making the same salary that LeBron does and they should understand that. However, it wouldn't surprise if all three of them take pay cuts, especially LeBron, being that a big chunk of his income comes via the way of endorsement deals.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think as far as best teams go, Phoenix is the ideal situation for LeBron. They are young, talented with shooters, have tons of draft picks, and tons of flexibility financially. They have a new coach and a fast paced, exciting offense. The downside is there's no proven veterans with championship experience.

Of course, none of this matters because it's Phoenix. Too small of a market for him. We also have the worst bandwagon fans in the country. You thought all the new Miami Heat fans were bad? The Suns bandwagon fans would make them look like loyal lifers. I almost would be kind of mad if he signed here, this town doesn't deserve someone of his caliber.

I see him staying with Miami if the other 2 opt out and they add more talent. If not, I feel it will be hello new big three in Houston.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This is just a way for him to force Wade/Bosh (mainly Wade) to also restructure their deals, as well as make ownership known he's serious. Smart move.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ball.IQ said:


> I think everyone saw this coming. As previously mentioned in this thread, LeBron is simply applying pressure on Bosh and Wade to opt out as well. The whole point would be to allow the Heat enough flexibility to pursue players that will get them back to the Finals in upcoming seasons.
> 
> Both, Bosh and Wade, have no business making the same salary that LeBron does and they should understand that. However, it wouldn't surprise if all three of them take pay cuts, especially LeBron, being that a big chunk of his income comes via the way of endorsement deals.


Why should LeBron put pressure on those two? They are set to make more than they ever would with a pay cut. Unless you think LeBron would have enough persuasion to do so because would you think he's the GOAT? Would you go as far as to say he is... LeGoat?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Saw a good quote on twitter. "Four years ago LeBron needed Riley. Now Riley needs LeBron".


----------



## Ball.IQ

*Re: LeBron opts out*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Why should LeBron put pressure on those two? They are set to make more than they ever would with a pay cut. Unless you think LeBron would have enough persuasion to do so because would you think he's the GOAT? Would you go as far as to say he is... LeGoat?


By applying pressure on those two I meant that he's basically telling them that if want to keep the core (the Big 3) together then all three of them have to restructure their respective contracts (which were virtually the same when they were originally signed in 2010). There's no way they could've opted in and have the pieces required to compete for championships in upcoming seasons. 

LeBron's persuasion is actually pretty significant, considering he is the best player in the world at the moment. It's not even close. He's in a position of power where he can demand max money somewhere else and teams would be at his doorstep immediately. He knows his worth. LeBron has shown he's not selfish and sort of expects Bosh and Wade to consequently opt out as well.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

A few days ago, I post this in Heat board.

Wade is willing to accept $12.5 millions per years for 5-year contract.

Do you have a link?


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Oh, and btw: does anyone think that Lebron, Wade and Bosh haven't discussed this prior to James opting out?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Oh, and btw: does anyone think that Lebron, Wade and Bosh haven't discussed this prior to James opting out?


Which begs the question, when will Wade/Bosh opt out then? Shouldn't we see that pretty soon if they're all on the same page? 

I'm not sure I see Wade/Bosh letting go of that much money.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Which begs the question, when will Wade/Bosh opt out then? Shouldn't we see that pretty soon if they're all on the same page?
> 
> I'm not sure I see Wade/Bosh letting go of that much money.


I'm sure they have *discussed *it. Don't know if the three players *agreed *to the same course of action.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Yeah like it's a good idea for bosh and wade to opt out. They won't get 20 million a year from any warm weather or contender teams.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bosh can probably get something long term for close to the max, he's not broken down and most people are going to think that he'd have more value in other situations. For instance if you were going after Love, then you could decide to go after Bosh instead and keep all the stuff you'd have to give up to trade for Love. Wade, well if he opts out he's never seeing that money again. He's probably worth half as much on the open market.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Don't get me wrong. Wade and Bosh are worth max contract on the open market. Mavs would give Bosh max contract. Mavs can take out Spurs if they can sign both Melo and Bosh.


----------



## Kreutz35

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Buying my Lebron Bucks jersey as we speak.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Kreutz35 said:


> Buying my Lebron Bucks jersey as we speak.



Make sure it's the authentic one.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Pretty sure that Lebron is going to Charlotte. He knows that the Panthers really need receivers. The Birmingham Barons are also in the mix


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> This is just a way for him to force Wade/Bosh (mainly Wade) to also restructure their deals, as well as make ownership known he's serious. Smart move.


I really don't think that is it. The Big 3 is over; Wade has broken and does not measure up. I think Bosh wanted out before LeBron.

LeBron is ready to move on WITHOUT those friends. There are plenty of players willing to play with LBJ. He needs to play with guys with energy and commitment that matches his. He is tired of carrying teams; the Heat began to remind him of the Cavs. 

To be that Billion $ player he strives to be, he can no longer takes cuts in his salary; he lost a lost of money to obtain the two championships to help his legacy.

I will be SHOCKED if he returns to Miami and more SHOCKED if he teams up with anyone in particular.

He will fit in with Clippers and there is history he can make there, and money to boot if Silver allows for Ballmer to pay the excess luxury tax. Money is no option. (Other teams will object ... so lets see.)


ADDITIONALLY: 2 instances during the playoffs that indicated to me that LeBron was done with this team: 1) in the middle of a quarter he walked off the court without an explanation; and 2) the "cramps", while I'm not saying he didn't suffer from the cramps, I am saying the two instances provided an opportunity for LBJ to observe what the team could do WITHOUT HIM --- nothing --- back to carrying a team.

Without taking the jersey off, he had a familiar strut to the locker room after the Spurs won.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would say watching basketball is, but I think I'm in the minority


Yeah,the NBA's done a fabulous job of turning the six weeks following the finals into soap opera for guys. Personally the only part of free agency that I _really_ find fun is the Feast of St. Giles period in September.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think Lebron let the guys know the only we get better is to re-structure for smaller deals. He opted out and now Bosh and Wade will decide if winning or their wallets are more important to them. If Bosh and Wade opt in, LeBron as no ground to stand on as far as forcing Miami to improve - they'll have no options


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Assuming they keep their draft pick, and Haslem doesn't opt out, the Big 3 could each take a paycut down to $15 mil and they would only be able to offer a free agent about $7.5 mil.

The rest of the roster would be vet minimums and the room exception ($2.7 mil)


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If this all turns into Lebron and Bosh opting out and Wade refusing, it couldn't go sweeter for me. The guy would destroy the big 3 out of greed, and force Lebron and possibly Bosh to go elsewhere. 

Its his right and I wouldn't judge him for keeping that contract, but boy oh boy would it be story book for how Wade has acted since teaming up with Lebron.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> If this all turns into Lebron and Bosh opting out and Wade refusing, it couldn't go sweeter for me. The guy would destroy the big 3 out of greed, and force Lebron and possibly Bosh to go elsewhere.
> 
> Its his right and I wouldn't judge him for keeping that contract, but boy oh boy would it be story book for how Wade has acted since teaming up with Lebron.


That would be a pretty fitting ending to an era. Wade County no more!


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dynasty Raider said:


> To be that Billion $ player he strives to be, he can no longer takes cuts in his salary; he lost a lost of money to obtain the two championships to help his legacy.


No. superstars are usually immature. $150 million pay cut is the only smart move for Big Three.

Tell me how they can sign 4th superstar without reducing the salaries.


----------



## FSH

*Re: LeBron opts out*

So did ESPN clear the 8pm primetime slot for the next 2 month to ready The Decision 2.0?


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



FSH said:


> So did ESPN clear the 8pm primetime slot for the next 2 month to ready The Decision 2.0?


More importantly, did they find dozens of children to sit in the background for LeBron to barely acknowledge as some weird, half-hearted PR mechanism?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


>


Heat homers, I'm going to save you some time.



Generic Heat Homer response to Bitter Cavs Fan said:


> "U mad jelly, brah? Even if LeGOAT leaves, we still won back-to-back titles, which is two more than your sorry franchise has ever won with or without LeGOAT. Enjoy Anthony Bennett, you loser."


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I think as far as best teams go, Phoenix is the ideal situation for LeBron. They are young, talented with shooters, have tons of draft picks, and tons of flexibility financially.


You just basically described the Cavs, only difference being the Cavs have a better new coach, have much better draft picks and are more poised to win a championship NOW than the Suns are.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Heat homers, I'm going to save you some time.


Wait am I the bitter cavs fan here? Because I don't really see how I fit that description.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> If this all turns into Lebron and Bosh opting out and Wade refusing, it couldn't go sweeter for me. The guy would destroy the big 3 out of greed, and force Lebron and possibly Bosh to go elsewhere.
> 
> Its his right and I wouldn't judge him for keeping that contract, but boy oh boy would it be story book for how Wade has acted since teaming up with Lebron.


This is truly the dream scenario for R-Star. You will not be able to be controlled if it plays out like this.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I just can't see Wade or Bosh leaving that much money on the table.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I just can't see Wade or Bosh leaving that much money on the table.


Bosh might. Wade likely won't.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> You just basically described the Cavs, only difference being the Cavs have a better new coach, have much better draft picks and are more poised to win a championship NOW than the Suns are.



:hibbert:


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I feel like people are underrating the Cavs here in terms of how likely their chances are of Lebron signing with them is.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If Bosh and Wade were going to opt out wouldn't you have expected them to do it at the same time? The 'big three' have always done things together - and it would put Heat fans at ease.

I would say they are either undecided or not opting out at this stage.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> You just basically described the Cavs, only difference being the Cavs have a better new coach, have much better draft picks and are more poised to win a championship NOW than the Suns are.


More poised than the Suns? Not so fast my friend. Cleveland won 33 games in the east, Phoenix won 48 in the west, meaning they could have been #3 in the east.

And how are you going to say the Cavs have a better coach when he's never coached in the NBA before and the Suns coach in his rookie year led a team to 48 wins that many people predicted to finish last in the western conference? Come on man! Plus Phoenix has a glaring hole at SF, he'd fit perfectly. Cleveland would just be a nice story and they have potential to be dangerous if their draft pick lived up to the hype, but it's all potential at this point. Adding the best player in the world to a team that won 48 games would yield immediate results.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

What should Riley do if LeBron wants more money? Heat owner is kind of cheap.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Assuming they keep their draft pick, and Haslem doesn't opt out, the Big 3 could each take a paycut down to $15 mil and they would only be able to offer a free agent about $7.5 mil.
> 
> The rest of the roster would be vet minimums and the room exception ($2.7 mil)


Pau might take that (and unlike Bosh he actually wants his touches in the post)


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> You just basically described the Cavs, only difference being the Cavs have a better new coach, have much better draft picks and are more poised to win a championship NOW than the Suns are.



Better new coach? How so? Ya Blatt has had success internationally but that doesn't mean much in the NBA. As of right now he is an unproven NBA commodity. 

Ya I guess you have better draft picks but with the way your team has performed with top picks I wouldn't really put that in the win column as of yet.

And the simple fact that as of NOW the Suns won 15 more games then the Cavs did in a much harder conference. And that's with our 2nd best player missing half the season.

So no as of NOW they are not closer to a championship than the Suns are. Could that change if Wiggins/Parker actually live up to the hype? Yes of course, but it could just as easily swing the other way with the Suns having cap space and assets to go after a big name. And the Suns as a free agent destination are light years ahead of the Cavs at this point.

So basically, with the possible exception of the better picks, your statements are BS and assumptions.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I agree that Cavs have better chance (10 times more) to succeed in playoffs than Suns.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> More poised than the Suns? Not so fast my friend. Cleveland won 33 games in the east, Phoenix won 48 in the west, meaning they could have been #3 in the east.


The suns had one great season with a spectacular performance by Goran Dragic, a guy who never had a season like this previously. It's very possible that he could have another season like this, but it's very possible that it was also just a fluke season for him. We don't know.

What we do know however is that the Cavaliers have a young roster that is already filled with a lot of incredibly talented players. Irving is a franchise player for the Cavaliers, Dion Waiters is a excellent scorer as well who has managed to improve his play making abilities, Thompson is a walking double double, Varejao is Varejao, and the Cavaliers have other great talent such as Jack Jarrett, C.J. Miles, Alonzo Gee, and Loul Deng IF he decides to stay, who would be a potential sixth man of the year off the bench, and Spencer Hawes. And lets not forget that the Cavs have the first overall pick in an incredibly stacked draft.

The Cavs are without a doubt more poised. It goes without question and it's not even arguable. 



cima said:


> And how are you going to say the Cavs have a better coach when he's never coached in the NBA before and the Suns coach in his rookie year led a team to 48 wins that many people predicted to finish last in the western conference? Come on man!


You are comparing a legendary coach in Europe with a coach going into his second year of coaching in the NBA. Regardless of what the Suns accomplished in his first year, he hasn't done anything that gives me any logical reason to believe that he's a better coach than one of the greatest coaches in the history of European Basketball (apparently, I don't know jack shit about him), keeping in mind that the European style of basketball is much more complicated (I guess?) offensively, so I don't see adjusting to be a problem for him. 



cima said:


> Plus Phoenix has a glaring hole at SF, he'd fit perfectly.


That doesn't mean he wouldn't fit in perfectly at Cleveland. In fact if anything that just means he would fit in better at Cleveland. That means they wouldn't have to overplay the shit out of him since they might have a potential all star to come off the bench at that position. Not to mention if not Deng, Gee is still a great talent to have come off the bench for him. 



cima said:


> Cleveland would just be a nice story and they have potential to be dangerous if their draft pick lived up to the hype, but it's all potential at this point.


Cleveland would be dangerous regardless. Do you realize Cleveland had a not so good supporting cast surrounding Lebron at the time he was winning 60 games on that team? Now all of a sudden Lebron has one of the best offensive PG's in the league, two potential all stars and many other great supporting casts that, by the way, fit in perfectly with what Lebron does. 

Let me put it this way. Wade and Bosh in no way complimented Lebron's style. One couldn't shoot threes and the other actually got worse in the rebounding category playing alongside Lebron. Imagine Lebron playing in a much deeper roster with all stars and players who actually compliment Lebron's style and BENEFIT from his style of play? 



cima said:


> Adding the best player in the world to a team that won 48 games would yield immediate results.


So would adding Lebron to the Cavaliers...

Seriously, so far you haven't convinced me that he would be better off in Phoenix. Cleveland simply has much better talent.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> This is truly the dream scenario for R-Star. You will not be able to be controlled if it plays out like this.


There may be some over the top shenanigans. I agree.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If you really do think the Cavs have a better roster currently assembled this conversation is going nowhere.


Personally I tend to agree that aside from the Heat, the Cavs are the most likely destination for James. However, the argument that they are currently a better team is ridiculous.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*

"Great talent" was just used to describe Alonzo Gee. In case anyone skipped over the 5000 word essay Irving just posted (and I can't imagine why you would), that's what you missed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Does someone know the meaning?

*Pat Riley to LeBron: Stay if you've got the guts.*

If a male doesn't have the guts (two guts), it means he is a female? What Riley means he is a Lady LeBron?

Sorry, I don't understand the meaning (have the guts)


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Maravilla said:


> If you really do think the Cavs have a better roster currently assembled this conversation is going nowhere.
> 
> 
> Personally I tend to agree that aside from the Heat, the Cavs are the most likely destination for James. However, the argument that they are currently a better team is ridiculous.


Okay fine. You go ahead and tell me how the Suns roster is in anyway better than the Cavs roster. Meanwhile I'll sit back and laugh while you use the past season where the Cavs had a horrible head coach who has no idea how to run an offense as proof that the Suns roster is more talented.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> "Great talent" was just used to describe Alonzo Gee. In case anyone skipped over the 5000 word essay Irving just posted (and I can't imagine why you would), that's what you missed.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gee is a great talent. I won't deny that I said that because it's true. This is also coming from a biased as shit Cavaliers fan so I don't see why this is surprising to you.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

wtf else do you want to go with. You are the one sitting here describing Dillon ****ing Gee as awesome talents and arguing that a team that won 33 games is better than a team that won 48 games.

I am so confused as to what to even argue with because any logic that starts with that precedent is so wrapped up in tomfoolery that I have no idea where to begin.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Gee is a great talent. I won't deny that I said that because it's true. This is also coming from a biased as shit Cavaliers fan so I don't see why this is surprising to you.



Lebron James is signing in Phoenix because Archie Goodwin is a future all star.



This is how we play this game, right?


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Phoenix won 15 more games than the Cavs, and their conference was twice as talented. Why is this discussion even happening?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Maravilla said:


> wtf else do you want to go with. You are the one sitting here describing Dillon ****ing Gee as awesome talents and arguing that a team that won 33 games is better than a team that won 48 games.
> 
> I am so confused as to what to even argue with because any logic that starts with that precedent is so wrapped up in tomfoolery that I have no idea where to begin.


I never called Gee an awesome talent. I called him a great talent. These are two entirely different concepts.

And from a talent standpoint, they absolutely are. The fact you're trying to deny this is laughable.

Also I'm mainly arguing that they were a better fit for Lebron to go to and that he would have a better chance of winning a title there. So far you haven't really provided me with any solid reasoning as to why I'm wrong in that regard.



Floods said:


> Phoenix won 15 more games than the Cavs, and their conference was twice as talented. Why is this discussion even happening?


Maybe because the 33 win team had injury problems and one of the worst coaches in the NBA?


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I never called Gee an awesome talent. I called him a great talent. These are two entirely different concepts.


um



> Maybe because the 33 win team had injury problems and one of the worst coaches in the NBA?


Not nearly enough to make up the difference.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Floods said:


> Not nearly enough to make up the difference.


...well **** you too then.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bledsoe missing 30+ games doesn't count either. Some would say the 2nd best player on our team last year, personally I would say when on the court he was our best and primary difference maker. Either could prove true next season with a full season of both.


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...well **** you too then.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I have a feeling that LeBron will come to the clippers with Cp3 and Griffin. Of course they would have to get rid of Jordan to get it done.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't think LeBron cares that much about (contract) money, but he seems to care about lifestyle. This makes LA a real option, but it seems like the Clippers would need a 3rd team involved if they're not willing to part with Griffin (and they shouldn't), and what team wants to aid in that transaction? Surely no western conference team would help bring LeBron to the west.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> *I don't think LeBron cares that much about (contract) money, but he seems to care about lifestyle. *This makes LA a real option, but it seems like the Clippers would need a 3rd team involved if they're not willing to part with Griffin (and they shouldn't), and what team wants to aid in that transaction? Surely no western conference team would help bring LeBron to the west.


How are you guys coming to these conclusions? He cares about winning. Nothing more. He's not going to the Clippers, especially if they have to lose Griffin for it, which is the only way I see them getting Lebron in any form or fashion in a trade. 

Right now the only teams Lebron is going to that would actually make sense are the Heat and Cavaliers. No other teams make sense right now even if they could potentially become an instant playoff team if Lebron joined them (depending of course on what team we're talking about and what situation they are in).

Edit: Okay fine Houston and Bulls are options as well. **** the rest.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Everyone calm down! Alonzo has career averages of 8ppg and 3 rpg on 41% from the field. His talent is unquestioned that's why they unleash that deadly weapon off the bench of their 30win team!

Seriously like Chill(I refuse to acknowledge Maravilla as your name) said, I have no problems saying Cleveland is arguably the most likely destination other than Miami for Lebron to end up. But to argue that they are the better team is simply dumb. Homer or not, come on dude. Now if Wiggins/Parker end up being in the top 10 in the league then sure they are probably the better team. But you are stating things as facts that are simply not facts. 

I mean the Cavaliers are 78-152(.339) since drafting Irving. He clearly is not a superstar that can carry the team. Waiters can score, but he's also an asshole that the team can't stand. Thompson has had his moments but he is far form this stud you make him out to be. Varejao is a very nice player or at least he was before his ridiculous amount of injuries. Last season he posted 8ppg and 9rpg in 28 minutes and 65 games. Hardly insane numbers. And I'm not going to get into your other superstar players Jack, Gee,, Miles, etc. Or the fact that you think Gilbert would max out Lebron and then also sign Deng to the 13ish million per year he wants.

This whole conversation is stupid. Facts are facts, Cavs are not a better team than the Suns are at this moment in time. That could change, but as of right now, Suns > Cavs(while also being in a much more difficult conference)


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> How are you guys coming to these conclusions? He cares about winning. Nothing more.


LeBron a few months ago: 


> “I miss the slower pace back home but have grown used to my new city's little perks like fresh fish and sweet fruit,” LeBron told Men's Week, speaking about a retirement destination. “It will definitely be someplace warm. I don't want to go back to cold winters.”


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think LeBron cares that much about (contract) money, but he seems to care about lifestyle. This makes LA a real option, but it seems like the Clippers would need a 3rd team involved if they're not willing to part with Griffin (and they shouldn't), and what team wants to aid in that transaction? Surely no western conference team would help bring LeBron to the west.


You can send Jordan to the east like the bucks, 76ers or cavs


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Sure it may not be likely, but I'm surprised people are so quick to dismiss the Suns as a potential landing destination.We can offer him a nice contract(not sure about the actual numbers potentially a max contract?) we have his good friend Bledsoe who he has said he would love to play with. We have Dragic, we have young and improving guys like Plumlee, the Morri, Green, Goodwin, Len. We have those assets plus picks and potentially more cap space to go after another player. And we are in a great city

And nobody here will have sex with his mom.


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Guys guys guys guys, listen to me talk about how my favorite team is the only destination that makes sense for LeBron!


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Everyone calm down! Alonzo has career averages of 8ppg and 3 rpg on 41% from the field. His talent is unquestioned that's why they unleash that deadly weapon off the bench of their 30win team!
> 
> Seriously like Chill(I refuse to acknowledge Maravilla as your name) said, I have no problems saying Cleveland is arguably the most likely destination other than Miami for Lebron to end up. But to argue that they are the better team is simply dumb. Homer or not, come on dude. Now if Wiggins/Parker end up being in the top 10 in the league then sure they are probably the better team. But you are stating things as facts that are simply not facts.
> 
> I mean the Cavaliers are 78-152(.339) since drafting Irving. He clearly is not a superstar that can carry the team. Waiters can score, but he's also an asshole that the team can't stand. Thompson has had his moments but he is far form this stud you make him out to be. Varejao is a very nice player or at least he was before his ridiculous amount of injuries. Last season he posted 8ppg and 9rpg in 28 minutes and 65 games. Hardly insane numbers. And I'm not going to get into your other superstar players Jack, Gee,, Miles, etc. Or the fact that you think Gilbert would max out Lebron and then also sign Deng to the 13ish million per year he wants.
> 
> This whole conversation is stupid. Facts are facts, Cavs are not a better team than the Suns are at this moment in time. That could change, but as of right now, Suns > Cavs(while also being in a much more difficult conference)


So going by your logic, the Cavaliers from 2009 are a better team than the Spurs from this year because they had a better record. You can twist that around any way you want, but unless you go against everything you just said, that's exactly what you're saying. 

The logic being presented here is incredibly stupid. 

Also just feel like pointing this out, the things you're saying about the Cavs players don't disprove what I'm saying about them. Irving is still a superstar player, and I never said Waiters wasn't an asshole. In regards to Thompson, I said he was a walking double double. Last season he had averages of 11 points per game and 9.2 rebounds per game. That's a guy that gets you double doubles on a good amount of occasions. So what ever "stud" I was trying to make him out to be was completely accurate. 

In regards to Varejao, I was he was Varejao. Again, never stated he was putting up insane numbers of any kind, but he's a great player who, when healthy, has a great impact on a team. So the juries out on that one. 



Sir Patchwork said:


> LeBron a few months ago:


So talking about where he wants to live when he retires means he wants to play at a place like that for the rest of his career and completely discount the whole winning a title thing? Come on now. You're better than this. Lebron's not going to factor the city he's living in when deciding what team he goes to.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Floods said:


> Guys guys guys guys, listen to me talk about how my favorite team is the only destination that makes sense for LeBron!



Not sure if this post includes me or not. But I'm not saying we are the only, or even likely destination for Lebron. But I do see why it could/should? be a possibility.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So going by your logic, the Cavaliers from 2009 are a better team than the Spurs from this year because they had a better record. You can twist that around any way you want, but unless you go against everything you just said, that's exactly what you're saying.
> 
> The logic being presented here is incredibly stupid.


Are you serious right now? Did I say record is the determining factor in any team based comparison? 

The fact that you can't comprehend how a team in a more competitive conference that won 15 more games than a team in a weak conference isn't the better team then I don't know what to tell you. You can blame a crappy coach all you want but essentially our entire roster was new, our coaching staff was new, our gm was new, and we came together and won more games. You can claim draft picks, or future progression of players but that can't be substantiated right now. So, like I said, as of this conversation you are clearly wrong. You can call my logic stupid, but you're the one that actually had the balls to claim Alonzo Gee is a great player. So really your opinion is suspect from here on out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So talking about where he wants to live when he retires means he wants to play at a place like that for the rest of his career and completely discount the whole winning a title thing? Come on now. You're better than this. Lebron's not going to factor the city he's living in when deciding what team he goes to.


You've created a nice little dichotomy here. Lifestyle or winning. Get ready to have your mind blown. 

You can win a title in a warm city.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Are you serious right now? Did I say record is the determining factor in any team based comparison?


...yes, you have. Numerous times now. 



l0st1 said:


> The fact that you can't comprehend how a team in a more competitive conference that won 15 more games than a team in a weak conference isn't the better team then I don't know what to tell you. You can blame a crappy coach all you want but essentially our entire roster was new, our coaching staff was new, our gm was new, and we came together and won more games. You can claim draft picks, or future progression of players but that can't be substantiated right now. So, like I said, as of this conversation you are clearly wrong. You can call my logic stupid, but you're the one that actually had the balls to claim Alonzo Gee is a great player. So really your opinion is suspect from here on out.


I never claimed Alonzo Gee was a great player. I called him a great talent. Again, these are two different things. Your logic is so screwed up that you can't even get the facts right when they're being presented to you numerous times by other people. 

You can throw out all the bullshit you want and you can point out the fact that the western conference was stronger (which, I'll admit, goes without saying and is definitely true), but when you look at the talent on the Cavaliers team and you look at the talent on the Suns team, it's no surprise who the better team is and who would benefit Lebron more. You can continue to think this if you want.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Dragic: 21.4 PER, 10.3 Win Shares, 48 wins in the WEST.
Irving: 20.1 PER, 6.7 Win Shares, 33 wins in the EAST.

I'm not even saying Dragic is better, but he did more than Irving did in a much tougher conference.

You're massively overrating your teams players. How you gonna call Thompson a walking double-double when he doesn't even average one?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...yes, you have. Numerous times now.
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed Alonzo Gee was a great player. I called him a great talent. Again, these are two different things. Your logic is so screwed up that you can't even get the facts right when they're being presented to you numerous times by other people.
> 
> You can throw out all the bullshit you want and you can point out the fact that the western conference was stronger (which, I'll admit, goes without saying and is definitely true), but when you look at the talent on the Cavaliers team and you look at the talent on the Suns team, it's no surprise who the better team is and who would benefit Lebron more. You can continue to think this if you want.



No, in this instance I did. I made no such claim that is holds true in every possible comparison. Neither team made the playoffs, so you can't use playoffs as a barometer. The fact that the Suns won 48 games to the Cavs 33 games while playing more difficult competition on a more consistent basis is the only real way to compare the teams.

Or I guess we could use stats.

PPG: Suns #7 , Cavs #22 . 
FG%: Suns #8 , Cavs #27 .
eFG%: Suns [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] , Cavs [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 7[/URL] .
ORTG: Suns #8 , Cavs #21 .
DRTG: Suns [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 5[/URL] , Cavs [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 9[/URL] .

Opponent ppg was about even though Cavs had a slight edge due to a slightly slower pace.

So, again. In this comparison, clearly the Suns are the better team right now. And you're right when you look at the talent on each team it is pretty clearly who the better team is. 

Oh, sorry. How exactly do you define a great talent? If he isn't a great player then why the hell are you trying to use him as a arguing point? 

So, again your point was stupid. And you can try to argue (if you can call what you are doing as arguing) that the Cavs are the better team, but it's pretty clear you are an idiot. As the Cavs are clearly the inferior team as currently constructed. Again, before you make some stupid post, yes that could very easily change with yet another #1 pick heading their way. But that hasn't happened yet so can't really factor that in as we have no idea what these incoming rookies will do. You have yet to make any real argument to prove your point other then trying to hype up "talent" that has done nothing but lose games and miss the playoffs.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Dragic: 21.4 PER, 10.3 Win Shares, 48 wins in the WEST.
> Irving: 20.1 PER, 6.7 Win Shares, 33 wins in the EAST.
> 
> I'm not even saying Dragic is better, but he did more than Irving did in a much tougher conference.
> 
> You're massively overrating your teams players. How you gonna call Thompson a walking double-double when he doesn't even average one?


Let's see Thompson has averaged about 12ppg and 9 rpg the last two years. Udonis Haslem averaged about 11 and 8.5 from 2004-2009. I'm not really seeing the standout talent here.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Let's see Thompson has averaged about 12ppg and 9 rpg the last two years. Udonis Haslem averaged about 11 and 8.5 from 2004-2009. I'm not really seeing the standout talent here.


Would be at least 25/12 if not for Mike Brown holding him back.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Very doubtful. ESPN didn't get where they are if they didn't give people what they want. Fans love soap opera stuff and I bet the thread that opens with rumors who is talking to hits 500 posts.


A fifth of the way there in one day.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Free agency and the draft are nothing compared to the actual season at any point. It's timed perfectly though where just when you start to miss watching games every night, news starts leaking about player movement. 

If this were to happen during the season, it wouldn't be half as interesting.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Free agency and the draft are nothing compared to the actual season at any point. It's timed perfectly though where just when you start to miss watching games every night, news starts leaking about player movement.
> 
> If this were to happen during the season, it wouldn't be half as interesting.



The Carmelo and Dwight Howard threads that thrived in the middle of seasons years past says otherwise.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> A fifth of the way there in one day.


Nobody is even talking about LeBron opting out in this thread though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron is just going to wait and see what all these teams do. Smart move. Lots of teams will now draft a certain way and make certain trades to entice him to come. Wouldn't surprise me at all if left Miami, especially if Wade opts in. 

Gut instinct still tells me he stays with Miami, though. I don't see him moving to a tougher Western conference. He wants nothing to do with the Spurs en route to getting back to the finals.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*

To be honest I don't see Lebron going anywhere unless the Heat fail to make moves that will make the team better. Having Bosh, Wade, and James to take 12.5m a year would give the Heat the flexibility to build a team around the big 3 with some very good pieces.

Cleveland has 1 player worth talking about, so to debate Cleveland as landing spot would be a waste of time. 

Chicago could be a good spot, but to be honest Chicago is a risky situation not knowing which Rose will appear start of the season. 

Houston would be the best scenario outside of Miami, but it would take moving a few players to clear room. Having a young Harden and the best C in the Nba would be exactly what LBJ needs.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> LeBron is just going to wait and see what all these teams do. Smart move. Lots of teams will now draft a certain way and make certain trades to entice him to come. Wouldn't surprise me at all if left Miami, especially if Wade opts in.
> 
> *Gut instinct still tells me he stays with Miami, though. I don't see him moving to a tougher Western conference. He wants nothing to do with the Spurs en route to getting back to the finals*.


Outside SA who would give the Rockets a problem if Lebron landed there?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Wade should of course get less money. Bosh too.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Wade should of course get less money. Bosh too.


I think Bosh will. Wade will be the one that would put his salary over the team.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> Nobody is even talking about LeBron opting out in this thread though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This would be the first thread in BBB.net history that strayed from the thread topic. 

#sarcasm #dissonancelovesit


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I just ****ing love hearing guys say "Lebron will probably take around 12.5 mil. Money doesn't really matter to him at this point."

Oh really? You talked to him right? 10+ million a year is no big deal to him. Bosh either. Nah, they're going to take what will probably end up being 50 million dollars in pay cuts on their next contract just to hope to get another title. 

And to the people who would respond with "Lebron makes so much in endorsements that......" shut up please. Just shut up. Do you honestly think Lebron is thinking "Man, I've got too much money. I don't need anymore." and then his agent agrees and they high five? No. Its never enough money. A small pay cut like they took last time, sure. But this 12.5 million crap like @Pablo5 just said? Not a chance in the world of that happening. 

And again, before anyone says "Well Tim and Dirk did it!" Yea, they sure did. And I guarantee you they will get extremely lucrative roles with their respective teams when they retire to compensate for that. People do not just leave 10's of millions on the table.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

What Lebron does is his own business, but he can look at the long view in this. His earning power is above all else tied to his appeal at endorsements. Everything considered he apparently made around a hundred million dollars before taxes last year. His business model involves copying what Jordan and Magic have done, you become a legend then you cash in on it for the rest of your life. Both of those guys are billionaires and are making more money today than they did when they were playing.

If you want to be up there with those guys you have to win though. So right now winning is more important than the number on his paycheck and in the long run he makes more money from winning than he does from maximizing his current income.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> And again, before anyone says "Well Tim and Dirk did it!" Yea, they sure did. And I guarantee you they will get extremely lucrative roles with their respective teams when they retire to compensate for that. People do not just leave 10's of millions on the table.


Tim an Dirk also made max money for a long time and took those cuts in their thirties, it's not like those guys played for the mid-level in their primes. We'll see how dedicated Lebron is to Miami, there are a bunch of teams who could pay him way more with as good or better of a supporting cast.



Diable said:


> If you want to be up there with those guys you have to win though. So right now winning is more important than the number on his paycheck and in the long run he makes more money from winning than he does from maximizing his current income.


He can do both, though. Miami's biggest problem is that their supporting cast for him _isn't_ all that great anymore. Now, if he just really loves playing in Miami and trusts Riley to eventually work some magic, fine, but the Heat aren't the obvious best place for him to win.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> A fifth of the way there in one day.


In this case, that stems more from having one poster argue about something completely asinine and do it with such vigilance that other people are just compelled to respond.

That often can get even more responses than player movement rumors _or_ the games themselves.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I pretty much think that Wade is going to run Lebron off, either this off season or next. No way he can go into his 30's with Wade's enormous jaw around his neck. He needs someone to help him get through the regular season intact, not some guy who is on maintenance program and still breaks down.


----------



## c_dog

*Re: LeBron opts out*

i think wade may choose to opt in and thus the big 3 era would be over. i don't think true heat fans would hate wade for it though. in fact they will continue to adore him seeing hes the only big 3 to 'stay' instead of 'betraying riley'/'giving up'. the truth, of course, is that he opted in because he knows that he would never be able to sign near-max contracts again.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Ray Allen is leaning towards playing again and he wants to play alongside LeBron. So it looks like wherever LeBron goes, Allen goes too.

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...947/ray-allen-leaning-playing-19th-nba-season


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Ray Allen is leaning towards playing again and he wants to play alongside LeBron. So it looks like wherever LeBron goes, Allen goes too.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...947/ray-allen-leaning-playing-19th-nba-season


I don't think Ray is just going to blindly follow Lebron wherever he goes. I think it's more of "I'll come back if Lebron comes back". If LeBron leaves for another city, I'd bet Ray retires.

Who knows though - we'll see


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Big Z followed him for his final year, so it is possible.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Are people expecting them to day dramatic pay cuts that could bring in a $12 mil name brand player?

Or more modest cuts that bring in several solid role players around $8 or 9 million?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> In this case, that stems more from having one poster argue about something completely asinine and do it with such vigilance that other people are just compelled to respond.
> 
> That often can get even more responses than player movement rumors _or_ the games themselves.


I'm glad Irvingxx noticed Legoat was banned and stepped up to fill the void. I missed you Irving, look forward to the legends draft.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> I'm glad Irvingxx noticed Legoat was banned and stepped up to fill the void. I missed you Irving, look forward to the legends draft.


I was thinking the _exact_ same thing this morning when he started differentiating between a great talent, a great player and an awesome player. 

The board always needs one or two Irvings, and I'm glad he manned up after LeGoat got exiled.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Heat are targeting Shabazz Napier to entice LeBron, but the only assets they have are Norris Cole and the 26th pick. I don't think that's enough to move up. Surely they could entice somebody to take the great Rio Chalmers, right?


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Heat are targeting Shabazz Napier to entice LeBron, but the only assets they have are Norris Cole and the 26th pick. I don't think that's enough to move up. Surely they could entice somebody to take the great Rio Chalmers, right?


Chalmers is a free agent.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Chalmers is a free agent.


And he sucks.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> I was thinking the _exact_ same thing this morning when he started differentiating between a great talent, a great player and an awesome player.
> 
> The board always needs one or two Irvings, and I'm glad he manned up after LeGoat got exiled.


I'll be honest, I havent read much of this thread past post 20 or so... but now after seeing this post Im going to go back this afternoon and read the entire thing. Difference between Irving and Legoat is legoat got wise to the end and realized he was embarassing himself and would either just post a gif or give some one sentence recap of his opinion ("all im saying is I see him selecting Cleveland") and bow out. Irving will just keep going with 8 paragraph posts.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Oh that's right, he is a FA. Miami is finally free from him, I bet they're secretly rejoicing.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Dragic: 21.4 PER, 10.3 Win Shares, 48 wins in the WEST.
> Irving: 20.1 PER, 6.7 Win Shares, 33 wins in the EAST.
> 
> I'm not even saying Dragic is better, but he did more than Irving did in a much tougher conference.
> 
> You're massively overrating your teams players. How you gonna call Thompson a walking double-double when he doesn't even average one?


Not even going to bother reading the rest of the posts after seeing this. Too much stupidity in one thread for me to handle.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Not even going to bother reading the rest of the posts after seeing this. Too much stupidity in one thread for me to handle.


You quoted the wrong post, you clearly meant to quote one of your own posts if stupidity is what you were reading.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> You quoted the wrong post, you clearly meant to quote one of your own posts if stupidity is what you were reading.


I think you should leave the insults to other people here if that's the best you can come up with.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Not even going to bother reading the rest of the posts after seeing this. Too much stupidity in one thread for me to handle.


If you're leaving, could you please have your neighbor chime in instead? The one you consulted in the Wilt Chamberlain thread?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> If you're leaving, could you please have your neighbor chime in instead? The one you consulted in the Wilt Chamberlain thread?


Who?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I think you should leave the insults to other people here if that's the best you can come up with.


You're right, that "insult" was about as lame as your basketball knowledge.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> You're right, that "insult" was about as lame as your basketball knowledge.


That's okay. I'd rather have lame basketball knowledge than no basketball knowledge.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Well no worries because the line is pretty thin for someone who thinks about the Cavs the way you do.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Who?


http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-legends-draft-discussion-14.html#post8329857

Jamel may be able to find the whole conversation.

Anyway, you can't leave until I understand whether Alonzo Gee is a great player or a great talent and what the difference is.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Who?


you remember, he told you how Wilt had no range and a limited offensive repertoire prompting me to post this video of Happy Hairston's eyes bugging out of his head and Jim McMillian losing 5 dollars


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-legends-draft-discussion-14.html#post8329857
> 
> Jamel may be able to find the whole conversation.
> 
> Anyway, you can't leave until I understand whether Alonzo Gee is a great player or a great talent and what the difference is.


xD I completely forgot about that shit. Oh man you guys crack me up.

Anyways, I've always considered a great talent to be someone who has the ability to improve in more than one area through out their career and someone who you can rely on to do more than one thing for you. Not necessarily calling them a great player by any means. This isn't a world wide fact, it's just how I view it and I'm pretty sure we've had this conversation numerous times now. 

He won't be an all star talent or anything, and he's only serviceable off the bench at the moment, but he's done a great job improving since starting out with the Cavs after being traded around different teams (which I cannot for the life of me remember right now).

Fyi, not necessarily leaving. Just not continuing with the conversation if the people I'm talking to don't have basic common sense.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*

He's baaaack!

Classic @XxIrvingxX in this thread. We've missed ya, bud. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> He's baaaack!
> 
> Classic @XxIrvingxX in this thread. We've missed ya, bud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good lord you are horribly unoriginal. If you're gonna post worthless shit at least use your own material.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Someone fill me in on this @XxIrvingxX character because I'm astonished by the things he says and he wasn't around when I previously posted here regularly.

How can one say that another person lacks common sense when said person believes a 33 win team in the east is better than a 48 win team in the west AND he says Tristan Thompson is a walking double-double when he had 36 of them last year?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Someone fill me in on this @XxIrvingxX character because I'm astonished by the things he says and he wasn't around when I previously posted here regularly.
> 
> How can one say that another person lacks common sense when said person believes a 33 win team in the east is better than a 48 win team in the west AND he says Tristan Thompson is a walking double-double when he had 36 of them last year?


Basically, I'm smarter than everyone here and everyone hates me for it. Oh and Vlade Divac is my favorite player.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> xD I completely forgot about that shit. Oh man you guys crack me up.
> 
> Anyways, I've always considered a great talent to be someone who has the ability to improve in more than one area through out their career and someone who you can rely on to do more than one thing for you. Not necessarily calling them a great player by any means. This isn't a world wide fact, it's just how I view it and I'm pretty sure we've had this conversation numerous times now.
> 
> He won't be an all star talent or anything, and he's only serviceable off the bench at the moment, but he's done a great job improving since starting out with the Cavs after being traded around different teams (which I cannot for the life of me remember right now).
> 
> Fyi, not necessarily leaving. Just not continuing with the conversation if the people I'm talking to don't have basic common sense.




So basically your definition of "great talent" is every NBA player? I mean they are all professional athletes that have the ability to improve their game.

The fact that you are calling EVERYONE else in here stupid, or they have no basketball knowledge, or no common sense, etc. is pretty telling. Have you stopped to think how odd it is every single person disagrees with every single thing you've posted on here?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Basically, I'm smarter than everyone here and everyone hates me for it. Oh and Vlade Divac is my favorite player.


No way this guy is serious, I feel like I'm being trolled.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> No way this guy is serious, I feel like I'm being trolled.


:stephena:



l0st1 said:


> So basically your definition of "great talent" is every NBA player? I mean they are all professional athletes that have the ability to improve their game.


Good lord your reading comprehension needs work. But if we're going by this logic, then Kevin Martin says hi.


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This is going to be a fun offseason.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Floods said:


> This is going to be a fun offseason.


It isn't already?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> :stephena:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord your reading comprehension needs work. But if we're going by this logic, then Kevin Martin says hi.


Nope, my reading comprehension is just fine. But clearly you are easily impressed if Alonzo Gee is a great talent.

Glad you dodged the rest of that post. Clearly you are either trolling, or you are one of the dumbest people on this forum. Not sure which as your posts in the past weren't usually laced with this much stupidity(at least not consistently).

Apparently the horrible eye for talent goes from Cleveland's front office all the way to their fans.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Who?





GNG said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-legends-draft-discussion-14.html#post8329857
> 
> Jamel may be able to find the whole conversation.
> 
> Anyway, you can't leave until I understand whether Alonzo Gee is a great player or a great talent and what the difference is.


Literally assumed the "who?" Post was a pun on his famous "who?" Post when someone mentioned vlade.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: LeBron opts out*

You know it is getting bad when Phoenix Suns fans are beating their chests and mocking you. @XxIrvingxX needs to step his trolling game up too.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Not sure what to think of that coming from a Hawks fan.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Nope, my reading comprehension is just fine. But clearly you are easily impressed if Alonzo Gee is a great talent.
> 
> *Glad you dodged the rest of that post.* Clearly you are either trolling, or you are one of the dumbest people on this forum. Not sure which as your posts in the past weren't usually laced with this much stupidity(at least not consistently).
> 
> Apparently the horrible eye for talent goes from Cleveland's front office all the way to their fans.


I didn't. See the Kevin Martin part. Derp.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



ATLien said:


> You know it is getting bad when Phoenix Suns fans are beating their chests and mocking you. @XxIrvingxX needs to step his trolling game up too.


LMAO, I didn't know the Suns had fans. What jerseys do the Suns have on the market besides the old Barkley throw backs?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, I didn't know the Suns had fans. What jerseys do the Suns have on the market besides the old Barkley throw backs?


Am I in a delusional coma or did Pablo just make a good post?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I just ****ing love hearing guys say "Lebron will probably take around 12.5 mil. Money doesn't really matter to him at this point."
> 
> Oh really? You talked to him right? 10+ million a year is no big deal to him. Bosh either. Nah, they're going to take what will probably end up being 50 million dollars in pay cuts on their next contract just to hope to get another title.
> 
> And to the people who would respond with "Lebron makes so much in endorsements that......" shut up please. Just shut up. Do you honestly think Lebron is thinking "Man, I've got too much money. I don't need anymore." and then his agent agrees and they high five? No. Its never enough money. A small pay cut like they took last time, sure. But this 12.5 million crap like @Pablo5 just said? Not a chance in the world of that happening.
> 
> And again, before anyone says "Well Tim and Dirk did it!" Yea, they sure did. And I guarantee you they will get extremely lucrative roles with their respective teams when they retire to compensate for that. People do not just leave 10's of millions on the table.


I think he is thinking, "I have so much money I don't need anymore..." Then he follows it up with, "but I don't want these ******* taking my hard earned money neither."

Then you look at the market value of guys like Duncan and Dirk vs Lebron. Lebron garners 25 nationally televised games a year where the league gets paid 1.2 billion a year for 240 games (give or take) on tv. His value to the league is probably around 140million in ticket sales, merchandise and tv rights 
a year. I don't think you can make the same argument for Dirk and Duncan. 

The only reason I bring this up is because it's ridiculous to call him selfish or only cares about money when the league is basically printing money off of his success.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Am I in a delusional coma or did Pablo just make a good post?


Hey don't get besides yourself. The Cavs are a dumpster and until Gilbert sells the team he will destroy what little fans they have left.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, I didn't know the Suns had fans. What jerseys do the Suns have on the market besides the old Barkley throw backs?


There's the Shaq ones. People like Shaq. Dumb people still bought O'Neal jerseys last year too. It just said 20 instead of 32. 

I've been looking for a black KJ throwback jersey since forever. I don't want to have to have one made but I think I may. 

The way that the Suns treat their players nowadays, the Gorilla jersey is probably the safest bet, even though they fired the guy in the costume two years ago.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I didn't. See the Kevin Martin part. Derp.


Didn't realize Kevin Martin was a coherent explanation to why you are the only one arguing your side and everyone else keeps pointing out how stupid you are.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, I didn't know the Suns had fans. What jerseys do the Suns have on the market besides the old Barkley throw backs?


So jersey sales ares the determining factor when it comes to a teams fans?

Not everybody is a bandwagaon fan.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hyperion said:


> There's the Shaq ones. People like Shaq. Dumb people still bought O'Neal jerseys last year too. It just said 20 instead of 32.
> 
> I've been looking for a black KJ throwback jersey since forever. I don't want to have to have one made but I think I may.
> 
> The way that the Suns treat their players nowadays, the Gorilla jersey is probably the safest bet, even though they fired the guy in the costume two years ago.


I once owned a Nash Suns jersey. Also have seen Majerle throwbacks (I attend the same school as he did), along with a Kevin Johnson jersey at Governor's Ball in NYC. I will also say that I personally value a Goran Dragic jersey more than a Kyrie Irving jersey at the present time.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> So jersey sales ares the determining factor when it comes to a teams fans?
> 
> Not everybody is a bandwagaon fan.


wtf are you talking about? you must be a sensitive Suns fan


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I've only bought one NBA jersey in my life and it was a #32 Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I've only bought one NBA jersey in my life and it was a #32 Amare Stoudemire.


If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.


What are you talking about? He was money from mid-range.

But yeah, he was. Funny you mention that, because I watched this last night:


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.


This is a derp post.

So many things to bag on stoudemire and this is what is accomplished.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Honestly i find it weird to wear another grown man's name on my shirt. I dont get the whole jersey thing for adults.

That being said, i would LOVE to buy irving a pinstriped Bulls Steve Colter jersey.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> wtf are you talking about? you must be a sensitive Suns fan


Not sensitive at all.

How do you not know what I'm talking about. The post was pretty clearly in response to your jab at the Suns/Suns fans. Didn't think it was difficult to understand.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Maravilla said:


> This is a derp post.
> 
> So many things to bag on stoudemire and this is what is accomplished.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.


LOL.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This thread's gold with the idiocy.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The battle for village idiot continues. @XxIrvingxX comes back from the dead, explodes out of the gates and takes what appears to be an insurmountable lead over the field that would make @LeGoat06 proud. Not to be outdone, @Pablo5 quickly responds to remind everyone of the type of idiocy we were treated to consistently throughout the playoffs. Neck and neck battle, still anyone's game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

@Pablo5 saying something completely false again? 

He does that about once a week.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.


His prime being his first two seasons in the NBA? Because after that all he did was jump shoot. 

He took 576 jump shots in 2006-07 season as opposed to 229 dunks.
In his final season with the Suns, he took 781 jump shots as opposed to 238 dunks.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hyperion said:


> His prime being his first two seasons in the NBA? Because after that all he did was jump shoot.
> 
> He took 576 jump shots in 2006-07 season as opposed to 229 dunks.
> In his final season with the Suns, he took 781 jump shots as opposed to 238 dunks.


So looking at the numbers it's very skewed. 229 dunks count as field goals does it not? This was the same arguement when you look at Jordan, Howard, and a few others. Duncan become a better player when he consistently hit the 12-15 ft'er.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*

It's true that Stoudemire took increasingly more mid-range shots while in Phoenix (but certainly not a huge amount).

His game was always based in the paint, and he was consistently among the league leaders in FGA in the restricted area in his final four seasons in Phoenix.

The numbers back that up.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> It's true that Stoudemire took increasingly more mid-range shots while in Phoenix (but certainly not a huge amount).
> 
> His game was always based in the paint, and he was consistently among the league leaders in FGA in the restricted area in his final four seasons in Phoenix.
> 
> The numbers back that up.


That first half of his first season in New York, Amare was a midrange assassin. Truly deadly from 12-18 feet from multiple spots.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> That first half of his first season in New York, Amare was a midrange assassin. Truly deadly from 12-18 feet from multiple spots.


Yes, Amar'e ranked fifth in the league in Restricted Area FGA and 10th in Mid Range FGA in his first season with the Knicks and shot very respectable percentages from both zones.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Pretty blown away that people are saying Amare wasn't deadly from midrange. After his knee surgery his jumpshot was incredible and pretty damn consistent towards the end of his time in Phoenix.


----------



## SaltyClipper

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I see four Teams that could get him, Mavericks,Lakers,Cavaliers,Knicks


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> So looking at the numbers it's very skewed. 229 dunks count as field goals does it not? This was the same arguement when you look at Jordan, Howard, and a few others. Duncan become a better player when he consistently hit the 12-15 ft'er.


Jump shots are not dunks. He took 75% of his field goal attempts as jumpers. 

Not only that, but he hit at a high clip. The point remains that he was a very good shooter.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hyperion said:


> *Jump shots are not dunks*. He took 75% of his field goal attempts as jumpers.
> 
> Not only that, but he hit at a high clip. The point remains that he was a very good shooter.


A dunk is counted as a field goal is it not?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

do you even know what you are arguing about? because I dont


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> do you even know what you are arguing about? because I dont


why comment on it if you dont know? that's a woman trait.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> why comment on it if you dont know? that's a woman trait.


you're a woman trait


and seriously are you saying that because a guy dunked sometimes that he couldn't hit jump shots? because being illogical has sometimes also been considered a woman's trait


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If only he could've developed a jump shot. He was an animal in his prime.





Pablo5 said:


> A dunk is counted as a field goal is it not?


What the crap is wrong with you? You stated that Amare could hit jumpers consistently. I gave you information otherwise and now you're arguing that a dunk counts as two points? 

Yes it does count for two points. You're still wrong. Get over it. You're not the first person to make a statement about a player without watching him play outside of sports center highlights.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> you're a woman trait
> 
> 
> and seriously are you saying that because a guy dunked sometimes that he couldn't hit jump shots? because being illogical has sometimes also been considered a woman's trait


you can read. so you know what ewactly im talking about. so when i get done with this conference call ill give you guys facts and show you how skewed his fg% was.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hyperion said:


> What the crap is wrong with you? You stated that Amare could hit jumpers consistently. I gave you information otherwise and now you're arguing that a dunk counts as two points?
> 
> Yes it does count for two points. You're still wrong. Get over it. You're not the first person to make a statement about a player without watching him play outside of sports center highlights.


Youre doing the same thing as the people that want to claim D.Jordan is more effective than C (insert the name) because of his FG%


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lol, this thread has gotten off-topic.

ANYWAY, with the Heat drafting Shabazz Napier, does this increase LeBron's chances of staying? It obviously comes down to D-Wade and Bosh. I have a feeling at the end they will both opt out for the good of the team. I'm not convinced 100% that Bosh will stay though.

Napier was a good pickup though. The Chalmers era is finally over! I hope ESPN 2 airs "The Chalmers Decision". Instant ratings!


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

skewed? Jesus, everyone shoots better from point blank you git


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> skewed? Jesus, everyone shoots better from point blank you git


Which is why i said if he had a jumper he wouldve been trouble. He was always an animal but my only knock on him was he inconsistent jumper. Howard is same exact player in my book. Take him outside 8 and he's the worse C in the Nba.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Lol, this thread has gotten off-topic.
> 
> ANYWAY, with the Heat drafting Shabazz Napier, does this increase LeBron's chances of staying? It obviously comes down to D-Wade and Bosh. I have a feeling at the end they will both opt out for the good of the team. I'm not convinced 100% that Bosh will stay though.
> 
> Napier was a good pickup though. The Chalmers era is finally over! I hope ESPN 2 airs "The Chalmers Decision". Instant ratings!


The media has no clue, so theyre throwing anything at the wall to make it stick. Napier will not be the deciding piece to keep Lebron, nor will he be the piece to put them over the top.


----------



## SaltyClipper

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron is not staying thats for sure


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

can someone do an address check on legoat here?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> Which is why i said if he had a jumper he wouldve been trouble. He was always an animal but my only knock on him was he inconsistent jumper. Howard is same exact player in my book. Take him outside 8 and he's the worse C in the Nba.


Uh, I hate to jump in here, but what you seem to not be understanding is that Amare has a perfectly fine jumper. In fact, its been a reliable weapon in his arsenal going back to his pre injury days.

I think you fully understand that now, but when you made your post you were just talking out of your ass. Fairly similar to the time you said Kyrie Irving was on of the top players for field goal attempts in the game, which just factually isn't true at all, just like what you're saying now also is just completely incorrect.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Lol, this thread has gotten off-topic.
> 
> ANYWAY, with the Heat drafting Shabazz Napier, does this increase LeBron's chances of staying? It obviously comes down to D-Wade and Bosh. I have a feeling at the end they will both opt out for the good of the team. I'm not convinced 100% that Bosh will stay though.
> 
> Napier was a good pickup though. The Chalmers era is finally over! I hope ESPN 2 airs "The Chalmers Decision". Instant ratings!


I agree Napier is a good pick up for them. It basically means Chalmers is gone. I just hope Shabazz is ok with being yelled at all the time if hes supposed to fill Mario's role on the team.

That being said, no, it does not change anything from a Lebron stand point. As everyone said, it comes down to Wade, and with no decision made public yet by him, you have to think hes taking the money and just waiting out as long as he can before announcing and getting destroyed by the media. 

The guy has a right to that money, so I wish he'd just come out and be a man about it. But no, of course hes going to be D Wade about it and act like a little bitch, and then run to twitter to write how hes planning on coming back stronger next year and blah blah blah my kids are number one. 

Hate em.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Uh, I hate to jump in here, but what you seem to not be understanding is that Amare has a perfectly fine jumper. In fact, its been a reliable weapon in his arsenal going back to his pre injury days.
> 
> I think you fully understand that now, but when you made your post you were just talking out of your ass. Fairly similar to the time you said Kyrie Irving was on of the top players for field goal attempts in the game, which just factually isn't true at all, just like what you're saying now also is just completely incorrect.


When I made the statement about Kyrie Irving it was a exaggeration of his shot attempts, that he was a ball hog that plays no defense. Now tell me what is false about that statement. Now go search the threads....


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> When I made the statement about Kyrie Irving it was a exaggeration of his shot attempts, that he was a ball hog that plays no defense. Now tell me what is false about that statement. Now go search the threads....


Uh, quite a bit. You've never actually watched Kyrie play, have you?


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Uh, quite a bit. You've never actually watched Kyrie play, have you?


Sure he did, right after watching the 21 year old brick all those jumpers...


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Maravilla said:


> Honestly i find it weird to wear another grown man's name on my shirt. I dont get the whole jersey thing for adults.
> 
> That being said, i would LOVE to buy irving a pinstriped Bulls Steve Colter jersey.


Why would Kyrie want a Colter jersey?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

who?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> who?


You know, the black guy.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> Which is why i said if he had a jumper he wouldve been trouble. He was always an animal but my only knock on him was he inconsistent jumper. Howard is same exact player in my book. Take him outside 8 and he's the worse C in the Nba.


Howard shoots 34% on jumpers. Amare shoots 44%. Duncan for comparison shoots 39% on his jumpers. Hell Kobe shoots 42%. 

Oh and Amare shot 48% from 10-18 feet. 

So you officially do not know what you're talking about.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I agree Napier is a good pick up for them. It basically means Chalmers is gone. I just hope Shabazz is ok with being yelled at all the time if hes supposed to fill Mario's role on the team.
> 
> That being said, no, it does not change anything from a Lebron stand point. As everyone said, it comes down to Wade, and with no decision made public yet by him, you have to think hes taking the money and *just waiting out as long as he can before announcing and getting destroyed by the media*.
> 
> The guy has a right to that money, so I wish he'd just come out and be a man about it. But no, of course hes going to be D Wade about it and act like a little bitch, and then run to twitter to write how hes planning on coming back stronger next year and blah blah blah my kids are number one.
> 
> Hate em.


Could his focus be on his wedding in August? Or is that still happening?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hyperion said:


> Howard shoots 34% on jumpers. Amare shoots 44%. Duncan for comparison shoots 39% on his jumpers. Hell Kobe shoots 42%.
> 
> Oh and Amare shot 48% from 10-18 feet.
> 
> So you officially do not know what you're talking about.


It wasn't official when he was saying Amare didn't have a consistent jumper? 

And btw really? Duncan is 39% on jumpers? I kind of figured it would at least be higher.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Is it 12am tonight that Bosh has to opt out by?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

June 30 news:

LeBron wants max salary. Is it possible that Bosh has a negative $5 million salary so that Heat can give Melo max? 


http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia.../lebron-james-miami-heat-wants-maximum-salary


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Maybe him re-signing with Miami isn't such a sure thing after all...


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

And he deserves it. I can't believe in 11 years in the NBA, he's never been the highest paid player on his team. That's absurd.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If Big Three want their agents to handle the financial terms, it will harm the Heat because the agents are mature.

Immaturity is the key to success!


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> June 30 news:
> 
> LeBron wants max salary. Is it possible that Bosh has a negative $5 million salary so that Heat can give Melo max?
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia.../lebron-james-miami-heat-wants-maximum-salary





Basel said:


> And he deserves it. I can't believe in 11 years in the NBA, he's never been the highest paid player on his team. That's absurd.





> James' demand for the length of his next deal is in flux. After the Finals, James said flexibility was important to him, hinting that he may not be looking for a full four- or five-year contract.


And also he doesn't necessarily want a full-length contract, he wants flexibility, which I'm guessing means a player option...


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> June 30 news:
> 
> LeBron wants max salary. Is it possible that Bosh has a negative $5 million salary so that Heat can give Melo max?
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia.../lebron-james-miami-heat-wants-maximum-salary


I still feel that the Suns should be legitimate contenders for his services.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> I still feel that the Suns should be legitimate contenders for his services.


LeBron and Bledsoe share the same agent so the Suns are hoping he will provide insight on Phoenix to LeBron.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Honestly I see Phoenix at this point being a bigger possibility than Miami (assuming the report about him wanting max money is true). If what I read about their cap room is correct, they have a shit load of cap space to work with and Dragic would work very well with Lebron. But he's not signing with them until others say they want to go there.

Right now I feel like Cleveland is the favorite to get Lebron out of all the teams, but not by much.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Honestly I see Phoenix at this point being a bigger possibility than Miami (assuming the report about him wanting max money is true). If what I read about their cap room is correct, they have a shit load of cap space to work with and Dragic would work very well with Lebron. But he's not signing with them until others say they want to go there.
> 
> Right now I feel like Cleveland is the favorite to get Lebron out of all the teams, but not by much.


Set all the favorites and odds you want. LeBron isn't going to Cleveland.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Set all the favorites and odds you want. LeBron isn't going to Cleveland.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Miami is still the favorite. It wouldn't surprise me if he went somewhere else, but anywhere he went would surprise me, as nonsensical as it sounds.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Why do you say that?


Because he is staying in Miami.
If he was gonna bolt, it would be for a team like Phoenix, who has much better talent than the Cavs.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Because he is staying in Miami.
> If he was gonna bolt, it would be for a team like Phoenix, who has much better talent than the Cavs.


That's assuming of course they find a way to improve their roster. And Lebron apparently wanting a max contract will make life a lot harder on Miami if they want to actually improve the Heat.

And no they don't.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Lebron apparently wanting a max contract


Did LeBron say that?


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> That's assuming of course they find a way to improve their roster. And Lebron apparently wanting a max contract will make life a lot harder on Miami if they want to actually improve the Heat.


Just wait and see, young grasshopper. The Three Amigos will take a pay cut (in a deal with balooning payments for James) to make sure the Heat has a chance to improve the roster.



> And no they don't.


Oh yeah they do. It has been established a few threads ago


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

My chance projection:

Heat 50%

Lakers 20%

Mavs 20%

Suns 3%

Rockets 1%

Clippers 0.01% because they want to keep both Griffin and Paul

......


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

many rumors say that Miami Heat is planning to land Melo now (max salary).


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

someone post the broussard gif


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Any chance Miami tries to pick up Jameer Nelson now that he's been waived? Granted he isn't worth shit on the defensive end but he can be a nice offensive complement and ball handler to give Bron a bit of a rest. Assuming he's healthy.


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Why do you say that?


Because they have a dysfunctional locker room, a pig-headed slob of an owner, and they won 33 games last year in the JV conference.


----------



## Fadeaway44

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Suns roster is better than the Cav's @XxIrvingxX

Stfu and just acknowledge that

Lebron is giving Riles another couple of years to get at least two more rings imo

Wether that happens is another thing


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Fadeaway44 said:


> Suns roster is better than the Cav's @XxIrvingxX
> 
> Stfu and just acknowledge that
> 
> Lebron is giving Riles another couple of years to get at least two more rings imo
> 
> Wether that happens is another thing


I'm not going to acknowledge something that isn't true. 

Go take your irrelevant opinion somewhere else for someone who might actually care what you think.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm not going to acknowledge something that isn't true.
> 
> Go take your irrelevant opinion somewhere else for someone who might actually care what you think.


You know there is a reason why Cleveland has had the #1 three times in the last 5 seasons.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Honestly if LeBron does indeed take the max I can't imagine them having anything to sign a decent free agent. They'd be lucky just to get back Ray and Birdman. I don't see how they improve, unless the LeBron max thing is simply a ploy to get other teams to think certain players are out of their price range.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> Honestly if LeBron does indeed take the max I can't imagine them having anything to sign a decent free agent. They'd be lucky just to get back Ray and Birdman. I don't see how they improve, unless the LeBron max thing is simply a ploy to get other teams to think certain players are out of their price range.


Watching the couple of guys that has predicted him to stay. They all have said if he take the max getting any quality free agent would be impossible. It has to be if he's willing to move it would be for the max.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron taking max in Miami doesn't allow them to add another great player unless Bosh and Wade take significantly less money. Like $10-12 million each. I don't see that happening.

I have a feeling LeBron may be leaving Miami.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Chris Bosh will sign a five-year deal with Miami.

Dwyane Wade will sign a four-year deal with Miami.

LeBron will sign a....one- or two-year deal?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> LeBron taking max in Miami doesn't allow them to add another great player unless Bosh and Wade take significantly less money. Like $10-12 million each. I don't see that happening.
> 
> I have a feeling LeBron may be leaving Miami.


To be honest i dont think the best fit for him is in Miami. Wade is a shell oh himself. Bosh could be an efficent player at the 4, but he's to damn soft on the defensive end. Unless they have many players willing to play on the cheap the Heat will not be better than the past season Heat.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> Honestly if LeBron does indeed take the max I can't imagine them having anything to sign a decent free agent. They'd be lucky just to get back Ray and Birdman.


Heat are interested in Lowry.

It impossible for them to sign all 3 : Haslem, Allen and Birdman.

UNLESS

Bosh and Wade reduce their salaries by $140 million from max.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Chris Bosh will sign a five-year deal with Miami.
> 
> Dwyane Wade will sign a four-year deal with Miami.
> 
> LeBron will sign a....one- or two-year deal?


If he stays in Miami, I say two year deal with player option for 3rd.

He's still the best in the world, and could still be 2-3 years from now. He should keep the consistent pressure on Riley to keep this team competitive.

It seriously just doesn't make sense to me from a basketball standpoint. The Big Three is now the Big One, maybe Big 1.5. He can go elsewhere and compete and not have to carry these guys.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> If he stays in Miami, I say two year deal with player option for 3rd.
> 
> He's still the best in the world, and could still be 2-3 years from now. He should keep the consistent pressure on Riley to keep this team competitive.
> 
> It seriously just doesn't make sense to me from a basketball standpoint. The Big Three is now the Big One, maybe Big 1.5. He can go elsewhere and compete and not have to carry these guys.


If Houston can move Lin then the Rockets should be a no brainer for him. The best C in the NBA in the middle. Harden a much better player than Wade right now and they could maybe add a few more small moves around the team to complete the package.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484058625342578689


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

What in the blue ****?!

Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 2m
Heat telling free agents they will have $12+ million to spend, indicating Wade & Bosh ready to take huge pay cuts, sources told ESPN

Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN · 56s
Earlier, @Johncanzanobft *reported Wade was willing to start at $12M per season & Bosh $11M & this backs that up.* Story coming.

Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN · 2m
The Heat have targeted Kyle Lowry and are seeking a meeting with him today. Also could target Marcin Gortat.

Un****ing real if this is true. I cannot believe Bosh would take less than Wade!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If Bosh drops to $11 mil that would be *54%* of what he would of made had he opted in. WOW!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> If Houston can move Lin then the Rockets should be a no brainer for him. The best C in the NBA in the middle. Harden a much better player than Wade right now and they could maybe add a few more small moves around the team to complete the package.


They would be good, no question. But do they have enough assets other than those 3? I think Big 2 > Big 3 is the better route to go because you can make a better team with depth that way.

I'd also like to see LeBron go elsewhere like Phoenix just because he could become the first player to be the greatest player in 3 different franchise's history.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron wants a 1-2 year deal at Max. This shit is bananas!

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....llion-wade-four-years-starting-at-12-million/


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron doesn't trust Heat to stay competitive, and doesn't want to be stuck there if Wade and Bosh decline. Heat might end up being screwed in years 3,4,5, of those deals though.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bosh should not be taking that big of a paycut if Lebron won't do it. Lebron is going to eventually become a freaking billionaire. I'd tell him to kiss my ass unless he's going to give up some money too.

Of course Lebron could be looking to bolt


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*

2yr extension makes sense. The Cavs will be much more ready for him to return by then if their youthful roster works out.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Bosh should not be taking that big of a paycut if Lebron won't do it. Lebron is going to eventually become a freaking billionaire. I'd tell him to kiss my ass unless he's going to give up some money too.
> 
> Of course Lebron could be looking to bolt


Come on now, Bosh isn't even remotely in LeBron's league. I don't understand why people think LeBron should take a pay cut? Even at the max, he's still vastly underpaid. He's the best player in the world, he shouldn't have to take any sort of pay cut.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Wade and Bosh's agent (same guy) is saying those reports of Bosh and Wade starting at 11 and 12 mil are "bs"


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If Lebron wants to win then he should take a paycut same as Bosh. He can afford to sacrifice at least a little, of course this ****s over the Heat so I am in favor of it.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Chris Bosh taking Serge Ibaka's money? Nikoa Pelovic's money? WTF? Dude is 29 years old and a 20/10 player (in almost any other team)!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lol Bosh is not a 20/10 guy anymore, specifically the 10 part. The dude is soft and doesn't want any part of banging down in the paint.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Didn't Wade/Bosh's agent come out and say that the numbers being reported are inaccurate?


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Lol *Bosh is not a 20/10 guy anymore*, specifically the 10 part. The dude is soft and doesn't want any part of banging down in the paint.


Not in the Heat, no.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Didn't Wade/Bosh's agent come out and say that the numbers being reported are inaccurate?


Yes


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

He's not 20/10 anywhere. Maybe 20/7.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> He's not 20/10 anywhere. Maybe 20/7.


So, what you are saying is that Chris Bosh, when joining the Heat, simultaneously became "soft" and not wanting "soft and doesn't want any part of banging down in the paint"? Interesting...


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Pretty much. He even said himself he didn't like posting up because he was still getting double teamed. He also said he likes shooting from outside, specifically the 3 point line because you get 1 extra point. He has become a stretch 4 and that's how he would be utilized anywhere.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Pretty much. He even said himself he didn't like posting up because he was still getting double teamed. He also said he likes shooting from outside, specifically the 3 point line because you get 1 extra point. He has become a stretch 4 and that's how he would be utilized anywhere.


That's not relevant. Players don't "choose" the way they want to play. Coaches do. And systems the teams run do.
Bosh is a mediocre 3 point shooter. He has a nice jumper, and that's it. Aldridge has a great jumper and doesn't shoot 3pointers.
Bosh has the hability to be a 20/10 player on another team with another system.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> That's not relevant. Players don't "choose" the way they want to play. Coaches do. And systems the teams run do.
> Bosh is a mediocre 3 point shooter. He has a nice jumper, and that's it. Aldridge has a great jumper and doesn't shoot 3pointers.
> Bosh has the hability to be a 20/10 player on another team with another system.


Again, he would be used that way anywhere. He doesn't belong down low and that's why he doesn't play down low.

Bosh hasn't averaged 10 RPG since he was 25. He's almost 31 now, system or not, he's not averaging 10 RPG again.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> LeBron taking max in Miami doesn't allow them to add another great player unless Bosh and Wade take significantly less money. Like $10-12 million each. I don't see that happening.
> 
> I have a feeling LeBron may be leaving Miami.


For once we're on fair ground here. Lets forget and forget and try having a decent conversation here.

What things can the Rockets do to give themselves a chance at Lebron? And does anyone know if the Clippers getting Lebron, while keeping BOTH Paul and Griffin, is possible?


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Why do you say that?


You might get some people to engage you in these long back-and-forths, but you're only going to get one-line #ShutUp posts from me. I don't care what you think would be better than what's going to happen.

LeBron is signing with Miami. Period.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> For once we're on fair ground here. Lets forget and forget and try having a decent conversation here.
> 
> What things can the Rockets do to give themselves a chance at Lebron? And does anyone know if the Clippers getting Lebron, while keeping BOTH Paul and Griffin, is possible?


They need to at least dump Lin and probably someone else. Asik was the other big one and they already dumped him.

Clips can get him while retaining CP3 and Griffin, Jordan is the one that has to go a long with a few other guys.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> They need to at least dump Lin and probably someone else. Asik was the other big one and they already dumped him.
> 
> Clips can get him while retaining CP3 and Griffin, Jordan is the one that has to go a long with a few other guys.


So at this point are those two any more likely than Phoenix is at this point (not from a roster standpoint but just from a chance standpoint).



GNG said:


> You might get some people to engage you in these long back-and-forths, but you're only going to get one-line #ShutUp posts from me. I don't care what you think would be better than what's going to happen.
> 
> LeBron is signing with Miami. Period.


So what do I win when Lebron doesn't sign with Miami? (Not saying he wont, but it's definitely a possibility, especially with a guy they were aiming for now being signed to a new contract to Toronto?)


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> If Lebron wants to win then he should take a paycut same as Bosh. He can afford to sacrifice at least a little, of course this ****s over the Heat so I am in favor of it.


Why are you so readily able to tell Lebron to leave millions on the table?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Why are you so readily able to tell Lebron to leave millions on the table?


Because it's easy for people to tell millionaire athletes to leaves millions on the table to win games. Meanwhile you never see the average guy turning down money to help the company grow. I'm sure somebody will come in here and argue he has millions so it's not like he's struggling. And that's just stupid.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So what do I win when Lebron doesn't sign with Miami? (Not saying he wont, but it's definitely a possibility, especially with a guy they were aiming for now being signed to a new contract to Toronto?)


I'll make an avatar/signature bet, if you'd like.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So at this point are those two any more likely than Phoenix is at this point (not from a roster standpoint but just from a chance standpoint).


Phoenix is a pipe dream because it's Phoenix. I know they want to play together but it probably won't happen this year.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> So at this point are those two any more likely than Phoenix is at this point (not from a roster standpoint but just from a chance standpoint).
> 
> 
> 
> So what do I win when Lebron doesn't sign with Miami? (Not saying he wont, but it's definitely a possibility, especially with a guy they were aiming for now being signed to a new contract to Toronto?)


Texas is always a big player in free agency due to the state having no income taxes. That could be as much as 2 million a year in tax savings just by location. 

Take New York for example. They have a state tax at ~7% and then NYC has an additional tax of ~4%. That's 11% of your income if you're a big earner. This is the same deal as California as well. If Lebron signed in NY or LA, he would be on the hook for more than 2 million a year in state taxes on top of the higher cost of living.

Texas and Florida have no income tax. AZ is low, but is still 4.5%.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

California's tax rate is obscene. ****ing hate this state's politics. Always wonder why Dallas has such a tough time attracting FA's.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

It's looking more and more like LeBron will leave Miami.

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...yane-wade-chris-bosh-unsure-lebron-james-plan



> When Bosh and Wade opted out of their contracts a few days later -- joining James who had done so before their lunch meeting -- it was widely assumed the three were working together and would all return to the Heat.
> 
> But sources who have spoken with two of the Big 3 said that was not the case. Bosh and Wade are intent on returning to Miami, but neither of them knows what James will do.
> 
> "It's not a done deal," said one source, when asked about James' return to Miami. "That's for sure."


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> It's looking more and more like LeBron will leave Miami.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...yane-wade-chris-bosh-unsure-lebron-james-plan


Stop it.
Ain't happening.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Stop it.
> Ain't happening.


I wouldn't be so sure. LeBron is a very smart man and I'm sure he realizes that being in Miami long-term is not ideal if he wants to win titles, which is why if he does re-sign with Miami, it will only be for 1-2 years.

But Miami is striking out on their targets (Lowry, Deng, Gasol) and LeBron is paying attention to that. He won't return if the roster doesn't improve, simple as that.


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> It's looking more and more like LeBron will leave Miami.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...yane-wade-chris-bosh-unsure-lebron-james-plan


multiplesources.jpg


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Chris-Broussard-Sources.jpg


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> It's looking more and more like LeBron will leave Miami.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...yane-wade-chris-bosh-unsure-lebron-james-plan


Strange! Heat offering contract is getting smaller day after day.

Originally they want both Lowry and Gortat. Now they can't sign any of them.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Now they are saying Bosh wants 90 Million over 5 years? The Big 3 is no more, I'm telling you. LeBron is going to leave.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...m=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national2


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bleacher report and Mr "Sources"? Ya neither are credible sources of information.

Though Miami's potential targets seem to be dwindling.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

BR is just the article, it came from fox sports. It makes way more sense than Bosh taking a 46% pay cut as suggested earlier.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

so y'all are saying that after "not 1, not 2....etc", Lebron is just going to say, "Oh wait, I guess just 2 after all, thanks... we good?", opt out, demand a max, shit all over the Heat, and bounce?

my bet - he signs a 2 or 3 year contract with the Heat and lets them take another shot at it

and don't forget, they don't need to land the crème de la crème to have better depth than they had this year


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

ESPN as well is reporting Bosh wants between 80-90 million over 5 years. If it's true, I just don't see how they improve. LeBron at 21, Bosh at 16-18 million and Wade at 12 million...they can't sign anyone of significance. The reports of Bosh and Wade taking big pay cuts was BS so...I really don't see them staying together.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

there is a reason they call it "The Silly Season"

but if it's true watching the Heat implode will be glorious

but seriously....


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> and don't forget, they don't need to land the crème de la crème to have better depth than they had this year


Well, yes and no. It's true they don't need a Carmelo, Love, Gasol, Lowry, etc. They do, however, need someone that be a consistent offensive player and can relieve Lebron of having to carry the offensive load(both create for players and lead the team in scoring). So they can't just go sign a CJ Miles type player either. Wade at this point doesn't seem capable of being a consistent number 2 and Bosh seemed unwilling to step up at times.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> so y'all are saying that after "not 1, not 2....etc", Lebron is just going to say, "Oh wait, I guess just 2 after all, thanks... we good?", opt out, demand a max, shit all over the Heat, and bounce?


Lebron leaving to ringchase would make him the laughingstock of the NBA, after the 7 or 8 championships he promised Miami fans.
Won't happen.



> my bet - he signs a 2 or 3 year contract with the Heat and lets them take another shot at it


I agree that's the more likely scenario: Lebron taking a paycut for a couple of seasons (till Wade retires) and then getting a huge (and deserved) new contract.



> and don't forget, they don't need to land the crème de la crème to have better depth than they had this year


It's funny to see Miami panicking after the Finals. 
Pat Riley the The Dude and will know how to tinker the roster a bit to make them better. Afterall, as it stands, Miami has a spot saved in next years' Finals, and the Spurs will get a year older...


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

So ya'll are really falling for this theater? Come on...


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484863768170479617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484865621943808000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484863124030648321


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron is leaving or signing a 1 year contract. Book it.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

on pain of what?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron leaving to ringchase would make him the laughingstock of the NBA, after the 7 or 8 championships he promised Miami fans.
> Won't happen.


Didn't he already leave Cleveland to ringchase after promising that city championships?


----------



## Floods

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484863768170479617


If Bosh left 50% of next season's salary on the table so the Heat would be able to keep the group together, but LeBron leaves anyway... shit. What a gong show.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Didn't he already leave Cleveland to ringchase after promising that city championships?


Yep.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> I'll make an avatar/signature bet, if you'd like.


Lay down the deal.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484831450575822848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484862461980327936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484854112568483840
I do realize who the last tweet is from. Obviously there is a huge grain of salt laying around here somewhere.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484862461980327936


Is anyone else thinking of what LeBron will have the owners of the finalists do?

Walking barefoot over coal, falling backwards off a table, eating cockroaches......

Get Joe Rogan involved!


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484874181339652096
Yesterday teams were apparently withdrawing their names because it was a definite he was re-signing. Then it's all over for Miami. Now this is all a work. I'll give ten minutes till he's 100% headed to CSKA Moscow.

Welcome to the off-season where every ten minutes is a new "breaking" story from a reliable "source."

EDIT: And no, I'm not mocking Woj, he knows his shit. Just how quickly we've allowed this thing to form it's own life is crazy with so many "insiders" claiming this, that and the third.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron is most probably pressuring Riley and his so called Superfriends to do something that leads to a better team, but if he is really determined to ask for the full max it is hard to see how that team gets better. They got to have cap space from some place and if he's not willing to take a bit less, there's no reason why the others should. Unless you want to throw Wade over the side, which obviously makes a hell of a lot of sense and won't happen in all likelihood.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: LeBron opts out*



> @Chris_Broussard: @ramonashelburne reports that Mitch Kupchak flying to CLE to meet with LeBron's agent Rich Paul


....


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Didn't he already leave Cleveland to ringchase after promising that city championships?


Do i really have to explain to you the difference between both situations?


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



UD40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484874181339652096
> Yesterday teams were apparently withdrawing their names because it was a definite he was re-signing. Then it's all over for Miami. Now this is all a work. I'll give ten minutes till he's 100% headed to CSKA Moscow.
> 
> Welcome to the off-season where every ten minutes is a new "breaking" story from a reliable "source."
> 
> EDIT: And no, I'm not mocking Woj, he knows his shit. Just how quickly we've allowed this thing to form it's own life is crazy with so many "insiders" claiming this, that and the third.


We have not learned from 2010? Woj has ZERO sources close to LeBron. None. Anythng he says regarding LeBron should be treated as BS.

People forgot about his jihad on LeBron after he signed with Miami.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: LeBron opts out*

^ I haven't forgotten. He was on some vendetta cause they made him look like a fool. Was getting absurd there for a while.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Go to Houston make they city a contender and the silly talk will be gone after about ten mins of the season..


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Lay down the deal.


If LeBron re-signs with Miami, you change your avatar/signature to something of my choice. If he signs anywhere else, I'll do the same.

Two weeks.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Do i really have to explain to you the difference between both situations?


Well, he left Cleveland because they weren't well-run enough to be able to put a talented enough team around him, and if he leaves Miami it'll be because they're too fiscally constrained to rebuild the roster around him, but that's the main difference there. We'll see how free agency shakes out, but it makes so sense to me to be fine with his decision to leave Cleveland and think that if he left Miami it would be an indefensible, legacy-ruining decision.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Well, he left Cleveland because they weren't well-run enough to be able to put a talented enough team around him, and if he leaves Miami it'll be because they're too fiscally constrained to rebuild the roster around him, but that's the main difference there. We'll see how free agency shakes out, but it makes so sense to me to be fine with his decision to leave Cleveland and think that if he left Miami it would be an indefensible, legacy-ruining decision.


He left Cleveland after three straight seasons not getting into the Finals. The two last ones losing even while having HCA. It was not a well-rounded roster Lebron had arond him. So he opted for the quick-fix bolting to the Heat.

This years Heat are not only Finalists, they will be in the NBA FInals as long as those three stay together. The East is trash and there's no Pierce/KG/Ray Celtics or D-How's Magic to deal with. After the Pacers meltdown the East is wide open for the Heat.

IF he bolts to YET ANOTHER superteam he's basically admiting to having no problem making his career/legacy out of bandwagon his way into championships. That's a no-no. 

And the "no help" excuse doesn't fly anymore. Lebron/Wade/Bosh are still the best tandem in the league, one-to-three.

Now, i have no problems watching Lebron jumping ships. 
In fact, i find it very amusing. 
And i would like to see it as a trend, really: Lebron joining Paul and Blake in the CLippers for a year; if they don't win, Lebron skips to play with Harden and Howard for a year. No 'ship? No problem: let's try playing with Irvin and Wiggins in Cleveland for a year. And so on, and so on... It would be great to watch!


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> If LeBron re-signs with Miami, you change your avatar/signature to something of my choice. If he signs anywhere else, I'll do the same.
> 
> Two weeks.


Sounds fair. I assume you will provide the exact avatar and/or sig for me so my lazy ass doesn't have to look for it? Same for me in regards to you?

And is there a timetable for how long we keep our respective avatar/sig for?


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> He left Cleveland after three straight seasons not getting into the Finals. The two last ones losing even while having HCA. It was not a well-rounded roster Lebron had arond him. So he opted for the quick-fix bolting to the Heat.
> 
> This years Heat are not only Finalists, they will be in the NBA FInals as long as those three stay together. The East is trash and there's no Pierce/KG/Ray Celtics or D-How's Magic to deal with. After the Pacers meltdown the East is wide open for the Heat.
> 
> IF he bolts to YET ANOTHER superteam he's basically admiting to having no problem making his career/legacy out of bandwagon his way into championships. That's a no-no.
> 
> And the "no help" excuse doesn't fly anymore. Lebron/Wade/Bosh are still the best tandem in the league, one-to-three.
> 
> Now, i have no problems watching Lebron jumping ships.
> In fact, i find it very amusing.
> And i would like to see it as a trend, really: Lebron joining Paul and Blake in the CLippers for a year; if they don't win, Lebron skips to play with Harden and Howard for a year. No 'ship? No problem: let's try playing with Irvin and Wiggins in Cleveland for a year. And so on, and so on... It would be great to watch!


Next year Miami would likely repeat in the East, assuming they make some reasonable efforts at building a roster and no one in the East gets a lot better (pretty much happens if Melo goes back to the Knicks). However if Wade is going to make 15 million for 50 games and then suck Miami has close to no chance in the Finals.

Your argument does not hold water because Wade is just some guy's name at this point. Worse he's some guy who wants to be paid 15 million dollars to let Lebron give him a piggyback ride.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> He left Cleveland after three straight seasons not getting into the Finals. The two last ones losing even while having HCA. It was not a well-rounded roster Lebron had arond him. So he opted for the quick-fix bolting to the Heat.
> 
> This years Heat are not only Finalists, they will be in the NBA FInals as long as those three stay together. The East is trash and there's no Pierce/KG/Ray Celtics or D-How's Magic to deal with. After the Pacers meltdown the East is wide open for the Heat.


"The Heat have won the East the last several years" is the same argument as "Cleveland put a good enough team around Lebron to post back-to-back 60+ win seasons". They were both because of Lebron being there, and everyone knows it. Take Lebron off Miami this year and replace him with simply a decent starter and the Heat very well may not have gotten out of the first round, so it's no longer some superteam with an amazing supporting cast. 

If it was okay for Lebron to leave Cleveland because they didn't put good enough players around him, then it's wildly inconsistent to say it's not okay for him to do the same in Miami. 



PauloCatarino said:


> IF he bolts to YET ANOTHER superteam he's basically admiting to having no problem making his career/legacy out of bandwagon his way into championships. That's a no-no.


He already admitted that. He didn't join some also-ran run by Riley because he had faith that a good GM could get him to a title, he got together with some of his buddies from the all-star game and decided to win a bunch of titles with them. 



PauloCatarino said:


> And the "no help" excuse doesn't fly anymore. Lebron/Wade/Bosh are still the best tandem in the league, one-to-three.


...and yet just about any team that Lebron joins will have one of the top one-to-three groupings in the league. Serious question - do you think that anybody's going to be calling Wade and Bosh one of the best 1-2 punches in the league next year if Lebron leaves?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Next year Miami would likely repeat in the East, assuming they make some reasonable efforts at building a roster and no one in the East gets a lot better (pretty much happens if Melo goes back to the Knicks). However if Wade is going to make 15 million for 50 games and then suck Miami has close to no chance in the Finals.
> 
> *Your argument does not hold water because Wade is just some guy's name at this point. Worse he's some guy who wants to be paid 15 million dollars to let Lebron give him a piggyback ride*.


Well written post. I would love to see Wade take the same haircut Dirk took, but his ego is so damn big that he believes that he is the Wade of 2011


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> "The Heat have won the East the last several years" is the same argument as "Cleveland put a good enough team around Lebron to post back-to-back 60+ win seasons". They were both because of Lebron being there, and everyone knows it. Take Lebron off Miami this year and replace him with simply a decent starter and the Heat very well may not have gotten out of the first round, so it's no longer some superteam with an amazing supporting cast.
> 
> If it was okay for Lebron to leave Cleveland because they didn't put good enough players around him, then it's wildly inconsistent to say it's not okay for him to do the same in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> He already admitted that. He didn't join some also-ran run by Riley because he had faith that a good GM could get him to a title, he got together with some of his buddies from the all-star game and decided to win a bunch of titles with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet just about any team that Lebron joins will have one of the top one-to-three groupings in the league. Serious question - do you think that anybody's going to be calling Wade and Bosh one of the best 1-2 punches in the league next year if Lebron leaves?


Bron left Cleveland and the won 19 games the next following season. So much for having a good team around James.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

take any alpha player from a team built around him and replace him with not a damn thing - what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Next year Miami would likely repeat in the East, assuming they make some reasonable efforts at building a roster and no one in the East gets a lot better (pretty much happens if Melo goes back to the Knicks). However if Wade is going to make 15 million for 50 games and then suck Miami has close to no chance in the Finals.


"Building a roster"??? Are we talking about the back-to-back NBA champions Miami Heat? 4-straight-Finals-appearences Miami Heat? Cause it doesn't seem like you are talking about them. 
Pat Riley said it best: "we don't need to rebuild. Just retool." (or something like that). 
Wade is not an all-nba player anymore, yes. But he is still a decent scorer with great percentages. More fit for a third wheel? No problem. Bosh can up his scoring if the team needs to.
As far as the East goes, i don't see a team that can compete against the Heat. The Pacers got exposed big-time, and unless they (not the Heat) rebuild their roster, i don't see them improving when it counts the most.



> Your argument does not hold water because Wade is just some guy's name at this point. *Worse he's some guy who wants to be paid 15 million dollars to let Lebron give him a piggyback ride.*


So what? Wade and Bosh accepting a paycut will help bring some usefull players. Is it so hard to find guys to replicate, like, Battier's, Cole's and Lewis' contributions? Even if Wade gets to be the third wheel, how many better third wheels are there in the entire league?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> Bron left Cleveland and the won 19 games the next following season. So much for having a good team around James.


_That's the point_. Miami made four straight finals because Lebron was there. There's somewhere between a half-dozen and 10 teams in the East that would be favorites to get to the finals every year if Lebron joined them. "Miami has had large amounts of team success" ignores that Lebron caused the team success. 



e-monk said:


> take any alpha player from a team built around him and replace him with not a damn thing - what do you think is going to happen?


You understand that none of the teams mentioned as in the mix for Lebron have to lose their best player to add him, right? _That's_ what's important - Miami's supporting cast for Lebron against another team's supporting cast. The comparison isn't last years' Suns or Rockets or Cavs against last years' Heat, it's Wade/Bosh/whoever they sign against the rosters other teams can put around Lebron.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Very doubtful. ESPN didn't get where they are if they didn't give people what they want. Fans love soap opera stuff and I bet the thread that opens with rumors who is talking to hits 500 posts.


Almost there despite the fact that there's been no real news.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> "The Heat have won the East the last several years" is the same argument as "Cleveland put a good enough team around Lebron to post back-to-back 60+ win seasons". They were both because of Lebron being there, and everyone knows it. Take Lebron off Miami this year and replace him with simply a decent starter and the Heat very well may not have gotten out of the first round, so it's no longer some superteam with an amazing supporting cast.


Lol. Maybe you're one of the posters who will swear Manu and/or Lenard sp?) are better players than Wade... 
Obviously, Miami went to 4 straight Finals because of Lebron James. But Wade, till this year, was an All-Nbaer. And Bosh is still a top Eastern post player.
Answer this: how many teams in the East have it's second-best player be better than Wade and/or Bosh?
And the "supporting cast" the three Amigos had this year is the same they were having in their back-to-back championship seasons, is it not? Or is anyone missing?



> If it was okay for Lebron to leave Cleveland because they didn't put good enough players around him, then it's wildly inconsistent to say it's not okay for him to do the same in Miami.


I started a thread about this a little time ago. Please check it out.
And no, you don't joing a team promising a dinasty and leave the moment you don't win ONE championship. No. 
The Heat are at the top of the league at this very moment. They were NBA Finalists, for Christ's sake. It's NOT the same as note making the Finals for 3 straight years...



> He already admitted that. He didn't join some also-ran run by Riley because he had faith that a good GM could get him to a title, he got together with some of his buddies from the all-star game and decided to win a bunch of titles with them.


I like me an honest person. The moment i hear Lebron James say something the likes of "i want to win championships. And i´ll do whatever it takes to win championships for me, regardless of the team/city i win them on. I'll join whoever stacked team that can afford me." i'll give him my blessing.  



> ...and yet just about any team that Lebron joins will have one of the top one-to-three groupings in the league. Serious question - do you think that anybody's going to be calling Wade and Bosh one of the best 1-2 punches in the league next year if Lebron leaves?


This is a strange question, considering it's obvious it's Lebron James that makes the Heat a contender.
It's also pretty obvious to me that Wade and Bosh as #2 /#3 options are better then every other #2 /#3 combination in the league.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> _That's the point_.
> 
> You understand that none of the teams mentioned as in the mix for Lebron have to lose their best player to add him, right?


and you understand that I was responding to the dimwit's point about the Cavs only winning 19 games after Lebron left, right?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> We have not learned from 2010? Woj has ZERO sources close to LeBron. None. Anythng he says regarding LeBron should be treated as BS.
> 
> People forgot about his jihad on LeBron after he signed with Miami.


What was he sating about lebron after he signed with miami? i don't remember hearing about this


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Lol. Maybe you're one of the posters who will swear Manu and/or Lenard sp?) are better players than Wade...
> Obviously, Miami went to 4 straight Finals because of Lebron James. But Wade, till this year, was an All-Nbaer. And Bosh is still a top Eastern post player.
> Answer this: how many teams in the East have it's second-best player be better than Wade and/or Bosh?
> And the "supporting cast" the three Amigos had this year is the same they were having in their back-to-back championship seasons, is it not? Or is anyone missing?
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this a little time ago. Please check it out.
> And no, you don't joing a team promising a dinasty and leave the moment you don't win ONE championship. No.
> The Heat are at the top of the league at this very moment. They were NBA Finalists, for Christ's sake. It's NOT the same as note making the Finals for 3 straight years...
> 
> 
> 
> I like me an honest person. The moment i hear Lebron James say something the likes of "i want to win championships. And i´ll do whatever it takes to win championships for me, regardless of the team/city i win them on. I'll join whoever stacked team that can afford me." i'll give him my blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a strange question, considering it's obvious it's Lebron James that makes the Heat a contender.
> It's also pretty obvious to me that Wade and Bosh as #2 /#3 options are better then every other #2 /#3 combination in the league.


Wade and Bosh are not the best 2/3 in the league. Give me Westy and Ibaka or Blake and whoever just off the top of my head.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Parsons and Dwight?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Lol. Maybe you're one of the posters who will swear Manu and/or Lenard sp?) are better players than Wade...


Leonard is, mostly because he can play a full season without breaking down, but also because he's a really, really good defensive player. Manu's as injury-prone as Wade is. 




PauloCatarino said:


> Answer this: how many teams in the East have it's second-best player be better than Wade and/or Bosh?


If Lebron joined them, seeing as that's what matters? By may count Paul George, John Wall, Carmelo Anthony, take your pick of Derozan/Lowry, and Al Jefferson would all have been better second bananas last year than Wade was. Depending on how you feel about Joakim Noah's season some people would toss him in there as well, but I think he was bit overrated last year because of team success. 




PauloCatarino said:


> And the "supporting cast" the three Amigos had this year is the same they were having in their back-to-back championship seasons, is it not? Or is anyone missing?


You could put the 08-10 Celtics back together next year too, but they aren't winning much. Aside from Mike Miller, who they amnestied without replacing, Miami leaned heavily on a bunch of older guys over the last several years, and a lot of them started to break down noticeably last season. I don't think any Heat fan would dispute that. The supporting cast was mostly the same group of guys (again, aside from Miller who went out in a cost-cutting move), but they weren't the same players. 





PauloCatarino said:


> I like me an honest person. The moment i hear Lebron James say something the likes of "i want to win championships. And i´ll do whatever it takes to win championships for me, regardless of the team/city i win them on. I'll join whoever stacked team that can afford me." i'll give him my blessing.


I never understood why people thought it was a given that he'd be a Miami lifer from here on out in the first place. I think for two or three years I've been saying he's a mercenary who's going to go to whichever place gives him the best chance to win. This isn't to say he's definitely leaving Miami, just if he chose to do so it shouldn't be looked at as anything unbelievably out of character, or even anything that's going to be some permanent black mark on his legacy. The next time I hear someone argue that Shaq wasn't that' great of a player because he played for 6 different teams will be the first. 




PauloCatarino said:


> This is a strange question, considering it's obvious it's Lebron James that makes the Heat a contender.
> It's also pretty obvious to me that Wade and Bosh as #2 /#3 options are better then every other #2 /#3 combination in the league.


It's not a weird question at all - you can't compare the Heat *with* Lebron to the rosters he may join *without* him. If he signs with Houston then Harden/Howard become their 2/3. If Phoenix signs him and Melo (or Bosh) then the second guy and Dragic become their 2/3. Had he gone to Washington it would Wall and Beal. 

The more appropriate question is how Wade and Bosh compare to every other top 2 in the league, because every other top 2 becomes their team's 2/3 if you plunk Lebron down in their city.

EDIT:


e-monk said:


> and you understand that I was responding to the dimwit's point about the Cavs only winning 19 games after Lebron left, right?


I do now.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Sounds fair. I assume you will provide the exact avatar and/or sig for me so my lazy ass doesn't have to look for it? Same for me in regards to you?
> 
> And is there a timetable for how long we keep our respective avatar/sig for?


Yup.

Two week duration.

Best of luck.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> Parsons and Dwight?


PaWight? Dwarsons?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

did Paulo just actually try to argue that 2014 Wade is better than 2014 Kahwi?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> PaWight? Dwarsons?


Dwight's the #3 of course


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

https://twitter.com/Josh_Tep


Interesting account. Obviously not a verifiable source or anything and he's clearly a Cleveland homer. But still interesting.

EDIT: Ok, maybe not worth a thought at all. https://twitter.com/AllbrightNFL

Ha


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> did Paulo just actually try to argue that 2014 Wade is better than 2014 Kahwi?


That's the thing i guess pissed of the most: the "what have you done for me lately" train of thought.

ALL OF A SUDDEN, the Heat's roster is crap. Wade and Bosh are useless. Lebron "has no help" (yes, i'm exagerating a little, but that's to put my point across).

ALL OF A SUDDEN, Kawni Leonard is a superstar in the making, the best thing since sliced bread.

Chill out, people.

This Heat team lost in the Finals, but that's the same team that won back-to-back championships. That dude Wade was an all-nbaer last season. If anything, the Heat got severely outcoached. Pop is one of the best and learned from last years defeat to... yup, the Heat. Same team that is now crap (besides Lebron). Same team that went to 4 straight Finals.

I wonder if people thought Wade needed "help" qhen the Heat lost to Dallas and while Wade was playing at a 26.5/7.0/5.2 level, Lebron was a pedestrian 17.8/7.2/6.8. (again: i know!)


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

so wait, you really do think that 2014 Dwyane Wade is a better player than 2014 Kahwi Leonard?


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



e-monk said:


> so wait, you really do think that 2014 Dwyane Wade is a better player than 2014 Kahwi Leonard?


I think the 2015 Wade will be better than the 2015 Kahwni Leonard, yes.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

huh


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Paulo is arguing that Lebron should drag around a cadaver for the next decade so that it will amuse him. You just ignore trying to make logical sense of it. He wants Lebron to make the decision that leads to him not having more titles and then after he loses, claim that because he had these 'great players' he should have won.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> I think the 2015 Wade will be better than the 2015 Kahwni Leonard, yes.


In what? The 47 games he'll play?

Wade is a complete letdown at this point. He'll have nights here and there where he completely validates what you're saying, but more often than not he'll look like one of those guys you think "Man, this dude needs to retire."


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> That's the thing i guess pissed of the most: the "what have you done for me lately" train of thought.
> 
> ALL OF A SUDDEN, the Heat's roster is crap. Wade and Bosh are useless. Lebron "has no help" (yes, i'm exagerating a little, but that's to put my point across).
> 
> ALL OF A SUDDEN, Kawni Leonard is a superstar in the making, the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Chill out, people.



Clearly Paul Pierce is better than Leonard, look at his performance from 2001-2008!


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Paulo is arguing that Lebron should drag around a cadaver for the next decade so that it will amuse him. You just ignore trying to make logical sense of it. *He wants Lebron to make the decision that leads to him not having more titles and then after he loses, claim that because he had these 'great players' he should have won*.


I would never!


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> In what? The 47 games he'll play?
> 
> Wade is a complete letdown at this point. He'll have nights here and there where he completely validates what you're saying, but more often than not he'll look like one of those guys you think "Man, this dude needs to retire."


I'll wait and see. I think he'll have a bounce back year. Hope i'm wrong, though. Guy's a little bitch.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> Clearly Paul Pierce is better than Leonard, look at his performance from 2001-2008!


Really? This is it?


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm seeing Paulo's logic after I think about. Lebron should come to Charlotte because we have Michael Jordan and he's better than Bosh and Wade combined.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

More like Lebropt Out James, hey? Right?


****. That's not funny at all.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> I'm seeing Paulo's logic after I think about. Lebron should come to Charlotte because we have Michael Jordan and he's better than Bosh and Wade combined.


You don't have Michaael Jordan. Michael Jordan has YOU.
That's why you suck.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> You don't have Michaael Jordan. Michael Jordan has YOU.
> That's why you suck.


Maybe you should check the standings some time soon. I'd tell you to enjoy your lottery pick, but the Suns fans will be taking care of that for you


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Maybe you should check the standings some time soon. I'd tell you to enjoy your lottery pick, but the Suns fans will be taking care of that for you


The lakers had as many playoff wins last year than the bobcats have in their entire history.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I just assume that that laker pick will end up in the top 5 regardless.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> That's the thing i guess pissed of the most: the "what have you done for me lately" train of thought.


It's not what have you done for me lately. It's what are you _going_ to do for me. Wade looks like his knee is far gone enough that he's permanently lost a step, and you're either playing him part-time and hoping that he'll be healthy for the playoffs (which they did this year and he still wasn't) or you play him a regular schedule and know that he's likely to be banged up every spring. His next contract is going to take him from years 33-36, and at the end of that deal he's likely to be nearing retirement. Without a serious PED regimen, the days of "Dwyane Wade, all-NBA guard" are somewhere between over and numbered.


----------



## Najee

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> It's not what have you done for me lately. It's what are you _going_ to do for me. Wade looks like his knee is far gone enough that he's permanently lost a step, and you're either playing him part-time and hoping that he'll be healthy for the playoffs (which they did this year and he still wasn't) or you play him a regular schedule and know that he's likely to be banged up every spring. His next contract is going to take him from years 33-36, and at the end of that deal he's likely to be nearing retirement. Without a serious PED regimen, the days of "Dwyane Wade, all-NBA guard" are somewhere between over and numbered.


Exactly. Dwyane Wade's next contract should be based on what he is going to do in the next several years, not what he has done in the past 11 years. Even with taking all the games off during the regular season, Wade did not look quite as explosive as he was in past seasons. 

By the end of the Finals, Wade looked like his legs were shot. At this stage, he cannot play 20 games in a row even with nearly one-third of the season off. That is why Wade's contract demands are going to play a huge role in whether Miami can acquire other players and keep LeBron James, in my opinion.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: LeBron opts out*

and you know who played better in the finals than Dwyane Wade? Kahwi Leonard //.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Broussard now claiming the Cavs are the favorites to land James.


This guy is such a tool. Hes like the special needs sibling of the sports media family.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

omg ROFL


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Broussard now claiming the Cavs are the favorites to land James.
> 
> 
> This guy is such a tool. Hes like the special needs sibling of the sports media family.


And his reasoning is pretty damn solid, too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485980252381130752
I'm sold.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

He feels like that's the best thing to say if he wants to get a bunch of twitiots to pay attention to him


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> He feels like that's the best thing to say if he wants to get a bunch of twitiots to pay attention to him


Staying relevant 101


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



UD40 said:


> And his reasoning is pretty damn solid, too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485980252381130752
> I'm sold.


Man I wish I was a media guy. Just sit around, get drunk, think about some stuff and then hit up twitter.

"Lebron James leaning heavily towards sign and trade with the Pacers for Stephenson, sources say."

When pressed for my sources, I'll just say its a gut feeling and it only makes sense to do it. 


Dream job.


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Man I wish I was a media guy. Just sit around, get drunk, think about some stuff and then hit up twitter.
> 
> "Lebron James leaning heavily towards sign and trade with the Pacers for Stephenson, sources say."
> 
> When pressed for my sources, I'll just say its a gut feeling and it only makes sense to do it.
> 
> 
> Dream job.


And ESPN will give you a boatload of cash, too.

"This just in! R-Star is reporting that LeBron James is in fact going to play basketball next season. When asked for who, he said "**** if I know...Milwaukee? I guess my sources told me to tell you dumbasses he'll be playing for the Maine Red Claws. Hell if I know." More on this story every hour for the rest of the week!"


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

OMG BREAKING NEWS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486194840951353345


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> OMG BREAKING NEWS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486194840951353345


Hot damn! That's some fresh insight!

This changes EVERYTHING...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Man I wish I was a media guy. Just sit around, get drunk, think about some stuff and then hit up twitter.
> 
> "Lebron James leaning heavily towards sign and trade with the Pacers for Stephenson, sources say."
> 
> When pressed for my sources, I'll just say its a gut feeling and it only makes sense to do it.
> 
> 
> Dream job.


Weathermen have competition on who gets things wrong and still keeps their jobs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The Cleveland rumors are coming on strong. If LeBron does leave Miami, he kind of screwed over Wade and Bosh. They left guaranteed millions on the table to keep the big three together. They'll never get 20+ million per year again. It would be worse than The Decision (which in my unpopular view, wasn't that bad). 

Still, LeBron meets with Riley this week rumor has it. I'm guessing they'll come to terms and he'll be back in Miami. Maybe for just one more year.


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Only after the meeting with Riley will I start taking these "sources" seriously.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> The Cleveland rumors are coming on strong. If LeBron does leave Miami, he kind of screwed over Wade and Bosh. They left guaranteed millions on the table to keep the big three together. They'll never get 20+ million per year again. It would be worse than The Decision (which in my unpopular view, wasn't that bad).
> 
> Still, LeBron meets with Riley this week rumor has it. I'm guessing they'll come to terms and he'll be back in Miami. Maybe for just one more year.


For the record, I'm in the camp that Lebron goes back to Miami on a short-term (3 years or less) max contract to ride out the last of this group as contenders, but Wade and (especially) Bosh will come out of this just fine financially if Lebron leaves. With Houston desperate to land an all-star with their one last shot at max cap space, Bosh should have his choice between max offers there and in Miami (possibly Phoenix as well), and if Lebron leaves Wade is free to take as much money as he can get from Miami and could probably even exploit Chicago apparently striking out on Carmelo to get a bidding war going there.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> The Cleveland rumors are coming on strong. If LeBron does leave Miami, he kind of screwed over Wade and Bosh. They left guaranteed millions on the table to keep the big three together. They'll never get 20+ million per year again. It would be worse than The Decision (which in my unpopular view, wasn't that bad).
> 
> Still, LeBron meets with Riley this week rumor has it. I'm guessing they'll come to terms and he'll be back in Miami. Maybe for just one more year.


Bosh can get that $20+ mil from Houston, he'd be just fine.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Are there really teams that would pay Bosh that much money? Or even Wade? I really doubt it, but if so, these owners never learn.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Are there really teams that would pay Bosh that much money? Or even Wade? I really doubt it, but if so, these owners never learn.



Rockets still covet him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486191215990550528


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Are there really teams that would pay Bosh that much money? Or even Wade? I really doubt it, but if so, these owners never learn.


For Bosh Houston absolutely would, I imagine the Lakers would if Carmelo stays in NY, Charlotte probably would for either Bosh or Wade if we're willing to think outside the box. I think Chicago would be anxious to not strike out in free agency once again and pursue Wade, and if rumors about Phil Jackson lining up a deal to dump Amare on Philly are true I could see the Knicks going after either of them as well as Melo bait.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Are there really teams that would pay Bosh that much money? Or even Wade? I really doubt it, but if so, these owners never learn.


Bosh yes, Wade no. The only way Wade gets paid is if both LeBron and Bosh are gone.

Houston and probably Phoenix would have no problem throwing the max at Bosh. They both could desperately use him.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Though extremely unlikely, if all 3 left Miami, how big of an ass would Riley look like?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

That's just stupid.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bosh would be a great fit in Phoenix. He's a max player in theory, but I wouldn't get all giddy about giving it to him if I was a fan of the team that did it.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Though extremely unlikely, if all 3 left Miami, how big of an ass would Riley look like?


Eh, their doomsday scenario is probably Luol Deng, Pau Gasol, and some of the other 2nd/3rd tier free agents stepping into the suddenly massive amount of available money and joining Wade to cobble together a lower-level playoff seed next year. I don't think there's any chain of events short of massive amounts of injury-related bad luck that results in Miami at the very bottom of the East.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Though extremely unlikely, if all 3 left Miami, how big of an ass would Riley look like?



Riley wouldn't get that lucky. Worst possibility for him is that he ends up with Wade on a ridiculous contract and no one else to carry Wade's decrepit ass around.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Bosh would be a great fit in Phoenix. He's a max player in theory, but I wouldn't get all giddy about giving it to him if I was a fan of the team that did it.


Ugh. I want them to go after him but they seem intent on waiting on what Bron does first.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Part of me would love Bosh on Phoenix but definitely not for the max. He's basically a much better version of Channing Frye. But Bosh would not put us over the top or even make us contenders. He's good for about 8-10 Win Shares so that would get us into first-round exit status, or WC semi-finals if we're very lucky. So I don't think he's worth it IMO.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Speak of the devil



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486208988053139456


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Part of me would love Bosh on Phoenix but definitely not for the max. He's basically a much better version of Channing Frye. But Bosh would not put us over the top or even make us contenders. He's good for about 8-10 Win Shares so that would get us into first-round exit status, or WC semi-finals if we're very lucky. So I don't think he's worth it IMO.


Yeah, you're probably right.


Max is probably a bit much but idea behind getting him is also to have someone there to attract someone else too potentially. But I'm not sure he does that.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Only way I'll take Bosh @ max is if he's coming with LeBron, then I have no problem with it.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486208988053139456


At some point LeBron has to make up his mind. He can't keep expecting everyone to wait on him. Even these low to mid-tier FA's don't want to sign in Miami if he's not going to be there.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Also, if I'm Dallas, I immediately go after Parsons since Rockets would only have 3 days to match. Wouldn't allow Houston to sign Bosh and _then_ retain Parsons too.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> At some point LeBron has to make up his mind. He can't keep expecting everyone to wait on him. *Even these low to mid-tier FA's don't want to sign in Miami if he's not going to be there.*


Well, they'll sign in Miami, they'll just want market-rate to do it. For all the chest-beating about people taking discounts to live in Miami, veterans would play below market-rate in Utah if it meant being on the same team as Lebron. That being said, if Miami's suddenly sitting on $40+ million in legitimately available cap space following a Lebron/Bosh dual departure, they could easily have an Isiah Thomas/Gasol/Deng/McRoberts off-season in the immediate aftermath.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Pat Riley needs 5 Ps.

Pau Gasol
Paul Pierce
Patty Mills - is too late.

Tier 3 player Marvin Williams will not help Heat to defeat Spurs.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Now Broussard is saying the max is 4 years, $88 million from Houston.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> Pat Riley needs 5 Ps.
> 
> Pau Gasol
> Paul Pierce
> Patty Mills - is too late.
> 
> Tier 3 player Marvin Williams will not help Heat to defeat Spurs.


6th and 7th p are

post

and pointless like this one.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm not saying that it's likely Lebron will go back to Cleveland, but given everything that's happened so far today, I think it's safe to say that Lebron most likely isn't going back to Miami.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'll be so mad at LeBron if he goes back to Cleveland. Being from Cincinnati and football being my main sport, I despise Cleveland, especially the Browns and it pained me very much to cheer for the Cavs when he was there.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm not saying that it's likely Lebron will go back to Cleveland, but given everything that's happened so far today, I think it's safe to say that Lebron most likely isn't going back to Miami.


Well, we now know that Miami expects to be capped out when it comes to decision-making time and only have exceptions to work with, so it either means that all three guys are coming back, but nobody's taking anything near the discounts that were originally speculated, or that Riley legitimately has no idea what Lebron's going to do and can't operate under the assumption he has any cap space.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't think it's safe to assume anything with LeBron at this point. He may not have a clue himself right now.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think it's safe to assume anything with LeBron at this point. He may not have a clue himself right now.


He may be making the biggest mistake on his career by sitting idle and waiting. How can any GM make moves when you have not communicated a per year salary?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think it's safe to assume anything with LeBron at this point. He may not have a clue himself right now.


At this point, I have no clue what move would be best. But I do think that going back to Miami would be the worst decision for him. Even if the Heat manage to make a big move in free agency and pick up someone like Gasol while somehow keeping the big three (which wouldn't happen), that in no way guarantees that much will change. We don't know that Gasol would work so well with the faster paced style Miami plays. And most of Miami's best players outside the big three are aging players whose presence wouldn't mean much on other teams, with the only exceptions being Mario Chalmers and Norris Cole, who are just young players who wouldn't mean much on a team period. 

Meanwhile, in Houston you already have a superstar center in Dwight Howard that Lebron can play alongside and upcoming star James Harden depending on if he improves other areas of his game along with a decent cast surrounding him. In Cleveland you have an all star point guard in Kyrie Irving who just signed a new deal with Cleveland so he's obviously not going anywhere and would absolutely thrive off of playing alongside someone like Lebron along with other good talent in Jack, Waiters, Thompson, and Varejao, and they just got Andrew Wiggins, a guy who's expected to be a future all star in the league. And Kevin Love has apparently stated that he's willing to stay in Cleveland if Lebron joined so you know Cleveland will be attempting to make a trade for Love to get him in Cleveland if Lebron joins. Then you have Phoenix, a team with a lot of good talent that would thrive off of playing alongside someone like Lebron offensively. 

I mean, really, I can't see Lebron staying in Miami being an actual possibility at this point. I know Lebron wants a max contract, but he also still wants to win. Unless Miami makes some big free agency moves, and even then it's a stretch, those three places I just discussed are better options at this point than Miami is.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> At this point, I have no clue what move would be best. But I do think that going back to Miami would be the worst decision for him. Even if the Heat manage to make a big move in free agency and pick up someone like Gasol while somehow keeping the big three (which wouldn't happen), that in no way guarantees that much will change. We don't know that Gasol would work so well with the faster paced style Miami plays. And most of Miami's best players outside the big three are aging players whose presence wouldn't mean much on other teams, with the only exceptions being Mario Chalmers and Norris Cole, who are just young players who wouldn't mean much on a team period.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Houston you already have a superstar center in Dwight Howard that Lebron can play alongside and upcoming star James Harden depending on if he improves other areas of his game along with a decent cast surrounding him. In Cleveland you have an all star point guard in Kyrie Irving who just signed a new deal with Cleveland so he's obviously not going anywhere and would absolutely thrive off of playing alongside someone like Lebron along with other good talent in Jack, Waiters, Thompson, and Varejao, and they just got Andrew Wiggins, a guy who's expected to be a future all star in the league. And Kevin Love has apparently stated that he's willing to stay in Cleveland if Lebron joined so you know Cleveland will be attempting to make a trade for Love to get him in Cleveland if Lebron joins. Then you have Phoenix, a team with a lot of good talent that would thrive off of playing alongside someone like Lebron offensively.
> 
> I mean, really, I can't see Lebron staying in Miami being an actual possibility at this point. I know Lebron wants a max contract, but he also still wants to win. Unless Miami makes some big free agency moves, and even then it's a stretch, those three places I just discussed are better options at this point than Miami is.


If you think LeBron should go to Cleveland just say so.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Sir Patchwork said:


> If you think LeBron should go to Cleveland just say so.


I want him to, but I don't know where he'll go. The only thing I really think will happen at this point is that Lebron won't be staying in Miami.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I want him to, but I don't know where he'll go. The only thing I really think will happen at this point is that Lebron won't be staying in Miami.


I see the Clevrland connection as far as his family and friends, but until I see Melo sign I still think he and Bron ends up in Miami. That's after Bosh departure.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> I see the Clevrland connection as far as his family and friends, but until I see Melo sign I still think he and Bron ends up in Miami. That's after Bosh departure.


Why would Lebron go back to Miami if Carmelo joins? 

Think about it for a moment. One of the problems with the Heat was their lack of depth. If they're just trading one all star for another, how the hell does that solve their problem? Carmelo does absolutely nothing for them defensively, and all he really brings to the table is a special scorer. I'm not saying that isn't much, but again, that doesn't solve Miami's problem. And not to mention, both Lebron and Carmelo play the SF role. So what, is Lebron going to move to PF permanently? I seriously doubt Lebron is going to take this role. 

Not to mention, doesn't Carmelo still need to take a lesser amount of money since Lebron still wants the max contract? I don't see Carmelo doing so. No way he's joining Miami, and if he does, Lebron's leaving for sure. In fact if Bosh leaves, Lebron leaving is a sure thing.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Why would Lebron go back to Miami if Carmelo joins?
> 
> Think about it for a moment. One of the problems with the Heat was their lack of depth. If they're just trading one all star for another, how the hell does that solve their problem? Carmelo does absolutely nothing for them defensively, and all he really brings to the table is a special scorer. I'm not saying that isn't much, but again, that doesn't solve Miami's problem. And not to mention, both Lebron and Carmelo play the SF role. So what, is Lebron going to move to PF permanently? I seriously doubt Lebron is going to take this role.
> 
> Not to mention, doesn't Carmelo still need to take a lesser amount of money since Lebron still wants the max contract? I don't see Carmelo doing so. No way he's joining Miami, and if he does, Lebron's leaving for sure. In fact if Bosh leaves, Lebron leaving is a sure thing.


I forget you're a Cleveland fan. Depth will be a issue everywhere unless he takes the Duncan approach. Besides Melo already has played at the 4. People said there was no way Bron was going to Miami and 4 yrs later people are still doubting the impossible.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> I forget you're a Cleveland fan. Depth will be a issue everywhere unless he takes the Duncan approach. Besides Melo already has played at the 4. People said there was no way Bron was going to Miami and 4 yrs later people are still doubting the impossible.


Pretty much everyone was saying Lebron was going to Miami as soon as Bosh joined the Heat, simply because there was absolutely no logical reason to stay in Cleveland at the time. 

And it has nothing to do with being a Cleveland fan. It has everything to do with a little something to call common sense, something you apparently don't have a strong suite in.

And wait, how the hell would depth be an issue in Houston or Phoenix? And hell, even Cleveland for that matter?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Pretty much everyone was saying Lebron was going to Miami as soon as Bosh joined the Heat, simply because there was absolutely no logical reason to stay in Cleveland at the time.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with being a Cleveland fan. It has everything to do with a little something to call common sense, something you apparently don't have a strong suite in.
> 
> And wait, how the hell would depth be an issue in Houston or Phoenix? And hell, even Cleveland for that matter?



Please tell who's coming off Cleveland's bench that's worth talking about


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> Please tell who's coming off Cleveland's bench that's worth talking about


How about Jarrett Jack for starters. Andrew Wiggins or Dion Waiters, depending on who they choose to start? Tyler Zeller (not really worth much, but hey he's serviceable and provides solid minutes) Just to name a few.

Who's coming off of Miami's bench that's worth talking about?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm a little confused(or maybe I'm misunderstanding), don't the Heat have bird rights to the big 3? So don't they theoretically have a shit ton of money to spend and still have the ability to resign the big three even if it means going over the cap?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> I'm a little confused(or maybe I'm misunderstanding), don't the Heat have bird rights to the big 3? So don't they theoretically have a shit ton of money to spend and still have the ability to resign the big three even if it means going over the cap?


No. 

With some of the recent signings, that limits their options. So they can't really do much anymore with what they have now. They could probably pick up a solid player but who do they get at this point? All the options they had before that they wanted before hand are gone now. Now all that's left is Pau Gasol, Melo, maybe a few others, but with the amount that they are worth and most likely want, there's no way Miami can sign them if they are looking to sign Wade, Lebron and Bosh back to Miami. This is all assuming my math isn't horribly, horribly off.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> I'm a little confused(or maybe I'm misunderstanding), don't the Heat have bird rights to the big 3? So don't they theoretically have a shit ton of money to spend and still have the ability to resign the big three even if it means going over the cap?



I believe so, but that luxury tax is a killer.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> We have not learned from 2010? Woj has ZERO sources close to LeBron. None. Anythng he says regarding LeBron should be treated as BS.
> 
> People forgot about his jihad on LeBron after he signed with Miami.





XxIrvingxX said:


> No.
> 
> With some of the recent signings, that limits their options. So they can't really do much anymore with what they have now. They could probably pick up a solid player but who do they get at this point? All the options they had before that they wanted before hand are gone now. Now all that's left is Pau Gasol, Melo, maybe a few others, but with the amount that they are worth and most likely want, there's no way Miami can sign them if they are looking to sign Wade, Lebron and Bosh back to Miami. This is all assuming my math isn't horribly, horribly off.



Huh? My point was if they do own bird rights on those three then they can spend every dollar they have signing the Deng and Gasol's of the world and then resigning the big 3 to whatever discounted rate they can get. Even if that mean going well into the Luxury Tax.

Now, I'm not proposing this because I realize how insanely costly it is. But that's what I'm trying to figure out. Is this an option they have? If not, why? From my understanding(admittedly somewhat limited) the only way to lose Bird Rights on your players is to renounce them which I believe Riley and Heat have not done, have they?


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think they were renounced when the big 3 opted out and became UFAs?


Where are our CBA savvy members?


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

They still have cap holds on the big three unless they renounce their rights.
Go here and scroll down to the chart that says Cap Holds. Each of their free agents has a cap hold for Bosh, James and Wade it is 105% of their previous salary, a total of around 59,640,000$

http://data.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/heat.jsp


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> They still have cap holds on the big three unless they renounce their rights.
> Go here and scroll down to the chart that says Cap Holds. Each of their free agents has a cap hold for Bosh, James and Wade it is 105% of their previous salary, a total of around 59,640,000$
> 
> http://data.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/heat.jsp


So as a team the hit 79M before the tax kick in?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Huh? My point was if they do own bird rights on those three then they can spend every dollar they have signing the Deng and Gasol's of the world and then resigning the big 3 to whatever discounted rate they can get. Even if that mean going well into the Luxury Tax.


It doesn't work that way. Cap holds.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



King Joseus said:


> It doesn't work that way. Cap holds.



Ya I know that's why I'm confused. I was always under the impression that the big 3s cap holds would kill all cap space but I keep reading that the Heat have like $55M in cap space (obviously a large chunk will go towards the big 3). So are those claims not entirely accurate and not accounting for the cap holds of the big 3? And how exactly do they even have cap space with all of the cap holds?




Diable said:


> They still have cap holds on the big three unless they renounce their rights.
> Go here and scroll down to the chart that says Cap Holds. Each of their free agents has a cap hold for Bosh, James and Wade it is 105% of their previous salary, a total of around 59,640,000$
> 
> http://data.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/heat.jsp


Ok so that makes more sense. What they were planning on doing is lining up a free agent for example Lowry at the amount of space they estimated they would have given the paycuts Wade/Bosh were going to take and if it worked out they would resign big3 first(to clear the cap holds) and then use the left over to sign said free agent?

Usually this shit makes sense to me but for some reason this weird situation the Heat are in as confusing me.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

double post


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Ya I know that's why I'm confused. I was always under the impression that the big 3s cap holds would kill all cap space but I keep reading that the Heat have like $55M in cap space (obviously a large chunk will go towards the big 3). So are those claims not entirely accurate and not accounting for the cap holds of the big 3? And how exactly do they even have cap space with all of the cap holds?
> 
> 
> Bah, I'm so confused about their god damn cap situation.


The $55M is theoretical right now. If they choose to renounce players' rights, they can open up that much space. If they end up going for re-signing most of their guys, the likelihood is that doing so would be done via Bird rights (and then the McRoberts and Granger signings would be done with cap exceptions; if they end up not operating as an over the cap team, I can only assume that the McRoberts/Granger deals would be done with cap space rather than exceptions - or possibly Granger's deal with the exception they'd still have available).


This is a bit of an in-between stage because cap numbers and situations aren't locked in yet. The cap numbers being listed for teams are, for the most part, idealized/simplified scenarios.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Ok so that makes more sense. What they were planning on doing is lining up a free agent for example Lowry at the amount of space they estimated they would have given the paycuts Wade/Bosh were going to take and if it worked out they would resign big3 first(to clear the cap holds) and then use the left over to sign said free agent?


More or less, yeah.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



King Joseus said:


> The $55M is theoretical right now. If they choose to renounce players' rights, they can open up that much space. If they end up going for re-signing most of their guys, the likelihood is that doing so would be done via Bird rights (and then the McRoberts and Granger signings would be done with cap exceptions; if they end up not operating as an over the cap team, I can only assume that the McRoberts/Granger deals would be done with cap space rather than exceptions - or possibly Granger's deal with the exception they'd still have available).
> 
> 
> This is a bit of an in-between stage because cap numbers and situations aren't locked in yet. The cap numbers being listed for teams are, for the most part, idealized/simplified scenarios.


So the reports of McRoberts getting the MLE and Granger the Bi-annual exception aren't necessarily accurate because in theory the Heat would have a ton of cap space and wouldn't qualify for those exceptions? Well the MLE at least I believe they wouldn't qualify for.

Ok that's more or less what I thought was the case but all of these reports about their cap space was a bit misleading. Thanks for clearing that up Salary Cap and Sim guru.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486218118919122944
This would be crazy funny because Miami owes Cleveland a 1st round pick.


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486218118919122944
> This would be crazy funny because Miami owes Cleveland a 1st round pick.


I don't think I've ever Banderas'd so hard.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486218118919122944
> This would be crazy funny because Miami owes Cleveland a 1st round pick.


...what?!

Okay, the wording of this tweet is...it's just...idk. It's just going to drive me crazy for the rest of the day now.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bulls supposedly using the amnesty on Boozer. I'm predicting he signs with the Heat on a cheap one year deal and the big 3 come back.

Boozer isn't who he used to be, but adding him and McRoberts to a team who started Lewis last year is pretty sexy.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Bulls supposedly using the amnesty on Boozer. I'm predicting he signs with the Heat on a cheap one year deal and the big 3 come back.
> 
> Boozer isn't who he used to be, but adding him and McRoberts to a team who started Lewis last year is pretty sexy.


You know we disagree a lot, but i can see him playing for 1m being that he was bought out by Chicago. Quick question. Is there a period in which he has to be bought out? Why would Chicago act so fast knowing that he could sign with the Heat and potentially be another body to make Bron's decision easier.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Would the Bulls even amnesty Boozer if they weren't getting Carmelo though? Problem is Melo is waiting on Lebron, who is waiting on the Heat to sign someone, and the Heat don't have the space to add more players, and couldn't add Boozer b/c he won't give amnestied till the big dominoes fall. It's a dog chasing it's tail...


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Bulls supposedly using the amnesty on Boozer. I'm predicting he signs with the Heat on a cheap one year deal and the big 3 come back.
> 
> Boozer isn't who he used to be, but adding him and McRoberts to a team who started Lewis last year is pretty sexy.


I think Boozer's almost certainly going to be bid on by some team with cap space as a one-year rental. My guess? He goes to the Lakers for something like $3-5 million to bolster the supporting cast they can offer, even though they'll probably wind up with Deng. Second guess: Houston.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> You know we disagree a lot, but i can see him playing for 1m being that he was bought out by Chicago. Quick question. Is there a period in which he has to be bought out? Why would Chicago act so fast knowing that he could sign with the Heat and potentially be another body to make Bron's decision easier.


I don't remember the exact date, but yea, there is one.

I'm assuming they're doing it to free up room for Melo.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Yeah Booz Cruise is going to get picked up. No way he clears waivers.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't know who would get a claim before Charlotte, but if we could pick up Boozer for a couple of million I'd be fine with that. I guess you could claim him and then turn around and trade him for something (most likely packaged with something else), although you probably have to wait a fair length of time before that is allowed.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> I don't know who would get a claim before Charlotte, but if we could pick up Boozer for a couple of million I'd be fine with that. I guess you could claim him and then turn around and trade him for something (most likely packaged with something else), although you probably have to wait a fair length of time before that is allowed.


Pretty sure you can't claim a guy off waivers and then trade him. There's a waiting period.

I could be wrong, but I'm fairly certain you can't do that.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> I don't know who would get a claim before Charlotte, but if we could pick up Boozer for a couple of million I'd be fine with that. I guess you could claim him and then turn around and trade him for something (most likely packaged with something else), although you probably have to wait a fair length of time before that is allowed.


If I understand the process correctly, I don't think there's an "order" as far as placing bids on an amnestied player. All teams with cap space would be allowed to submit bids at the same time (i.e. there is no pecking order). Whoever submits the highest bid gets him. Only if there are no bids does he become an unrestricted free agent. If multiple teams bid the same amount, the team with the worst record is awarded the player.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Today is the anniversary of The Decision. Will we get 2.0 today? He's supposedly meeting Riley in Vegas today and then flying to Brazil for the World Cup. If he doesn't make the decision today then I doubt he makes it while in Brazil, which means probably another week of waiting.


----------



## roux

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Everything hinges on Lebron.. ****er probably loves this and will drag it out as long as humanly possible.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> If I understand the process correctly, I don't think there's an "order" as far as placing bids on an amnestied player. All teams with cap space would be allowed to submit bids at the same time (i.e. there is no pecking order). Whoever submits the highest bid gets him. Only if there are no bids does he become an unrestricted free agent. If multiple teams bid the same amount, the team with the worst record is awarded the player.





> Teams can bid on a player that has been amnestied. They are allowed to bid by only what space they have under the cap. The highest bid claims the player and the team that placed the player on waivers via amnesty is required to pay the remaining portion of the salary (not counted against the cap).
> 
> Example: Player A is waived from Team A via the amnesty clause and has $12 million owed. If Team B bids $2 million and Team C bids $4 million, Team C would claim Player A off waivers for the $4 million. Team A would be required to pay $8 million to Player A, but does not count against the cap.


Looks like you're right. I always thought there was a pecking order in terms of who gets first dibs to sign. TIL.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Imagine the Heat manage to swing for Boozer. Tell Bosh to go to Houston. Then sign Melo and LeBron. The internet would explode.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> Imagine the Heat manage to swing for Boozer. Tell Bosh to go to Houston. Then sign Melo and LeBron. The internet would explode.


So would a few here that will see there team on the East get whooped again in the playoffs


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> Imagine the Heat manage to swing for Boozer. Tell Bosh to go to Houston. Then sign Melo and LeBron. The internet would explode.


They don't really have the ability to do that now that they've committed their exceptions to McRoberts and Granger. Even they do dip below the cap via one of their major free agents leaving, they've spent roughly the first $8 million of money that frees up on the McRoberts/Granger duo. Given that Lebron wants a max contract and Wade doesn't appear to be willing to take much of a cut with Miami anticipating that they'll stay over the cap, there isn't enough money to pay Melo even if Bosh leaves. It'd have to be Lebron and Bosh both leaving, but at that point why leave New York.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> Imagine the Heat manage to swing for Boozer. Tell Bosh to go to Houston. Then sign Melo and LeBron. The internet would explode.


Unless they renounce their Bird rights to the big three they're stuck.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486558112300531712


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486558112300531712


Could be nothing, could be everything. If he was leaving I'd expect he wouldn't make Riley wait an entire extra day or two of free agency after he told Wade before they had their face-to-face, but I've already said I think he's coming back. At the same time, it could just be two friends saying "F all this nonsense, let's just have fun for a night".


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

But Bosh wasn't there...


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think Bosh might still be on vacation


----------



## 29380

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486610997507944449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486611192522100737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486611692772532224


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The **** does that mean...

I think LeBron is playing his diva like in 2010 and taking his time to make his decision.

I think he'll be back.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Even though it's Broussard, he said today that his sources tell him LeBron's meeting with Miami is tomorrow, so don't expect to hear anything today.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486660573103284227
"Insiders" on other boards are saying Suns were informed they are out of the running. More and more places are saying Cavaliers.

Unfortunate.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I love how he is announcing his decision at the UN. I guess he didn't learn anything last time.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486558112300531712


Holy crap get a life people.

Yes @Bogg, Im way cooler than you guys.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486660573103284227
> "Insiders" on other boards are saying Suns were informed they are out of the running. More and more places are saying Cavaliers.
> 
> Unfortunate.


OH MY MOTHER ****ING GOD. JUST TELL US WHERE HE'S GOING ALREADY! THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron signing with the Cadavaliers has the most comic value, so that's what I'm rooting for.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> LeBron signing with the Cadavaliers has the most comic value, so that's what I'm rooting for.


Im rooting for him to sign with Miami so that @GNG can get rid of IrwinXX's stupid wrestling signature.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Im rooting for him to sign with Miami so that @GNG can get rid of IrwinXX's stupid wrestling signature.


All you had to do was ask...

And I just now realized, for $20.7 million, which I think is the max Cleveland can offer, doesn't Cleveland need to clean out some of their own cap space as well just to make signing Lebron possible because of that max contract Irving signed not to long ago?


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> All you had to do was ask...
> 
> And I just now realized, for $20.7 million, which I think is the max Cleveland can offer, doesn't Cleveland need to clean out some of their own cap space as well just to make signing Lebron possible because of that max contract Irving signed not to long ago?


Irving's max deal doesn't kick in until next season is my understanding. At which point Varejao comes off the books at $10million/per.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/cleveland.htm


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> All you had to do was ask...
> 
> And I just now realized, for $20.7 million, which I think is the max Cleveland can offer, doesn't Cleveland need to clean out some of their own cap space as well just to make signing Lebron possible because of that max contract Irving signed not to long ago?


Excellent point, Boston will gladly help you clear out those Jack & Bennett deals in exchange for Wiggins. :bsmile:


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> Excellent point, Boston will gladly help you clear out those Jack & Bennett deals in exchange for Wiggins. :bsmile:


Yep well lets pick up the phones and make some calls to make this hap...oh woah ho wait a minute nice try...**** you.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

@eSPNSteinLine

Three-team trade will see Nets acquire Jarrett Jack and Sergey Karasev from Cleveland. Boston gets Thornton, Zeller and a first.

Shit is getting real


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*

That's a nigh on neon sign that Cleveland is about to sign someone to a $20 million+ deal.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> @eSPNSteinLine
> 
> Three-team trade will see Nets acquire Jarrett Jack and Sergey Karasev from Cleveland. Boston gets Thornton, Zeller and a first.
> 
> Shit is getting real


Are we sure that legit? I don't mind taking a flier on Middle Zeller and picking up a first in the process.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Why can't I embed tweets?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486878197456576512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486878355871252480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486878652546973696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486880696611663872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486881043782578176


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Are we sure that legit? I don't mind taking a flier on Middle Zeller and picking up a first in the process.


Trades can't be completed until tomorrow but it sure looks like Danny Ainge got a gift (and more ammo for a Kevin Love trade).


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Looks like Cleveland is about to have $24M in cap space


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Trades can't be completed until tomorrow but it sure looks like Danny Ainge got a gift (and more ammo for a Kevin Love trade).


I don't think T-Zell really helps Boston in that regard as the T'wolves seem to want actual NBA players in the trade. But they certainly did pick up someone bettor than Vitor Faverani as well as someone that can score. This should lead to fewer 138-77 drubbings.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I've been taking it for granted that Lebron was going back to Miami... this move is interesting. I don't see another reason why Cleveland would do this... doesn't mean it is going to happen, but I'm officially paying attention.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> I've been taking it for granted that Lebron was going back to Miami... this move is interesting. I don't see another reason why Cleveland would do this... doesn't mean it is going to happen, but I'm officially paying attention.


Yeah, all along I assumed Lebron was waiting for Miami to make a FA splash - maybe he was waiting on Cleveland to clear the room?


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> I don't think T-Zell really helps Boston in that regard as the T'wolves seem to want actual NBA players in the trade. But they certainly did pick up someone bettor than Vitor Faverani as well as someone that can score. This should lead to fewer 138-77 drubbings.


They also got a CLEVELAND first round draft pick. That's a good bet to win the lottery any given year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> Yeah, all along I assumed Lebron was waiting for Miami to make a FA splash - maybe he was waiting on Cleveland to clear the room?



I'd assume Miami first, then signals were sent to Cavs.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> They also got a CLEVELAND first round draft pick. That's a good bet to win the lottery any given year.


It's a protected 2016 pick. It's worth will really depend on whether Lebron really takes his talents back to Middle America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486886047302041600


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> It's a protected 2016 pick. It's worth will really depend on whether Lebron really takes his talents back to Middle America.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486886047302041600


That was a joke.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486888755480256512
Cavaliers also pursuing Ray Allen.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486888755480256512
> Cavaliers also pursuing Ray Allen.


WOW

Allen is becoming the league's premier ring chaser.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I know it's Chris Broussard, but he's reporting Cavs are pursuing Ray Allen. This is important b/c Ray mentioned wanting to play with Lebron


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486888693844938752
Drejer retired in 2008.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486888693844938752
> Drejer retired in 2008.


I love how the draft rights to guys picked in the second round 10+ years ago just kind of hang around forever and then get randomly thrown into salary dumps so that the team shedding salary technically "got something". Can't they adjust the next CBA to allow trades where teams don't take anything back to avoid the joke that is second round picks protected for selections 31-55 or the draft rights to retire players?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron meets with Riley today, either to tell him his plans to sign with Cleveland, or to let smooth talking Riley persuade him to give Miami 1 more year. 

Miami at this point still has the advantage of being the incumbent. And Pat Riley has more basketball merit than everyone in the city of Cleveland combined.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> I love how the draft rights to guys picked in the second round 10+ years ago just kind of hang around forever and then get randomly thrown into salary dumps so that the team shedding salary technically "got something". Can't they adjust the next CBA to allow trades where teams don't take anything back to avoid the joke that is second round picks protected for selections 31-55 or the draft rights to retire players?


What happens once some of these guys get to be 60 years old or even pass away? Could you still trade for them?

Another fun fact: Bavcic's rights have been passed around from Toronto to Philadelphia to New Orleans to Brooklyn to Cleveland. He's 30 years old.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486891568985825280


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486891568985825280


That should be like Plan E.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> Dissonance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486891568985825280
> 
> 
> 
> That should be like Plan E.
Click to expand...

More like Plan 9 from outer space.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486891568985825280


Well.........now I really want to see Cleveland give away rotation players and a first for the right to split $24 million between Trevor Ariza and Kris Humphries.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Guessing if it can't get James, Cleveland would rather opt for the cheapest servicable replacement, Ariza, and just sit on the space than blow it somewhere.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486898148468469760


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lmao Twitter going crazy right now with hella people and their #Sources 

I've seen shit ranging from Cavs pursuing Ray Allen, James Jones, and Mike Miller to the Cavs almost sealing the deal with Minny for Love.

Crazy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I guess Woj is off on what is their next move



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486901917202014209


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> Lmao Twitter going crazy right now with hella people and their #Sources
> 
> I've seen shit ranging from Cavs pursuing Ray Allen, James Jones, and Mike Miller to the Cavs almost sealing the deal with Minny for Love.
> 
> Crazy.


So many dominoes 

Wish something would happen already. Bosh should just take that Max deal in Houston. Unless he really lives that far up Bron's ass.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> I love how the draft rights to guys picked in the second round 10+ years ago just kind of hang around forever and then get randomly thrown into salary dumps so that the team shedding salary technically "got something". Can't they adjust the next CBA to allow trades where teams don't take anything back to avoid the joke that is second round picks protected for selections 31-55 or the draft rights to retire players?


Well aren't you going to look foolish when these guys come out of retirement and destroy the league!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486907431134724096
My gut is split 50/50. I think Miami ends up offering a better roster this year and this year only so...LeBron re-ups with Miami for 1-2 years.

Man, I dunno anymore...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Cleveland might combust if LeBron does this to them after leaving 4 yrs ago lol.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11192043/cleveland-cavaliers-miami-heat-nba



> Miami Heat
> Player	MPG	Win%	WARP
> LeBron James	36	0.759	20.1
> Chris Bosh	32	0.558	7.4
> Dwyane Wade	32	0.591	6.3
> Josh McRoberts	28	0.501	3.9
> Shabazz Napier	25	0.457	1.7
> Norris Cole	25	0.375	-1.6
> Ray Allen	20	0.467	1.7
> Danny Granger	20	0.483	1.6
> Chris Andersen	18	0.591	5.2
> Udonis Haslem	8	0.365	-0.6
> James Jones	5	0.477	0.5
> James Ennis	5	0.429	0.1
> Brandon Rush	5	0.42	0
> Jannero Pargo	5	0.411	0
> Rashard Lewis	5	0.412	0
> Total WARP 46.3
> Projected record 57-25





> Cleveland Cavaliers
> Player	MPG	Win%	WARP
> LeBron James	36	0.759	20.1
> Kyrie Irving	36	0.547	7.3
> Andrew Wiggins	32	0.459	2.3
> Tristan Thompson	25	0.457	1.7
> Anderson Varejao	28	0.574	5.7
> Matthew Dellavedova	15	0.501	2.1
> Dion Waiters	28	0.465	2.2
> Joe Harris	5	0.397	-0.1
> Anthony Bennett	10	0.371	-0.7
> Mike Miller	15	0.45	0.8
> Anthony Tolliver	10	0.496	1.3
> Brendan Haywood	4	0.369	-0.2
> Carrick Felix	0	-	0
> Total WARP 43.6
> Projected Record 55-27


Pretty minimal difference this year but you know the years going forward Miami will get worse and Cleveland will get better...


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486928574637948928


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*

So Wade is no longer part of the meeting. Is this Lebron saying goodbye to Riley?


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> So Wade is no longer part of the meeting. Is this Lebron saying goodbye to Riley?


It's really starting to look that way.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11192043/cleveland-cavaliers-miami-heat-nba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty minimal difference this year but you know the years going forward Miami will get worse and Cleveland will get better...


My impression is that Lebron and Ray Allen are a package deal. Ray Allen is a FA anyway and can't be considered a member of the Heat roster for projecting unless you're also gonna do that for CLE.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> So Wade is no longer part of the meeting. Is this Lebron saying goodbye to Riley?


I doubt he ever was part of the meeting. These "sources" are all full of shit. I'm just going to wait until 3 to hear wtf is going on. These hacks that call themselves journalists are just making shit up at this point.


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> So Wade is no longer part of the meeting. Is this Lebron saying goodbye to Riley?


My sources confirmed the reason Wade will miss the meeting is because while walking through the restaurant where they'll be meeting, Wade ever so slightly brushed against a passing waiter, sending him (Wade) five feet backwards and on to the floor in excruciating pain. Wade was carried to the closest hospital for tests.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think Bron stays in Miami, short contract tho.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lmao at this thread. People competing to post tweeters that are contradicted by the same tweeter minutes later. Can someone let me know when it's done? I hate opening this thread to see if something is official only to see a tweet about what Lebron ate for breakfast.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486956392000278528


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486957974460837888


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> I think Bron stays in Miami, short contract tho.


It's really starting to look that way.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> I think Bron stays in Miami, short contract tho.


That's my expectation


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486951392154644480
I think it's funny some people are getting pissy about all the tweets being posted, so I'm just going to keep doing it. It's LeBron's fault there's nothing else to talk about, he's single handedly holding FA up.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

^^^Jorge Sedano from ESPN also shared a picture of the moving trucks at Lebron's house.

Entirely possible he moves his vehicles every summer..


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Yep but it's also possible he's moving them home to Akron permanently. It sounds like we should know in 2+ hours...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Yep but it's also possible he's moving them home to Akron permanently. It sounds like we should know in 2+ hours...


Yeah I mean if Lebron is staying I feel like he and/or his agent played this up purposely for the coverage


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Seems like you could find someone who'd drive that car to Ohio for you, maybe get there in a hurry too


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Hell no you don't drive that beauty from Florida to Ohio on the highway!


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Hell no you don't drive that beauty from Florida to Ohio on the highway!


It'd probably start spitting up engine pieces halfway there.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Yep but it's also possible he's moving them home to Akron permanently.


It's really starting to look that way.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> It's really starting to look that way.


Third post in a row and in this thread itself with "It's really starting to look that way." from you, nice.

What's good? Hacked or some shit?

You know what response I want


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> It's really starting to look that way.


Wait, @Dre just "liked" this? Dre's back?


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Wait, @Dre just "liked" this? Dre's back?


**** it, Adam move alongside. 

Bogg,

It's really starting to look that way.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*

After the last backlash no way LeBron would play it out this way and screw over Cavs fans again.

95% certain he is -> Cleveland.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



edabomb said:


> After the last backlash no way LeBron would play it out this way and screw over Cavs fans again.
> 
> 95% certain he is -> Cleveland.


I seriously doubt Lebron cares much about that after what he pulled in 2010. 

But honestly, I feel like he really is going back to Cleveland. I don't want to make myself try to believe it, but just going off of an unbiased and non fan based view, I feel like Cleveland really is where he's going. Cleveland clearing up cap space for him, all these sources claiming Cleveland is the favorite, no big improvements have been made to the Heat's roster, the Cavs currently have a much more suited roster for winning going forward, I really feel like Lebron is truly coming back to Cleveland. 

But who knows at this point really.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Unless he actually has nothing to do with the cleveland talk, and its all been pushed by espn and large media outlets purely for the storybook angle. Media wouldnt do that though. Never.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The internet is on a freakin roll with this stuff!


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I seriously doubt Lebron cares much about that after what he pulled in 2010.
> 
> But honestly, I feel like he really is going back to Cleveland. I don't want to make myself try to believe it, but just going off of an unbiased and non fan based view, I feel like Cleveland really is where he's going. Cleveland clearing up cap space for him, all these sources claiming Cleveland is the favorite, no big improvements have been made to the Heat's roster, the Cavs currently have a much more suited roster for winning going forward, I really feel like Lebron is truly coming back to Cleveland.
> 
> But who knows at this point really.


I think he has always wanted to put 2010 right - you could tell he regretted how it went down almost straight after. I think he is quite a sensitive guy and did not enjoy the back lash at all.

Of cource that is just my opinion haha.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> The internet is on a freakin roll with this stuff!


Like x 100,000.

The only way it could be better is if they photo shopped the statue to be LeBron holding Wade haha.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If LeBron does go back to Cleveland, I want to see him announce it on Twitter with nothing but this:


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron currently in a meeting with Pat Riley and Miami's cap expert.

People think there's gonna be a decision made after the meeting on lebronjames.com


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> LeBron currently in a meeting with Pat Riley and Miami's cap expert.
> 
> People think there's gonna be a decision made after the meeting on lebronjames.com


Lebron will not sign with Cleveland. I think he only signs with Miami at a year max with the option for year 2. I doubt that he would leave Miami after being curb stomped by the Spurs.

I think he waits one year to see if Cleveland has potential or is it smokes and mirrors after all the #1 picks granted by the NBA. I can see the vultures waiting for him to lose in the ECF to Indiana and the first question being "Hows life without Wade and Bosh"…..


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> Lebron will not sign with Cleveland. I think he only signs with Miami at a year max with the option for year 2. I doubt that he would leave Miami after being curb stomped by the Spurs.


Why would he not leave after getting curb stomped by the Spurs?? It's clearly obvious what they have now isn't going to beat the Spurs and with Bosh's future with Miami in question, there's practically no way Lebron stays in Miami unless they find a way to keep Bosh, give Lebron what he wants and still manage to find a way to improve their roster. 

I don't know what Lebron's going to do, but no way Lebron is doing a one year deal. He wants a max deal.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487014354756599809
Let the madness begin!


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487014354756599809
> Let the madness begin!


The shit will hit the fan hard

:gunner:


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: LeBron opts out*

They already said he would announce tomorrow after the United Nations visit.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I call bullshit on that tweet, with Bron or other big time FA's I have to hear it from Woj or Bron's website/Twitter.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> *Why would he not leave after getting curb stomped by the Spurs?? It's clearly obvious what they have now isn't going to beat the Spurs and with Bosh's future with Miami in question, there's practically no way Lebron stays in Miami unless they find a way to keep Bosh, give Lebron what he wants and still manage to find a way to improve their roster*.
> 
> I don't know what Lebron's going to do, but no way Lebron is doing a one year deal. He wants a max deal.


As much as I don't want to believe it, Cleveland wouldn't even win the East next year even with Bron and the current roster.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> The internet is on a freakin roll with this stuff!


Even though this pic is funny, that scene was incredible. Will Smith was even a great actor back then.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> As much as I don't want to believe it, Cleveland wouldn't even win the East next year even with Bron and the current roster.


The Lakers would go 0-82 via forfeiture with their current roster. Let's let the summer shake out before deciding who's going to be in the Finals.


----------



## 29380

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Chris Sheridan is a click baiting joke.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I would LOVE to see Lebron pull a fast one on Cleveland as revenge for Gilbert's shit talking. It would be EPIC, but would really hurt his rep and legacy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> As much as I don't want to believe it, Cleveland wouldn't even win the East next year even with Bron and the current roster.


If he is indeed signing, sounds like they'll end up with Love, sign Ray Allen, and Miller, or FA pieces. They wouldn't be done.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> I call bullshit on that tweet, with Bron or other big time FA's I have to hear it from Woj or Bron's website/Twitter.


Stay tuned...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487016855626739712


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> As much as I don't want to believe it, Cleveland wouldn't even win the East next year even with Bron and the current roster.


I don't even need to explain why this is ****ing stupid on all counts.


----------



## 29380

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487016855626739712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487016844717744129


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Twitter is going apeshit right now.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487017342619353089
God Damnit LeBron, you're really starting to piss me off...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487017548953563137


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The fact that he didn't commit to Miami though tells me he's leaning towards Cleveland.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If he leaves Miami but waits another week or so to decide, he could really leave them out to dry in terms of signing replacement players.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

So if LeBron does stay in Miami though does that make him turn heel again?


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> If he leaves Miami but waits another week or so to decide, he could really leave them out to dry in terms of signing replacement players.


It's not like this is the first time he's waited as long as possible and screwed over his former team :kanye:


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't know what he's going to do, but dragging it out much longer and then going back to Miami makes no sense


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

You gotta be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> If he is indeed signing, sounds like they'll end up with Love, sign Ray Allen, and Miller, or FA pieces. They wouldn't be done.


With pieces like that they will steam roll the Leastern Conf


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If he didn't commit I can't imagine him going back. This waiting game is annoying as ****.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*

With Houston in countdown mode as soon as Parsons signs his offer sheet tomorrow (tonight?), would Bosh make a call on his own if Lebron left for Brazil without an announcement?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487017791594061826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487020486313127937


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> The fact that he didn't commit to Miami though tells me he's leaning towards Cleveland.


I will respect him either way. What i will say though is that why in the hell is he dragging it out for? I can see why now people label him as a Drama King.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

His family apparently wants him to go to Cleveland. And him not committing after meeting with Riley tells me he's not going back to Miami. But it doesn't tell me he's going to Cleveland.

For **** sakes Lebron, what are you waiting for? Just sign somewhere already. ****.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> His family apparently wants him to go to Cleveland. And him not committing after meeting with Riley tells me he's not going back to Miami. But it doesn't tell me he's going to Cleveland.
> 
> For **** sakes Lebron, what are you waiting for? Just sign somewhere already. ****.



His long awaited haters are destroying him right through out social media, lmao .


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm still waiting for him to announce his decision via Diddy's Coming Home. That song describes his situation perfectly and it's dramatic, right up his alley.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

His wife knows what happened with Wade ditching his wife for Gabrielle Union.

She's probably thinking let's go to somewhere with more overweight and ugly chicks and get out Miami before Gabrielle Union version two happens to me.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> His wife knows what happened with Wade ditching his wife for Gabrielle Union.
> 
> She's probably thinking let's go to somewhere with more overweight and ugly chicks and get out Miami before Gabrielle Union version two happens to me.


The Bucks are about to become overnight title favorites!


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If your LeBron's wife you know two things
1 - MIAMI Wade fools around and he's cheating with Gabrielle Union before ditching his wife.
2 - CLEVELAND Delonte West fools around the best he can do is Lebron's mom

Wouldn't you want to get your family out of Miami and back to Cleveland?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Broussard source says no decision tonight and another source to Windhorst says LeBron has no meeting with Cavs set up.

LeBron is starting to piss off everyone, own fans included


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Broussard source says no decision tonight and another source to Windhorst says LeBron has no meeting with Cavs set up.
> 
> LeBron is starting to piss off everyone, own fans included


Maybe he loves the spot light a little too much lol


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*

This is worse than The Decision.


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> This is worse than The Decision.


:nono:


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> This is worse than The Decision.


This is how I'm feeling. At least before Lebron had good reasoning to be hesitant. Now the best option seems very obvious but for some odd reason he's really hesitant. It's weird. Unless Bosh is planning on coming back to Miami I feel like Cleveland is the obvious choice at this point.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> This is worse than The Decision.


I agree. Not only he could've told Wade to opt into the Heat, he has held Bosh back knowing that Bosh has said he will stay only if Bron was resigning.

Now the drag out process is not good in a lot of peoples eyes


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> The Bucks are about to become overnight title favorites!


There's a reason the Spurs have been so successful.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> This is how I'm feeling. At least before Lebron had good reasoning to be hesitant. Now the best option seems very obvious but for some odd reason he's really hesitant. It's weird. Unless Bosh is planning on coming back to Miami I feel like Cleveland is the obvious choice at this point.


Is it because he just led his friend into opting out of 42m, ouch!


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm loving the anti-LeBron posts, as if it's his fault you're all so impatient and tired of the media coverage. "Twitter's blowing up and ESPN keeps talking about it, so I hate LeBron!" It's funny because the moratorium hasn't even ended and you're all crying about him not making a decision already, when he literally isn't even allowed to sign a contract yet.


----------



## Kreutz35

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm with @hobojoe here. I'm annoyed by the media coverage of this as much as anyone, but honestly, Lebron's going about this the right way. He's considering his options, talking to those close to the situation and his family, and really staying pretty private about it. It's not his fault the media's making mountains out of mole hills with every little thing they find (whether true or made-up). 

The media's driving me nuts with this all, but I have no qualms with how Lebron's handling it.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*

There really is no reason to drag this out this long. I'm sure whichever team he scorns he will be completely shocked by the outrage and not understand why everyone is mad at him. He has completely led both of these teams on and potentially one of them is going to be really screwed(Miami) or is going to be REALLY angry (Cleveland), meanwhile Phoenix is still ready to accept him


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> I'm loving the anti-LeBron posts, as if it's his fault you're all so impatient and tired of the media coverage. "Twitter's blowing up and ESPN keeps talking about it, so I hate LeBron!" It's funny because the moratorium hasn't even ended and you're all crying about him not making a decision already, when he literally isn't even allowed to sign a contract yet.


Sure, he can't sign the contract. But that doesn't mean he has to keep both teams from potentially targeting other players.


----------



## JerryWest

*Breaking News: Lebron removes Heat from twitter profile*

https://twitter.com/KingJames

Heat no longer on his twitter profile.

Top image of LeBron's twitter profile says, "Just a kid from Akron, OH."

Speculate away as to what these two things means...


----------



## Basel

*Re: Breaking News: Lebron removes Heat from twitter profile*

Going to merge this with the other LeBron thread.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Breaking News: Lebron removes Heat from twitter profile*

I'll mod the cavs forum.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

It doesn't bother me, but that's probably because it has nothing to do with my team.

If I was Miami, Houston, Cleveland or one of the other teams trying to sign big name fa's? I'd be getting a little frustrated.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm pretty sure that LeBron manages his twitter account with his PR team.

Now the fact that he removes Heat from his profile description + writing "just a kid from akron, oh" seems to be a sign of what he might do next.

I think he knows...


----------



## Tom

*Re: LeBron opts out*

At first I thought his twitter pick was him about to piss on some little kids.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If he does go back the Cavs definitely need to be rocking this throwback on opening night....


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> I'm loving the anti-LeBron posts, as if it's his fault you're all so impatient and tired of the media coverage. "Twitter's blowing up and ESPN keeps talking about it, so I hate LeBron!" It's funny because the moratorium hasn't even ended and you're all crying about him not making a decision already, when he literally isn't even allowed to sign a contract yet.


Thank you! 

People do this to players all the time. Hate on players because you are locked into to Twitter to read lies and made up BS.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: Breaking News: Lebron removes Heat from twitter profile*



JerryWest said:


> https://twitter.com/KingJames
> 
> Heat no longer on his twitter profile.
> 
> Top image of LeBron's twitter profile says, "Just a kid from Akron, OH."
> 
> Speculate away as to what these two things means...


I think that Lebron's already made up his mind on the matter and he's simply seeing his family to talk to them about the changes that will be made when this happens. There's simply way to much happening right now that's pointing to Lebron not staying with Miami.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> People do this to players all the time. Hate on players because you are locked into to Twitter to read lies and made up BS.


You mean it's not all true?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Even though this pic is funny, that scene was incredible. Will Smith was even a great actor back then.


Apparently his "why doesn't he want me" line was improvised.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Shit just got real.

LeBron just unfollowed Heat twitter account.

:allhail:


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> It doesn't bother me, but that's probably because it has nothing to do with my team.
> 
> If I was Miami, Houston, Cleveland or one of the other teams trying to sign big name fa's? I'd be getting a little frustrated.


Bingo. It's very different if you're emotionally invested in the players and/or teams in the conversation. Everyone does it when it's their guys at stake.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

nevermind


----------



## Tom

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think it is time. Miami, is a big city and will bounce back within a year or two.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron's behavior on twitter is like someone about to break up on Facebook and starts deleting all posts and pictures about the person they are about to dump, lmao.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think Lebron unfollowing Miami is the icing on the cake. It's not a big deal or anything, but it's basically telling us what Lebron's intentions are at this point.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I actually feel for Wade a little bit if he's the only one left. He's breaking down right before our eyes, is coming off 4 straight finals appearances, and is now possibly going to be on a borderline lottery team during the few years he has left.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I think Lebron unfollowing Miami is the icing on the cake. It's not a big deal or anything, but it's basically telling us what Lebron's intentions are at this point.


I was curious and checked, LeBron didn't unfollow them. That was a lie.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I was curious and checked, LeBron didn't unfollow them. That was a lie.


The Heat aren't on his twitter profile right? You're telling me this isn't the same thing? This is why I don't have twitter...


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Sure, he can't sign the contract. But that doesn't mean he has to keep both teams from potentially targeting other players.


Not really his problem to be honest. When you're LeBron James, you have all the power and the leverage in this situation. It's his career, his legacy and his life we're talking about here. Why would he not take his time, hear what everyone has to say and make the best decision for himself and his family? He needs to rush to a decision now so that the dominoes fall faster and Trevor Ariza knows where he's going a few days sooner? Sorry, not his problem.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I actually feel for Wade a little bit if he's the only one left. He's breaking down right before our eyes, is coming off 4 straight finals appearances, and is now possibly going to be on a borderline lottery team during the few years he has left.


His unwilling to take less for the team even while he's a shell of himself is the exact reason why he will be alone on a lottery team


----------



## ATLien

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I actually feel for Wade a little bit if he's the only one left.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I think Lebron unfollowing Miami is the icing on the cake. It's not a big deal or anything, but it's basically telling us what Lebron's intentions are at this point.


So it tells us his intentions, but it isn't a big deal? Seems like there's a lot of hoopla over something that isn't a big deal, wouldn't you say @XxIrvingxX?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> Not really his problem to be honest. When you're LeBron James, you have all the power and the leverage in this situation. It's his career, his legacy and his life we're talking about here. Why would he not take his time, hear what everyone has to say and make the best decision for himself and his family? He needs to rush to a decision now so that the dominoes fall faster and Trevor Ariza knows where he's going a few days sooner? Sorry, not his problem.



Not saying it's problem, but that doesn't mean he isn't responsible for it. And the whatever backlash is still on him

The media is definitely the driving force. I'm only "annoyed" because I want my curiosity to be put to rest. Otherwise I don't really care, even as a Suns fans that was kind of involved(if you can call it that). But I'm sure he'll act like whatever hate he gets as a result of the team he shuns isn't deserved.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I actually feel for Wade a little bit if he's the only one left. He's breaking down right before our eyes, is coming off 4 straight finals appearances, and is now possibly going to be on a borderline lottery team during the few years he has left.


Eh, he got to ride along for two more titles that he wouldn't have otherwise. People will argue that Wade's higher up on the all-time list than guys like Ewing and Barkley because Wade has 3 rings and they have none, so he came out of this just fine.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron logo on his twitter page is this color










I think that right image is the one on his twitter page. Now he has a few variations of color, namely red, white and silver. But that shade looks an awfully a lot like the Cavs color if you are reading into it.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Eh, he got to ride along for two more titles that he wouldn't have otherwise. People will argue that Wade's higher up on the all-time list than guys like Ewing and Barkley because Wade has 3 rings and they have none, so he came out of this just fine.


Agreed, but LeBron and Bosh are close friends of his and they're leaving for better situations. He goes from competing for championships with his brothers to being the middle child that no one wants to play with anymore while his brothers get all the attention.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Not saying it's problem, but that doesn't mean he isn't responsible for it. And the whatever backlash is still on him
> 
> The media is definitely the driving force. I'm only "annoyed" because I want my curiosity to be put to rest. Otherwise I don't really care, even as a Suns fans that was kind of involved(if you can call it that). But I'm sure he'll act like whatever hate he gets as a result of the team he shuns isn't deserved.


He's responsible for it by virtue of being the best player in the world and the most sought after free agent. If you want to hate on him for that it's on you, not him.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

As if it doesn't get worse for Miami,

Chris Bosh has decided to sign with Rockets if LeBron James leaves Heat. (via @Chris_Broussard & @WindhorstESPN)


----------



## ATLien

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Agreed, but LeBron and Bosh are close friends of his and they're leaving for better situations. He goes from competing for championships with his brothers to being the middle child that no one wants to play with anymore while his brothers get all the attention.


And every non-Heat fan is going to enjoy every minute of it.

Seriously, Wade is the worst


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Agreed, but LeBron and Bosh are close friends of his and they're leaving for better situations. He goes from competing for championships with his brothers to being the middle child that no one wants to play with anymore while his brothers get all the attention.


He could easily sign in Chicago this summer if winning is the most important thing to him. He's got the same decision to make as Bosh. If his priority is being a Heat lifer, then that's his decision and I get that, but he can also go sign somewhere else and play winning basketball if he wants. There's nothing that says he _has_ to stay.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487042991068942336


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



ATLien said:


> And every non-Heat fan is going to enjoy every minute of it.
> 
> Seriously, Wade is the worst


Eh, Wade never really bothered me but I can see why people dislike him.



Bogg said:


> He could easily sign in Chicago this summer if winning is the most important thing to him. He's got the same decision to make as Bosh. If his priority is being a Heat lifer, then that's his decision and I get that, but he can also go sign somewhere else and play winning basketball if he wants. There's nothing that says he _has_ to stay.


People say he could sign with Chicago but it's just been a foregone conclusion that he'll re-sign with Miami that no one really knows his market value. Chicago is logical and I could see them going after him if they completely strike out on everyone else. But having Derrick Rose and Dwyane Wade as your 1-2 guys? Not exactly reliable...


----------



## ATLien

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Eh, Wade never really bothered me but I can see why people dislike him.


I can't exactly blame you if the answer is none, but how much EC playoffs have you watched? If he isn't on your team, Wade is hard to like


----------



## HB

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Guess this brought me out of retirement. 

Guess the king finally did something right


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



HB said:


> Guess this brought me out of retirement.
> 
> Guess the king finally did something right


Oh snap. I just came back myself about two months ago from a multi-year absence.

Welcome back!


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> People say he could sign with Chicago but it's just been a foregone conclusion that he'll re-sign with Miami that no one really knows his market value. Chicago is logical and I could see them going after him if they completely strike out on everyone else. But having Derrick Rose and Dwyane Wade as your 1-2 guys? Not exactly reliable...


Well, like I said, if he wants to be a Heat lifer that's fine. Assuming Lebron doesn't drag this out two more weeks Miami could easily respond to a Lebron/Bosh exodus by keeping McRoberts and bringing in Deng/Gasol/Thomas to round out the starting lineup and keep themselves in the playoff picture.


----------



## HB

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Oh snap. I just came back myself about two months ago from a multi-year absence.
> 
> Welcome back!


Lol thanks man, its temporary. Welcome back though.

The craziness was just too tempting. 

Whole site looks different.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



ATLien said:


> I can't exactly blame you if the answer is none, but how much EC playoffs have you watched? If he isn't on your team, Wade is hard to like


Lol I've watched him. Like I said, I understand why people don't like him. I tolerate him more since he was teaming with Bron. Now he's irrelevant in the superstar discussion so it'll just be sad watching him now. Or probably in your eyes, a guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> Well, like I said, if he wants to be a Heat lifer that's fine. Assuming Lebron doesn't drag this out two more weeks Miami could easily respond to a Lebron/Bosh exodus by keeping McRoberts and bringing in Deng/Gasol/Thomas to round out the starting lineup and keep themselves in the playoff picture.


True, but highly doubtful. I think Gasol wants to get paid and ring chase. Deng seems more intent on getting paid so he's more likely.

I assume you mean Isiah Thomas? Better him than them going after my man Bledsoe!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



HB said:


> Lol thanks man, its temporary. Welcome back though.
> 
> The craziness was just too tempting.
> 
> Whole site looks different.


Yeah. I like it here, this forum has the best combo of good structure and quality posters. Definitely better than trying to discuss basketball on social media that's for sure.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> True, but highly doubtful. I think Gasol wants to get paid and ring chase. Deng seems more intent on getting paid so he's more likely.
> 
> I assume you mean Isiah Thomas? Better him than them going after my man Bledsoe!


I do mean Isaiah. Gasol is looking like he's going to have to choose between ring chasing _or_ getting paid, and he may find something like $10 million a year for a playoff team a happy medium.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487052760693485568

#Dying


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> He's responsible for it by virtue of being the best player in the world and the most sought after free agent. If you want to hate on him for that it's on you, not him.


I'm not hating on him. But plenty of people will. You don't think it's a bit of a dick move string along multiple teams and cost them other potential moves? My point is just that I don't think he's innocent. It's his right, and it's fair for him to choose between teams. But it's also fair for whichever team he scorns to be angry with him. 

Though I will say if he goes to Cavaliers the Heat fans don't have much to be angry with.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*

It's gonna be fun rooting against him. I want him to fail and for fingers to start pointing.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> It's gonna be fun rooting against him. I want him to fail and for fingers to start pointing.


He hasn't left yet. People seem to be spiking the ball at the five yard line on this one.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Yeah. I like it here, this forum has the best combo of good structure and quality posters. Definitely better than trying to discuss basketball on social media that's for sure.



You're welcome.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> I do mean Isaiah. Gasol is looking like he's going to have to choose between ring chasing _or_ getting paid, and he may find something like $10 million a year for a playoff team a happy medium.


I've read that the Suns will be contacting Gasol, Deng and Monroe unless Lebron shocks the world and chooses Phoenix, which clearly isn't happening.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> It's gonna be fun rooting against him. I want him to fail and for fingers to start pointing.


YA! Screw the guy that brought your franchise 2 championships!

You sound like the stupid Suns fans that talked shit about Nash after he left. Fickle ass fans.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> I've read that the Suns will be contacting Gasol, Deng and Monroe unless Lebron shocks the world and chooses Phoenix, which clearly isn't happening.


I don't know that the Suns with Gasol are any more likely to get to the Finals than that theoretical Miami team. The point is that Miami would have a ton of cap space, an attractive city, and a respected front-office/coaching duo. Once they're free to pay full price, they should be at the top of list for all the second-tier guys. Small consolation when you're losing Lebron, but still.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> YA! Screw the guy that brought your franchise 2 championships!
> 
> You sound like the stupid Suns fans that talked shit about Nash after he left. Fickle ass fans.


Huh? When did I say screw him? I said I'm going to be rooting against him as in rooting for my team, not his team. I'm a Heat fan, a conference rival of the Cleveland Cavs.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> He hasn't left yet. People seem to be spiking the ball at the five yard line on this one.


I'm a pessimist. I enjoy being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> I'm not hating on him. But plenty of people will. You don't think it's a bit of a dick move string along multiple teams and cost them other potential moves? My point is just that I don't think he's innocent. It's his right, and it's fair for him to choose between teams. But it's also fair for whichever team he scorns to be angry with him.
> 
> Though I will say if he goes to Cavaliers the Heat fans don't have much to be angry with.


If he's known what he's going to do for months and is leading teams on for no reason other than to **** with them, sure, I'd agree. But I highly doubt that's what is happening here. I just think it's a guy who is genuinely going through the process like he should, thoroughly evaluating all of his options and making the best, most informed decision he can. Just because he holds all of the cards in his hand doesn't make him a dick for taking his time.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> If he's known what he's going to do for months and is leading teams on for no reason other than to **** with them, sure, I'd agree. But I highly doubt that's what is happening here. I just think it's a guy who is genuinely going through the process like he should, thoroughly evaluating all of his options and making the best, most informed decision he can. Just because he holds all of the cards in his hand doesn't make him a dick for taking his time.


Do you guys honestly think hes slowly just mulling shit over and finding out teams offers one a day?

Whatever he chooses, he already chose man. Hes not going back and forth daily on what to do. Its pure bullshit. The media flames it, and we all eat it up.

Like Broussard just reported Bosh is for sure going to the Rockets now if Lebron leaves? How? Pretty sure Chris Bosh is at home right now. What did he do? Call his agent and tell him to call Broussard and let him know? Hey, maybe Chris Boshs cleaning lady is the leak. 

**** no man. The story on Bosh is the same now as it was 24 hours ago. He got an offer from Houston, and not one ****ing media idiot has talked to him about it. Broussard didn't even get the ****ing terms to it right yesterday.

This is just pathetic men in their 40's and 50's making shit up, running to twitter and trying to look important. 

I'll say again, if Lebron stays or if he goes, he already knew. Chances are he knew when his team got shit pumped by the Spurs and Pat Rileys solution is bringing in Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts. Pretty sure that is when Lebron decided to bolt.


----------



## Kreutz35

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Let's say he did already know where he's going, but Reilly asked for one last meeting to talk it over with him. Lebron, respecting the man that built a team around him that went to 4 straight championships, granted him that. Now that it's done, he wants to lay out his plan with his family one last time before making his announcement. It all sounds perfectly proper to me. Assuming that us what's going on, I commend the man on how he's handling this.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Kreutz35 said:


> Let's say he did already know where he's going, but Reilly asked for one last meeting to talk it over with him. Lebron, respecting the man that built a team around him that went to 4 straight championships, granted him that. Now that it's done, he wants to lay out his plan with his family one last time before making his announcement. It all sounds perfectly proper to me. Assuming that us what's going on, I commend the man on how he's handling this.


I have no issue with how hes handling it, yet I also fail to see any reality where the guy deserves high fives over it. 

Hes not rushing out to reporters talking about what he may or may not do endlessly like he did last time, hes just keeping shit to himself, which is fine.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Do you guys honestly think hes slowly just mulling shit over and finding out teams offers one a day?
> 
> Whatever he chooses, he already chose man. Hes not going back and forth daily on what to do. Its pure bullshit. The media flames it, and we all eat it up.
> 
> Like Broussard just reported Bosh is for sure going to the Rockets now if Lebron leaves? How? Pretty sure Chris Bosh is at home right now. What did he do? Call his agent and tell him to call Broussard and let him know? Hey, maybe Chris Boshs cleaning lady is the leak.
> 
> **** no man. The story on Bosh is the same now as it was 24 hours ago. He got an offer from Houston, and not one ****ing media idiot has talked to him about it. Broussard didn't even get the ****ing terms to it right yesterday.
> 
> This is just pathetic men in their 40's and 50's making shit up, running to twitter and trying to look important.
> 
> I'll say again, if Lebron stays or if he goes, he already knew. Chances are he knew when his team got shit pumped by the Spurs and Pat Rileys solution is bringing in Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts. Pretty sure that is when Lebron decided to bolt.


I agree with this but I think LeBron could have been holding out to see if Cleveland could get a top notch big man like Love and keep his buddy Andy.

Plus he is married and line someone said, I am sure his wife would not mind getting out of that mine field of divorce bait currently residing in a Miami.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> I agree with this but I think LeBron could have been holding out to see if Cleveland could get a top notch big man like Love and keep his buddy Andy.
> 
> Plus he is married and line someone said, I am sure his wife would not mind getting out of that mine field of divorce bait currently residing in a Miami.


I don't really get the second part. He's on the road for big stretches of every year. Not to mention the fact he could just fly some strange in to any town if he wanted. Jalen Rose says a ton of guys do that.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Do you guys honestly think hes slowly just mulling shit over and finding out teams offers one a day?
> 
> Whatever he chooses, he already chose man. Hes not going back and forth daily on what to do. Its pure bullshit. The media flames it, and we all eat it up.
> 
> Like Broussard just reported Bosh is for sure going to the Rockets now if Lebron leaves? How? Pretty sure Chris Bosh is at home right now. What did he do? Call his agent and tell him to call Broussard and let him know? Hey, maybe Chris Boshs cleaning lady is the leak.
> 
> **** no man. The story on Bosh is the same now as it was 24 hours ago. He got an offer from Houston, and not one ****ing media idiot has talked to him about it. Broussard didn't even get the ****ing terms to it right yesterday.
> 
> This is just pathetic men in their 40's and 50's making shit up, running to twitter and trying to look important.
> 
> I'll say again, if Lebron stays or if he goes, he already knew. Chances are he knew when his team got shit pumped by the Spurs and Pat Rileys solution is bringing in Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts. Pretty sure that is when Lebron decided to bolt.


I'm not talking about Chris Broussard, TMZ type bullshit or whatever. I'm not saying he's changing his mind every other day or necessarily even torn about the decision. I'm just saying he's taking a few days to gather all of the information from the teams he's interested in before making a decision. Even if he's pretty sure he wants to go back to Cleveland, why jump into an agreement and make a deal before even knowing what Cleveland plans to do with their roster? I mean, Kyrie Irving is basically the only player on the team who's even a guarantee to still be there come October.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I don't really get the second part. He's on the road for big stretches of every year. Not to mention the fact he could just fly some strange in to any town if he wanted. Jalen Rose says a ton of guys do that.


They probably even use those frequent flyer miles earned from importing ladies to fly their families out on vacations


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487079779003555840
I like his thinking, it would be the greatest heel turn ever.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487079779003555840
> I like his thinking, it would be the greatest heel turn ever.


So what happens to the Bosh max contract if he doesn't sign in 3 days?


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> So what happens to the Bosh max contract if he doesn't sign in 3 days?


I don't understand the rules completely but I think Bosh needs to sign within 3 days in order for them to retain Parsons as well. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> So what happens to the Bosh max contract if he doesn't sign in 3 days?


Nm


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I don't understand the rules completely but I think Bosh needs to sign within 3 days in order for them to retain Parsons as well. I'm probably wrong though.


Why handy he just signed the max contract? He's 30 and that good money and a good solid team. He shouldn't wait for Bron at this point


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Because Bosh <3s LeBron and wants to ride him to championships.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Sheridan is sticking to his source 100% and claims it will eventually go up on LeBrons website...


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Sheridan is sticking to his source 100% and claims it will eventually go up on LeBrons website...


I think Bron should wait and think it over, lol. Bosh might blow a great chance at playing with…..



Beverly
Harden
Parson
Bosh
Howard


Thats a damn good starting 5


----------



## roux

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487079779003555840
> I like his thinking, it would be the greatest heel turn ever.


Man, **** Jim Rome


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*

The only sad thing is that Dan Gilbert doesn't deserve this recognition from James at all. It's ironic that Kenneth (the little weasel who changed his named to JerryWest for those who don't know his post history he's a big joke around here) is so giddy about this deal because Gilbert was the one crying to the league and the media about how the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers was a "travesty" and he cried enough to get it blocked. He's also one of the ones who pushed for this shitty CBA that taxes teams so shit owners like him can get paid. He also gets his money in slimy ways and wrote that horrible runaway slave letter when LeBron first left.  Guy doesn't deserve a good team, but whatever.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> The only sad thing is that Dan Gilbert doesn't deserve this recognition from James at all. It's ironic that Kenneth (the little weasel who changed his named to JerryWest for those who don't know his post history he's a big joke around here) is so giddy about this deal because Gilbert was the one crying to the league and the media about how the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers was a "travesty" and he cried enough to get it blocked. He's also one of the ones who pushed for this shitty CBA that taxes teams so shit owners like him can get paid. He also gets his money in slimy ways and wrote that horrible runaway slave letter when LeBron first left. Guy doesn't deserve a good team, but whatever.


I really, reeeeeaaaaaly hate it when people keep trying to equate slavery to men who will make over 100 million dollars and retire in their mid 30's. 

Like, I probably can't even describe how much it bothers me.


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I really, reeeeeaaaaaly hate it when people keep trying to equate slavery to men who will make over 100 million dollars and retire in their mid 30's.
> 
> Like, I probably can't even describe how much it bothers me.


I can respect that. I mean it in the sense that he acted like his slave ran away with his overreaction. He literally acted like LeBron was his property and not his employee.

But yeah, I find it really funny though that a Lakers fan (supposedly because Kenneth's comments about Fisher are still pretty laughable) would be so excited about this considering Gilbert made it his personal crusade to block the Chris Paul trade.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Dan Gilbert is definitely a joke. In fact, taking LeBron back so willingly after the tantrum he threw is just pathetic. I want to see LeBron in a new environment with some promising youth, but I definitely wouldn't mind him sticking it to Dan Gilbert.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Poor little heat fans are going to change their screen names to ShabazzDiesel or ShabazzWade.

McRobtoShabazz? :kanye:


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> If he's known what he's going to do for months and is leading teams on for no reason other than to **** with them, sure, I'd agree. But I highly doubt that's what is happening here. I just think it's a guy who is genuinely going through the process like he should, thoroughly evaluating all of his options and making the best, most informed decision he can. Just because he holds all of the cards in his hand doesn't make him a dick for taking his time.


Taking weeks? Making teams jump through hoops and multiple rounds. And all this crap. Come on he's clearly milking this and it's not just a matter of taking his time. It would of been very easy to be like, I'm interested in these 2 teams, and these other 2 teams have intriguing situations so I'll listen. 2 days of meetings, then give it a day or two and narrow it down then final pitch and boom. Less than a week.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Kreutz35 said:


> Let's say he did already know where he's going, but Reilly asked for one last meeting to talk it over with him. Lebron, respecting the man that built a team around him that went to 4 straight championships, granted him that. Now that it's done, he wants to lay out his plan with his family one last time before making his announcement. It all sounds perfectly proper to me. Assuming that us what's going on, I commend the man on how he's handling this.


It's not the final meeting with Riley it's the excessive time it took to get to the final meeting and goodbye.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> I can respect that. I mean it in the sense that he acted like his slave ran away with his overreaction. He literally acted like LeBron was his property and not his employee.
> 
> But yeah, I find it really funny though that a Lakers fan (supposedly because Kenneth's comments about Fisher are still pretty laughable) would be so excited about this considering Gilbert made it his personal crusade to block the Chris Paul trade.


Napier has a lot in common with Derek Fisher.

Congrats, you got a team lead by Napier and McRoberts now :2ti:


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Can't decide if i want to see Wade stay to be a part of the Heat new big 3 of Napier and McRob or see Wade ditch the Heat for the Bulls :2ti:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Napier has a lot in common with Derek Fisher.
> 
> Congrats, you got a team lead by Napier and McRoberts now :2ti:


How does Napier compare to Javaris Crittenton?


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Poor little heat fans are going to change their screen names to ShabazzDiesel or ShabazzWade.
> 
> McRobtoShabazz? :kanye:


Haha.

There will also be a great amount of them claiming to be LeBron fans rather than Heat fans, approximately four years after claiming they were "Heat since '88".


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> How does Napier compare to Javaris Crittenton?


Napier isn't nearly the shooter...


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



l0st1 said:


> Taking weeks? Making teams jump through hoops and multiple rounds. And all this crap. Come on he's clearly milking this and it's not just a matter of taking his time. It would of been very easy to be like, I'm interested in these 2 teams, and these other 2 teams have intriguing situations so I'll listen. 2 days of meetings, then give it a day or two and narrow it down then final pitch and boom. Less than a week.


You do understand that free agency only opened last week and dude was on vacation while his agent did his job. 

Before the regular season:

1. Nobody could have expected Cleveland to get the #1 pick
2. Nobody could have expected Wade to show so much visible decline
3. Nobody could have expected both Wade and Bosh to no show in the finals
4. Nobody could have expected the Spurs to completely dismantle the Heat

I mean come on, the entire picture regarding Miami's long term viability has changed drastically in the last 3 weeks. I know it is cramping your style but I would expect that LeBron probably thought they would be celebrating their 3rd title in a row right now.

So to think he can make a decision when so many factors (Bosh/Wade, other teams capspace, other potential deals, other free agent decision, Miami's ability to get help) are still unknown is being a little petty.


----------



## Ron

*Re: LeBron opts out*



> Dear Cleveland, All Of Northeast Ohio and Cleveland Cavaliers Supporters Wherever You May Be Tonight;
> 
> As you now know, our former hero, who grew up in the very region that he deserted this evening, is no longer a Cleveland Cavalier.
> 
> This was announced with a several day, narcissistic, self-promotional build-up culminating with a national TV special of his "decision" unlike anything ever "witnessed" in the history of sports and probably the history of entertainment.
> 
> Clearly, this is bitterly disappointing to all of us.
> 
> The good news is that the ownership team and the rest of the hard-working, loyal, and driven staff over here at your hometown Cavaliers have not betrayed you nor NEVER will betray you.
> 
> There is so much more to tell you about the events of the recent past and our more than exciting future. Over the next several days and weeks, we will be communicating much of that to you.
> 
> You simply don't deserve this kind of cowardly betrayal.
> 
> You have given so much and deserve so much more.
> 
> In the meantime, I want to make one statement to you tonight:
> 
> "I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING' WINS ONE"
> 
> You can take it to the bank.
> 
> If you thought we were motivated before tonight to bring the hardware to Cleveland, I can tell you that this shameful display of selfishness and betrayal by one of our very own has shifted our "motivation" to previously unknown and previously never experienced levels.
> 
> Some people think they should go to heaven but NOT have to die to get there.
> 
> Sorry, but that's simply not how it works.
> 
> This shocking act of disloyalty from our home grown "chosen one" sends the exact opposite lesson of what we would want our children to learn. And "who" we would want them to grow-up to become.
> 
> But the good news is that this heartless and callous action can only serve as the antidote to the so-called "curse" on Cleveland, Ohio.
> 
> The self-declared former "King" will be taking the "curse" with him down south. And until he does "right" by Cleveland and Ohio, James (and the town where he plays) will unfortunately own this dreaded spell and bad karma.
> 
> Just watch.
> 
> Sleep well, Cleveland.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new and much brighter day....
> 
> I PROMISE you that our energy, focus, capital, knowledge and experience will be directed at one thing and one thing only:
> 
> DELIVERING YOU the championship you have long deserved and is long overdue....
> 
> Dan Gilbert
> Majority Owner
> Cleveland Cavaliers


They can remove it from the website, but it will live forever on the Internet...Dan Gilbert, *MORON* of all time.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Surely if LeBron is going back to the Cavs it will be on condition of a public apology from Dan Gilbert.


----------



## Ron

*Re: LeBron opts out*



edabomb said:


> Surely if LeBron is going back to the Cavs it will be on condition of a public apology from Dan Gilbert.


The *MORON* should be made to get on his knees and grovel at LeBron's size 16s.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Adam said:


> It's ironic that Kenneth (the little weasel who changed his named to JerryWest for those who don't know his post history he's a big joke around here) is so giddy about this deal because Gilbert was the one crying to the league and the media about how the Chris Paul trade to the Lakers was a "travesty" and he cried enough to get it blocked.


To be fair, Gilbert was a part-owner of the now-Pelicans at the time and his main complaint was that it was a bad trade, with no draft picks or salary relief coming New Orelans' way. Capping themselves out through the next couple seasons to chase an eight seed wouldn't have done much for the re-sale value of the team.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*

People in Cleveland are going to hunt Chris Sheridan down if he's wrong... he's on the radio there now and tweeting pretty consistently:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487221847835295744


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> People in Cleveland are going to hunt Chris Sheridan down if he's wrong...


You know, we joke about a lot of things on here, but they _really might_. For his own sake I hope he's doing these radio interviews via phone.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Bogg said:


> To be fair, Gilbert was a part-owner of the now-Pelicans at the time and his main complaint was that it was a bad trade, with no draft picks or salary relief coming New Orelans' way. Capping themselves out through the next couple seasons to chase an eight seed wouldn't have done much for the re-sale value of the team.


Thats not fair. His whining was due to the Lakers being dominant and his Cavs being the washington generals. Plus the trade wasn't much worse than the Clippers deal.


----------



## roux

*Re: LeBron opts out*

As much as I don't want lebron back in the division i am getting a small amount of joy out of watching Miami implode.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Poor little heat fans are going to change their screen names to ShabazzDiesel or ShabazzWade.
> 
> McRobtoShabazz? :kanye:


So you're what? The character foil to Doctor Pyrex?

I don't think I like you.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Thats not fair. His whining was due to the Lakers being dominant and his Cavs being the washington generals. Plus the trade wasn't much worse than the Clippers deal.


We can rehash this as many times as you'd like, but it was a terrible deal.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Sources: LeBron traveling directly to Brazil from Vegas for Argentina vs. Germany. Manu Ginobili is from Argentina. Dirk Nowitzki is from Germany. LeBron is trying to create new Big a Three with Manu and Dirk in Miami. Bosh going to Houston. Wade going to the hospital with knee pain.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dornado said:


> People in Cleveland are going to hunt Chris Sheridan down if he's wrong... he's on the radio there now and tweeting pretty consistently:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487221847835295744


I would actually prefer Lebron to wait, so that Houston would have to choose b/w Bosh and Parsons. If Lebron decides too soon, Houston has a chance at both.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Deadspin's summary of the Lebron internet rumor mill:

All the Internet Clues that Point to Lebron Going to Cleveland


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> I would actually prefer Lebron to wait, so that Houston would have to choose b/w Bosh and Parsons. If Lebron decides too soon, Houston has a chance at both.


Adding Bosh to that group of losers doesn't make them a contender in my books. If they want to spend all that money on Bosh and just cross their fingers he'll return to old form, more power to them.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487222720866680834


----------



## mohuss

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487222720866680834


nice!


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

On the flip side, LeBron said he's not taking any more meetings. He never met with Cleveland, so why would he sign with a team when he never met their new coach, new GM, or potentially patched things up with Gilbert?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Thats not fair. His whining was due to the Lakers being dominant and his Cavs being the washington generals. Plus the trade wasn't much worse than the Clippers deal.


.....except he specifically lines out in his letter that New Orleans was set to get no future draft picks to rebuild and was actually taking on bad contracts instead of getting rid of them. As much as people try to make it out to be "The NBA wouldn't let the Lakers trade for Chris Paul because other owners thought it was unfair for them to continue being good", that wasn't what happened. It was just a bad trade that the now-Pelicans owners vetoed.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> On the flip side, LeBron said he's not taking any more meetings. He never met with Cleveland, so why would he sign with a team when he never met their new coach, new GM, or potentially patched things up with Gilbert?


Never meeting directly in some publicized meeting doesn't mean he doesn't know the Cavs exact plan for him if he goes there though.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Supposedly his agent has been meeting w/ everyone though.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Never meeting directly in some publicized meeting doesn't mean he doesn't know the Cavs exact plan for him if he goes there though.


True but I would think someone of his stature would meet with them himself before signing, especially giving the ugly goodbye they had in 2010.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



kbdullah said:


> Supposedly his agent has been meeting w/ everyone though.


Exactly. Which to me means its not like Lebron needs a face to face where they have a countdown clock on ESPN days in advance. 

To me the only way Lebron comes out of this looking like a dick is if he goes back to Miami and says "It was always Miami. I was never going to leave." or "I always knew I'd be coming back to Cleveland."

If he acts like he already knew, then this waiting period where other teams and FA's are caught in limbo, let alone the fact Cleveland fans are probably partying like its 2003 and Miami fans are ready to jump off a bridge is all just because he drew everything out to feed his own ego. If that's the case, the guys going to deserve the criticism he'll get.

If he chooses, says its a tough choice (even if its a lie), then anyone who's on his back for it are idiots.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> True but I would think someone of his stature would meet with them himself before signing, especially giving the ugly goodbye they had in 2010.


Could be right. There's a part of me that thinks all this buildup, and the secret color pallet on the website and everything else is just an elaborate rouse by Lebron to pump his own tires up. Then there's the big reveal of "I'd never leave Miami, ya'll are crazy!"

Which leads back to me saying if you knew all along, why string everyone along? For egos sake of course.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron should sign 1 year contracts every year until he retires. Then we should create a LeBron Free Agency thread and sticky that shit. Or maybe even a LeBron Free Agency forum that gets activated June 1st or so when rumors start picking up, then deactivated when the season starts. Like the playoff forum. 

"LeBron related tweets" could be one of the stickied threads.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Josh Mcroberts is like a hybrid of Luke Walton and Brian Cook

Napier is a bigger Derek Fisher

Look at that summer league stat line for Napier, 31.58 fg% He's got that Derek Fisher shooting touch against summer league players

Wade is a younger Kobe

So what if Lebron leaves for Cleveland? or if Bosh goes to the Rockets?

It's all good

:werdum:


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Starting to think shit picks up when Melo signs his super max with the Knicks (most people think it'll be today or tomorrow latest) 

After Melo re-ups, if Bosh goes to Houston that all but guarantees Bron to Cle since the biggest conspiracy these days (Riley, Melo, Bron master plan to get Bosh to Houston so Melo replaces) wouldn't work. 

Bron wouldn't go back to Miami if Bosh leaves and Melo isn't filling in that space.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Josh Mcroberts is like a hybrid of Luke Walton and Brian Cook
> 
> Napier is a bigger Derek Fisher
> 
> Look at that summer league stat line for Napier, 31.58 fg% He's got that Derek Fisher shooting touch against summer league players
> 
> Wade is a younger Kobe
> 
> So what if Lebron leaves for Cleveland? or if Bosh goes to the Rockets?
> 
> It's all good
> 
> :werdum:


You post 1 more stupid ****ing face post and I'm spending the good part of 1 hour trying to get you suspended.


*While I agree with the sentiment, this is absolutely unnecessary. It doesn't help matters. 

-Basel*


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> Starting to think shit picks up when Melo signs his super max with the Knicks (most people think it'll be today or tomorrow latest)
> 
> After Melo re-ups, if Bosh goes to Houston that all but guarantees Bron to Cle since the biggest conspiracy these days (Riley, Melo, Bron master plan to get Bosh to Houston so Melo replaces) wouldn't work.
> 
> *Bron wouldn't go back to Miami if Bosh leaves* and Melo isn't filling in that space.


Agreed. These conspiracy stories are ridiculous. Lebron is secretly trying to get Bosh to leave so Melo can come in? Why wouldn't the team just say "Hey Chris, you're out, sorry." instead of some ridiculous mastermind plan that makes everyone look way worse in the end?

The media would never let Lebron or the fans forget if that happened. And Lebron knows that. 

Not to mention real life isn't an episode of Melrose Place.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Well I say enjoy all this LeBron/FA drama while you can. Next year's FA class is headlined by Kevin Love, Marc Gasol, and Paul Milsap. It will be very quiet compared to this year's shit storm.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



TheAnswer said:


> Starting to think shit picks up when Melo signs his super max with the Knicks (most people think it'll be today or tomorrow latest)
> 
> After Melo re-ups, if Bosh goes to Houston that all but guarantees Bron to Cle since the biggest conspiracy these days (Riley, Melo, Bron master plan to get Bosh to Houston so Melo replaces) wouldn't work.
> 
> Bron wouldn't go back to Miami if Bosh leaves and Melo isn't filling in that space.


I think Bosh is waiting on Lebron though. Why, I don't know, but I think he is. So Bosh to Houston in limbo until Lebron decides.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Well I say enjoy all this LeBron/FA drama while you can. Next year's FA class is headlined by Kevin Love, Marc Gasol, and Paul Milsap. It will be very quiet compared to this year's shit storm.


Especially if Love gets traded and signs an extension w/ his new team.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Well I say enjoy all this LeBron/FA drama while you can. Next year's FA class is headlined by Kevin Love, Marc Gasol, and Paul Milsap. It will be very quiet compared to this year's shit storm.


And I assume Love will be re-upped during the season. 

Rondo is in there as well I guess but that's pretty much it. Even the RFA's next year look weak.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> And I assume Love will be re-upped during the season.
> 
> Rondo is in there as well I guess but that's pretty much it. Even the RFA's next year look weak.


Yeah Klay Thompson and Kawhi Leonard headline the RFAs and you know they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Well LeBron opting out might not mean anything.

After all, the Heat got the best point guard in the draft

Shabazz Napier against summer league competition
31 fg%
5.3 turnovers in 28 mpg
.69 assists per turnover

The Heat know that Napier means that LeBron will now stay with the Heat


:yep:


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Well LeBron opting out might not mean anything.
> 
> After all, the Heat got the best point guard in the draft
> 
> Shabazz Napier against summer league competition
> 31 fg%
> 5.3 turnovers in 28 mpg
> .69 assists per turnover
> 
> The Heat know that Napier means that LeBron will now stay with the Heat
> 
> 
> :yep:


How pathetic is your life that making 18 posts about Shabazz Napier is how you're spending your morning? Like honestly, how ****ing sad is that?

How sad is it that you obviously spent the last 3 years crying during the whole NBA season because they Heat were better than your team, all because of the man you are obsessed with?

I mean, if that was my life, I'd just want to end it all. I come here to post about basketball with like minded people. If my life was to come on here and consistently shit talk a team or player, and that was the _only_ thing I did? **** me man. I'll say again, that's just sad. 

I can just imagine people like you, watching basketball games and getting genuinely angry when a player you don't like is playing well. Throwing your remote at your 20 inch 1990's tube tv when Lebron shows up on highlights on ESPN.

:dwight:


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

https://vine.co/v/MUQOWnELOYO

:dwight:


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Listening to Stephen A Smith on Mike & Mike this morning he says LeBron is going back to Cleveland. He said things began to frustrate him in the past year like Wade would practice and be ready to go, then at the last minute they would shut him down and he'd sit out, which would frustrate LeBron. In other words, he's tired of carrying his broken down ass, and I don't blame him.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Scoop Jackson is an idiot. Dude says he would lose respect for LeBron & his wife if they went back and played for Gilbert because of how he treated LeBron. He thinks the only way Gilbert can rectify the situation is to sell the team and if LeBron wants to right Cleveland, he should buy the team when he retires and win a championship as owner instead of doing it as a player. GTFO, where do they find these guys?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

It's all about defense, and shut down Spurs bench. Stats are meaningless.

Napier to shut down Patty Mills,
Granger to shut down Ginobili
McRoberts to shut down Splitter.

LeBron disagree.:nono::nono:


----------



## c_dog

*Re: LeBron opts out*

at this point i would be surprised if the big 3 stayed together. lebron likely going to cleveland. bosh to houston. wade will likely stay with the heat. big 3 is no more.

danny granger and mcBob were terrible signings. that pretty much ushered lebron out the door.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



MemphisX said:


> You do understand that free agency only opened last week and dude was on vacation while his agent did his job.
> 
> Before the regular season:
> 
> 1. Nobody could have expected Cleveland to get the #1 pick
> 2. Nobody could have expected Wade to show so much visible decline
> 3. Nobody could have expected both Wade and Bosh to no show in the finals
> 4. Nobody could have expected the Spurs to completely dismantle the Heat
> 
> I mean come on, the entire picture regarding Miami's long term viability has changed drastically in the last 3 weeks. I know it is cramping your style but I would expect that LeBron probably thought they would be celebrating their 3rd title in a row right now.
> 
> So to think he can make a decision when so many factors (Bosh/Wade, other teams capspace, other potential deals, other free agent decision, Miami's ability to get help) are still unknown is being a little petty.



Petty? He's the reason why everything his held up. Nobody can/will do anything until he makes his decision. So he doesn't get the luxury of seeing what teams do because they can't do anything. Miami doesn't know how much cap space they will have because Wade/Bosh won't sign without a commitment from Lebron, Lebron won't commit without roster improvements, roster improvements can't be made without knowing available money. 

Melo won't sign without knowing what Bosh is doing(presumably), Bosh won't sign without knowing what Lebron is doing.

Minny won't trade Love until they see where all the big free agents land so the teams that struck out will improve offers.

Multiple other free agents aren't signing because teams won't commit to them because they think they have a shot at Lebron/Melo/Bosh.

So again, ya Lebron has the right to take the time he wants to make his decision but he doesn't get to act innocent like he isn't messing with multiple players/teams/fans.

There may or may not be backlash from whichever team/fan base he says no to, but if there is then it will be deserved due to the amount of time he is taking.

My team hasn't been all that affected by it as the only guys we are/should be going after are the big names(Lebron, Bosh, Melo, Love) or the RFA(Bledsoe, Monroe) which were long shots or are still in play. It's not cramping my style at all. I think it's dumb it's taking him this long and to me it looks like he's milking it. But I really don't care because I'm not affected by it. My team gave it a shot and missed. No big deal.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

There are indications that any contract LeBron signs will either be 1 or 2 contract or it will be a max deal with a early player options to opt out. 

This could become a semi-annual thing


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> We can rehash this as many times as you'd like, but it was a terrible deal.


So was the clippers deal is the point


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Josh Mcroberts is like a hybrid of Luke Walton and Brian Cook
> 
> Napier is a bigger Derek Fisher
> 
> Look at that summer league stat line for Napier, 31.58 fg% He's got that Derek Fisher shooting touch against summer league players
> 
> Wade is a younger Kobe
> 
> So what if Lebron leaves for Cleveland? or if Bosh goes to the Rockets?
> 
> It's all good
> 
> :werdum:


Whose javaris crittenton? Matter of fact shouldn't the heat sign "Java" as you called him? He's still young and you wanted him starting on the lakers as a rookie.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Whose javaris crittenton?


Technically speaking, I believe he's the property of the state of Georgia.


----------



## HB

*Re: LeBron opts out*

So let me get this straight, pompous media folks like Scoop Jackson are pissed that they'll have to cover Bron religiously in Cleveland. That's hilarious.

Espn has pretty much dedicated their network to the man, and their employees are furious that they have to trudge back to the city they bashed so much.

Windhorst looks so sad right now. I am loving this whole thing. I still don't think Bron will go back, but just making Riley and co. fret truly warms my heart.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487312397313773568


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Cleveland is that guy who had a chance with a lady way out of their league and is just begging to get back together.

And i like how the spin is if James doesnt pick cleveland, he is the bad guy again. Like he has a responsibility to pick them after they ran the guy through the mud 4 years ago lmao.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Wasn't Riley the one that scheduled the face to face so late in the moratorium period? I just assumed he was trying string James along long enough that teams cannibalized cap space on secondary players (see the present Houston/Dallas fracas).


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487312397313773568


Well, that's weird. If anyone would have been in a rush to make sure it didn't drag out, it would have been the C's with their expiring exception.


----------



## letsgoceltics

*Re: LeBron opts out*

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...gn-With-Cavs-Make-Announcement-On-His-Website


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> Technically speaking, I believe he's the property of the state of Georgia.


Bang bang...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Supposedly there is security parked outside Lebron's home and they've been informed the announcement is coming today.

....and www.lebronjames.com is down.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

His site is probably being hammered by people who can't stand the suspense


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Marcus13 said:


> Supposedly there is security parked outside Lebron's home and they've been informed the announcement is coming today.
> 
> ....and www.lebronjames.com is down.


Heat need the Plan B right away!

We have over 6 billion people in the world. The only one in the world that Heat should not amnesty is Mike Miller because Big Three reduce their salaries for Miller and Miller is LeBron's friend.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> His site is probably being hammered by people who can't stand the suspense


That's what I assume too - also possible it is under-going am update to a Cleveland theme tho


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Supposedly an announcement is coming in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## roux

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> Supposedly an announcement is coming in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Marcus13 said:


> That's what I assume too - also possible it is under-going am update to a Cleveland theme tho


He already had a bunch of Akron namedrops on the front page. "Just a kid from Akron" and another pic of him in an Akron hat. He also had a pic of him in a Miami jersey w/ a trophy. I got the sense it was deliberately done to let ppl know it was down to two teams.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487331930535653376


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think the vast majority of these NBA "reporters" should be fired. The Amico's, Amik's, and Sheridan's of the NBA should just be blacklisted.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> Supposedly an announcement is coming in less than 20 minutes.


5th hand rumor!

:vuvuzela:


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Le Batard hit the nail on the head when he said this situation has almost killed basketball journalists.


----------



## roux

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> 5th hand rumor!


Jesus @Basel..Where are your sources?


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> I think the vast majority of these NBA "reporters" should be fired. The Amico's, Amik's, and Sheridan's of the NBA should just be blacklisted.


I remember back in 2010, Sheridan was working for ESPN. This was during the LeBron James decision summer. He was writing a bunch of stuff to try to hurt the image of teams with cap space, mis-reporting numbers, etc. because he was shilling for New York. Woj called him out for it saying that he was doing it to try to get a job in the Knicks front office. Sheridan has no credibility, but people always forget.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

LeBron has empty web pages on his web page with the cavs colors recently, but I'm going to let the heat fans have one last chance to think he's coming back.



:stern:


----------



## Adam

*Re: LeBron opts out*

^This guy is so weird. Nobody on this site aside from you will care where some millionaire decides to play basketball. We will care, but not to the point that it defines our identity like it does you.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I can almost guarantee you that Sheridan (who has fallen very far since his ESPN days) basically said to himself:

"I'll just say I have an inside source that LeBron is going to Cleveland. He has a pretty good chance of going there. Probably better than 50%. If he goes to Cleveland I get credibility and people think I have the inside scoop. If I'm wrong I just say he changed his mind at the last minute. MY credibility is already gone anyways." 

I don't buy any ****ing thing that's coming out of twitter right now. These guys are worse than Buzzfeed articles.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Cavs are obviously in a rush to clear cap space so they can sign Lance, nothing to worry about guys :stern:


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Yeah basel and this dope with the gif's both have the same credibility as Sheridan does now.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Diable said:


> Yeah basel and this dope with the gif's both have the same credibility as Sheridan does now.



Please don't group me in with Kenneth.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Three twitter profiles have something in common.










Two play for the Cavs and the third? :stern:


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't understand why a bunch of grown men would need to give themselves a moniker. La Familia? Don't even know why Thompson has it when they are actively planning on shipping him out for KLove.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

They've all had it on their Twitter for over a year. It's a bullshit story.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Hibachi! said:


> They've all had it on their Twitter for over a year. It's a bullshit story.



As is every story of late.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Hoping to god this ends before Lebron goes to Brazil. If I have to wait until Sunday...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

La Familia is free mason terminology, as most of the league is


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Plain and Simple!

LeBron is going to Cavs.

LeBron would have announced last night if he stayed with Heat.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487344751348576257


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Might as well keep the circus going: D. Wade showed up in Vegas at LeBron's Skills Camp with LeBron in tow.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

With all this talk about people lining up at his house in Akron and Police/Security being there, it's probably to prevent his house from being burnt down after he announces he's staying in Miami.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> With all this talk about people lining up at his house in Akron and Police/Security being there, it's probably to prevent his house from being burnt down after he announces he's staying in Miami.



That's what my thoughts are as well. Makes no sense to have cops there if everyone is going to be happy. Cleveland isn't LA. They're not going to riot from happiness.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> That's what my thoughts are as well. Makes no sense to have cops there if everyone is going to be happy. Cleveland isn't LA. They're not going to riot from happiness.


Well you never know, that city has been depressed for a long time lol


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

You usually hold the riot in the places where they have appliance stores I think.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> With all this talk about people lining up at his house in Akron and Police/Security being there, it's probably to prevent his house from being burnt down after he announces he's staying in Miami.


yep, things looking more optimistic for Miami.

With that being said, why the **** are there lines of people there right now!? We dont even know that an announcement is coming today


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Well you never know, that city has been depressed for a long time lol



Touché.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> Plain and Simple!
> 
> LeBron is going to Cavs.
> 
> LeBron would have announced last night if he stayed with Heat.


I hate it when I completely agree with BS.


----------



## omer51

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I realy hope the Cavs won't trade for K Love after Lebron's signing. The guy is so ****ing overated.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: LeBron opts out*



omer51 said:


> I realy hope the Cavs won't trade for K Love after Lebron's signing. The guy is so ****ing overated.


I don't think they will... at least not if Wiggins has to be included in the deal. If it's Varejao, Thompson, Waiters, and three #1 's... then maybe.

Kyrie/Wiggins/Lebron/Love is a pretty nice core.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Marcus13 said:


> yep, things looking more optimistic for Miami.
> 
> With that being said, why the **** are there lines of people there right now!? We dont even know that an announcement is coming today


Do they have pitch forks? What about torches?


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: LeBron opts out*

There's really a live stream posted outside Lebron's house right now.

Unbelievable


----------



## omer51

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Maybe coach Blatt convince David Blue (youtube his name) to join the Cavs. He will be deadly next to Lebron.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I thought everything was pointing in Cleveland's direction but the fact that Wade is at his camp...

I quit. Hopefully he makes his decision while I'm at the gym. It's literally impossible to figure out which direction he's leaning in. Everything pointed towards Cleveland. Now everything today is pointing towards Miami. I just wanna know where my favorite player is going next year. That is all. I'm done trying to figure it out.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> That's what my thoughts are as well. Makes no sense to have cops there if everyone is going to be happy. Cleveland isn't LA. They're not going to riot from happiness.


Doesn't necessarily mean he's not leaving Miami though. I feel like this is more of a common sense kind of deal rather than circumstance thing.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean he's not leaving Miami though. I feel like this is more of a common sense kind of deal rather than circumstance thing.


Poor XxIrvinxX... Get ready to get your heart broken...


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Allegedly there will be an announcement at 8PM Pacific. But I'm calling bullshit. If it happens, then great. But I'm not counting on it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Poor XxIrvinxX... Get ready to get your heart broken...


Why? It's not like he's making his decision any god damn time soon.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Beats Music Official twitter account

https://twitter.com/beatsmusic/status/487352337367724032/photo/1










LeBron has a deal with Beats, is this a sign? This is what they claim LeBron is listening to right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I don't get it? I don't get you guys either. If someone announces it two days before Lebron cause they had an insider do they get a cash reward? Cash bonus? Why is anyones life better because they found out where Lebron is going prior to Lebron announcing it? Why is someone so impatient to the point they fish for lies, making up clues and analyzing irrelevant info?


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Jamel is bitchy...this means he's going to stay in Miami


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I thought everything was pointing in Cleveland's direction but the fact that Wade is at his camp...
> 
> I quit. Hopefully he makes his decision while I'm at the gym. It's literally impossible to figure out which direction he's leaning in. Everything pointed towards Cleveland. Now everything today is pointing towards Miami. I just wanna know where my favorite player is going next year. That is all. I'm done trying to figure it out.


I'm sorry I'm confused. This isn't because I want Lebron back in Cleveland or anything, but how does Wade being at Lebron's camp suddenly point to Lebron going back to Miami?


----------



## edabomb

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm sorry I'm confused. This isn't because I want Lebron back in Cleveland or anything, but how does Wade being at Lebron's camp suddenly point to Lebron going back to Miami?


Agree. Will's Dad hung out with him for a few days before leaving him on Fresh Prince. This is playing out exactly as it should leading up to that scene between Pat and Wade.

In other news his website is back up with images of him in his Heat uni. So that was another fringe theory that meant nothing.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm sorry I'm confused. *This isn't because I want Lebron back in Cleveland or anything,* but how does Wade being at Lebron's camp suddenly point to Lebron going back to Miami?


lol


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> lol


I was being serious. How can Wade being at Lebron's camp in anyway be a legitimate reason for someone to think Lebron's coming back to Miami? From a logical standpoint, I still feel like the signs point towards Cleveland here. Better roster, better future, Miami hasn't done what Lebron wanted, Miami clearly isn't in shape to win any titles with the roster they have now, Bosh and Wade aren't the players they were expected to be at this point. Can't we just go back at looking at it from this standpoint?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I was being serious. How can Wade being at Lebron's camp in anyway be a legitimate reason for someone to think Lebron's coming back to Miami? From a logical standpoint, I still feel like the signs point towards Cleveland here. Better roster, better future, Miami hasn't done what Lebron wanted, Miami clearly isn't in shape to win any titles with the roster they have now, Bosh and Wade aren't the players they were expected to be at this point. Can't we just go back at looking at it from this standpoint?


Lebron brushed his teeth this morning, I say that's a bigger sign he's staying in Miami.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> Lebron brushed his teeth this morning, I say that's a bigger sign he's staying in Miami.


No, my sources say he used Colgate instead of his usual Crest toothpaste. 

Colgate University is located in New York.

Read between the lines, this can only mean one thing.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Cleveland clearly have the better roster that's true. Considering we have Norris Cole and Shabazz Napier under contract, and that's it, it's not surprising.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: LeBron opts out*



RollWithEm said:


> I don't think they will... at least not if Wiggins has to be included in the deal. If it's Varejao, Thompson, Waiters, and three #1 's... then maybe.
> 
> *Kyrie/Wiggins/Lebron/Love is a pretty nice core.*


That would be insane.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: LeBron opts out*



hobojoe said:


> No, my sources say he used Colgate instead of his usual Crest toothpaste.
> 
> Colgate University is located in New York.
> 
> Read between the lines, this can only mean one thing.


However, it was Colgate _White_, which is clearly a sign that he's going to play in the Great White North and will announce that he's going to Toronto.


----------



## SomedayCameSuddenly

*Re: LeBron opts out*



E.H. Munro said:


> However, it was Colgate _White_, which is clearly a sign that he's going to play in the Great White North and will announce that he's going to Toronto.


Maybe Colgate white is referring to ethnicity and he has thus decided to play for the Utah Jazz or the T-Wolves .


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Jamel Irief said:


> I don't get it? I don't get you guys either. If someone announces it two days before Lebron cause they had an insider do they get a cash reward? Cash bonus? Why is anyones life better because they found out where Lebron is going prior to Lebron announcing it? Why is someone so impatient to the point they fish for lies, making up clues and analyzing irrelevant info?


It's just become annoying more than anything because it's holding up free agency. This FA class actually has quite a lot of stars and can shake up the landscape of the NBA next year. However, LeBron is holding all of that up and it makes things slow.

Come on man, it's summer aka the worst time in sports because no NFL and no NBA. This was at least making it a more interesting summer, now it's just ****ing annoying, even for LeBron fans.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Just gotta have fun with it now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487423122937614337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487336165876305920


----------



## l0st1

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> Just gotta have fun with it now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487423122937614337
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487336165876305920


Buwahahaha. I love the lunch line one. That's great.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

lol @ these losers that complain about people talking about LeBron in a thread about LeBron

they must be sad that LeBron is getting more attention than them 


:2ti:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> lol @ these losers that complain about people talking about LeBron in a thread about LeBron
> 
> they must be sad that LeBron is getting more attention than them
> 
> 
> :2ti:


It still doesn't match the attention you've given Derek Fisher over the past decade. 

:yep::2ti::diss::kanye::stern:


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Jemel is sad no one is going to his thread about whether or not they could beat up their teenage selves 

:wademad:


Sorry, no one cares about you. They only care about what LeBron is going to do this summer.

If you're jealous of LeBron, you going to have to take it up to him in Vegas


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> Jemel is sad no one is going to his thread about whether or not they could beat up their teenage selves
> 
> :wademad:
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one cares about you. They only care about what LeBron is going to do this summer.
> 
> If you're jealous of LeBron, you going to have to take it up to him in Vegas


Thanks for the attention, I knew I could count you. Also why aren't you giving Javaris Crittenton attention? Do you want me to send you a selfie? :darkomer:


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I'm back to talking about guy people actually care about now. Now why don't you go create your non-LeBron thread and see if anyone talks to you. I'm sure someone will out of pity. 

:hibbert:


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...lebron-james-twitter-heat-cavaliers/12424797/

*LeBron Mentions on twitter*
63% of fans talking about Lebron together with the Cavs 
26% are mentioning with the Heat


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: LeBron opts out*

A deeper look at "La Familia"

http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/07/lebron-james-kyrie-irving-tristan-thompson-la-familia-twitter



> So what does it mean? Well, we're honestly not sure. It seems as though it's just a coincidence and that they've all had "La Familia" in their Twitter bios for quite some time now (for the record, we checked and Irving has had it there since at least 2012, while Thompson has had it there since last year). But a whole bunch of people think it means that LeBron is definitely headed back to the Cavs:


So LeBron may have be close with Irving and Tristan since 2012.

Is the friendship with Irving and Tristan as good or better than his friendship with Wade? People are acting like Wade is LeBron's only friend, but he's not part of La Familia.

:ghug:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron opts out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487447789476261889


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JerryWest said:


> I'm back to talking about guy people actually care about now.


Would that be Javaris Crittenton?

:spider:


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron getting his revenge on on Dan Gilbert. Does xXIrvingXx not know about The Letter? What planet do you live on where a human (not only Lebron) is going to go back to a boss that slandered his name publicly? I mean remember this?










This wasn't about Lebron thinking about going back to Cleveland, this was a chance to get back at Dan Gilbert with the "see you love me now don't you?" but Lebron is letting his crew do all the talking, not him himself. He's making Dan gut his team for cap space that Lebron isn't going to fill. This is chance to watch of the same people who claim they hated him to beg for him back. 

This is epic.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Video of Lebron and Wade off the plain. Some serious shit lol

http://www.local10.com/news/lebron-jame ... i/26895232


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pyrex said:


> Lebron getting his revenge on on Dan Gilbert. Does xXIrvingXx not know about The Letter? What planet do you live on where a human (not only Lebron) is going to go back to a boss that slandered his name publicly? I mean remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't about Lebron thinking about going back to Cleveland, this was a chance to get back at Dan Gilbert with the "see you love me now don't you?" but Lebron is letting his crew do all the talking, not him himself. He's making Dan gut his team for cap space that Lebron isn't going to fill. This is chance to watch of the same people who claim they hated him to beg for him back.
> 
> This is epic.


We aren't in fourth grade you know. I'm almost certain Lebron stopped giving a shit about the letter a long time ago.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pyrex said:


> Lebron getting his revenge on on Dan Gilbert. Does xXIrvingXx not know about The Letter? What planet do you live on where a human (not only Lebron) is going to go back to a boss that slandered his name publicly? I mean remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't about Lebron thinking about going back to Cleveland, this was a chance to get back at Dan Gilbert with the "see you love me now don't you?" but Lebron is letting his crew do all the talking, not him himself. He's making Dan gut his team for cap space that Lebron isn't going to fill. This is chance to watch of the same people who claim they hated him to beg for him back.
> 
> This is epic.


I'm 90 percent confident that he's returning to Miami, and I'm sure this has all factored in.

He's going to rip Clevelandites' hearts out again.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If Lebron chooses Miami he can just post the video of "The Decision" again.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I never thought LeBron was going to Cleveland. I still don't. Not every story has to have a happy ending. It feels like he's just trolling all of Cleveland. Instead of just killing their hopes and dreams of him coming back, he's savoring every bit of this torture he's giving to them. This is for the letter, the jerseys that were burned, etc. LeBron is staying in Miami. He's just making it entertaining because he can.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pyrex said:


> Lebron getting his revenge on on Dan Gilbert. Does xXIrvingXx not know about The Letter? What planet do you live on where a human (not only Lebron) is going to go back to a boss that slandered his name publicly? I mean remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't about Lebron thinking about going back to Cleveland, this was a chance to get back at Dan Gilbert with the "see you love me now don't you?" but Lebron is letting his crew do all the talking, not him himself. He's making Dan gut his team for cap space that Lebron isn't going to fill. This is chance to watch of the same people who claim they hated him to beg for him back.
> 
> This is epic.


I'd be fine with it if you were right. Cleveland being mediocre puts Boston in a much better spot to get Kevin Love, what with the first-rounder they just picked up. This is why I love that trade - there's no bad outcome for me now.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pyrex said:


> Lebron getting his revenge on on Dan Gilbert. Does xXIrvingXx not know about The Letter? What planet do you live on where a human (not only Lebron) is going to go back to a boss that slandered his name publicly? I mean remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't about Lebron thinking about going back to Cleveland, this was a chance to get back at Dan Gilbert with the "see you love me now don't you?" but Lebron is letting his crew do all the talking, not him himself. He's making Dan gut his team for cap space that Lebron isn't going to fill. This is chance to watch of the same people who claim they hated him to beg for him back.
> 
> This is epic.


Gut it by.... trading Jack who they already tried to offer up multiple times last year?

Hows the weather in Saskatchewan right now anyways? Was pretty windy here in Alberta the last few days.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I love how ESPN and Twitter had all you guys certain hes going to Cleveland a day or two ago, then a Broussard tweet saying "Serious, I have sources saying hes still mad about the letter!" and here we are with people saying they're sure he'll go back to Miami.

Just ****ing wait and see. And if a grown man cares about a letter written 4 years ago that much, its kind of pathetic.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I love how ESPN and Twitter had all you guys certain hes going to Cleveland a day or two ago, then a Broussard tweet saying "Serious, I have sources saying hes still mad about the letter!" and here we are with people saying they're sure he'll go back to Miami.
> 
> Just ****ing wait and see. And if a grown man cares about a letter written 4 years ago that much, its kind of pathetic.


It wasnt just a letter. DG kept the public scoulding of Lebron on the Cavs website for 4 years. It was deeper than just a letter. 

I understand where youre coming from with the rest


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> It wasnt just a letter. DG kept the public scoulding of Lebron on the Cavs website for 4 years. It was deeper than just a letter.
> 
> I understand where youre coming from with the rest


Thing is, he's either still furious over the letter or he isn't. If it turns into "I didn't sign I'm Cleveland because of the letter" or "it was always going to be Miami" then why all the waiting and secrecy?

This is all about Lebron going out of his way to get as much attention as possible yet again. He really is like a high school girl when it comes to this shit.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Thing is, he's either still furious over the letter or he isn't. If it turns into "I didn't sign I'm Cleveland because of the letter" or "it was always going to be Miami" then why all the waiting and secrecy?
> 
> This is all about Lebron going out of his way to get as much attention as possible yet again. He really is like a high school girl when it comes to this shit.


I agree. That's my biggest issue with him so far. His decisions are based soley on how much attention he can bring to himself. The NBA loves this. More attention for LBJ means more attention for the NBA also.


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

How funny would it be if after all of this he chose neither Miami or Cleveland?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Basel said:


> How funny would it be if after all of this he chose neither Miami or Cleveland?


To play where? Philly?


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Pablo5 said:


> To play where? Philly?



Anywhere. Maybe it would put an end to sources.


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> Just ****ing wait and see. And if a grown man cares about a letter written 4 years ago that much, its kind of pathetic.


It's completely rational to factor that letter into his decision-making process.

Honestly, this would serve Dan Gilbert right for writing something so stupid. He deserves to be mocked and embarrassed endlessly for that thing.


----------



## UD40

*Re: LeBron opts out*



R-Star said:


> I love how ESPN and Twitter had all you guys certain hes going to Cleveland a day or two ago, then a Broussard tweet saying "Serious, I have sources saying hes still mad about the letter!" and here we are with people saying they're sure he'll go back to Miami.
> 
> Just ****ing wait and see. And if a grown man cares about a letter written 4 years ago that much, its kind of pathetic.



Spoken like someone that's afraid of LBJ staying in Miami.

LeBomb James? The OG Danny Gangster? The Stick Up Kid Josh McRobber? I'd be afraid too, bro.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> It's completely rational to factor that letter into his decision-making process.
> 
> Honestly, this would serve Dan Gilbert right for writing something so stupid. He deserves to be mocked and embarrassed endlessly for that thing.


People say it would serve Gilbert right? What about serving Lebron right for not just leaving Cleveland, but doing so in a manner where he urinate all over the fans and ****ed the team from getting anything in return for him?

Look, I have no issues with Lebron other than he seems to be moving back towards dramatic "Look at me!" Lebron. What he did with the decision and everything else is in the past. The majority of people have moved on. That's the point though. Why is it the majority of people have moved on and those who haven't are told it should be left in the past as a mistake, but with Gilbert its "Hey, **** you buddy! We'll never forget this!"

He was spurned and hurt, and also attempting to defend the Cleveland fanbase. 

A stupid letter, but if Lebron is still crying about it after what he did to Cleveland, hes pretty ****ing pathetic.


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I doubt LeBron is still mad about the letter, it's another BS source story. I'm almost positive he said he was over it a couple years ago.

LeBron realizes that going back to Cleveland is much bigger than Dan Gilbert and the letter would not be the reason he doesn't go back, this isn't high school.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: LeBron opts out*

If he is crying about it and dragging out the decision again because of that letter, sure thats some level of sad.. But absolutely it still stands as a valid reason to not go back there to be an employee of the person that wrote it. 

I wish the situation would end already.. But i have to keep reminding myself that this guy is damned if he does and damned if he doesnt as far as making a big deal of it the first time and being completely the opposite and radio silent this time lol.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I have a coworker from Boston who has been ranting about what a premadonna LeBron is and this is just showing how much of a drama queen he really is. Really? He literally hasn't done anything. He hasn't said a single word to the press. He hasn't issued any statements. No press conferences. 

The only thing he has done is not decided on where he wants to go, and quite frankly it's a pretty ****ing tough decision. People got mad at him for "The Decision" and making a spectacle about his move. Now he's staying quiet and the media is going nuts, and people are mad at him because he isn't deciding yet. Now he's an attention whore for literally saying not a single word to the press.

Nobody gives a shit about Melo not deciding. And Melo went parading through a bunch of cities where he had his ****ing jersey photoshopped with big huge posters on the arenas. A damn Hollywood movie with Toby Maguire narrating. 5 separate offers from Phil Jackson. But that's because there's not all these fake stories about what Melo is or isn't doing. It's all fabricated drama by ESPN and these hack journalists. But somehow LeBron is at fault for all that too.


----------



## HB

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Bottom line, Bron is a D-bag. Whether he returns to Miami or Cleveland is irrelevant. If he's mad at Gilbert, why put the people of CLE through this again? Same goes for the Heat and their fickle fan base, I mean after so many years with them, why not just come out and give them a straight up answer.

Poor Bosh, hanging on the fence waiting for the head of the household to make a move. He should really feel stupid. Man up and make a decision for yourself.

On the other hand, I think this is all some elaborate ruse. I am sure these guys know where the so called king is going. Why drag these cities through all that again?

Anyhoo doesn't change anything, all roads stop in San Antonio for Bron and co. His best bet is Houston.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Pretty much nothing Lebron can do is going to be a very great choice if his goal is to win titles and get a Max contract. Cleveland seems like a better future, but no one they have has ever done anything. It's hard to look forward to the future in Miami so long as Wade is there and make superstar dollars for the type of season he's likely to give you going forward.


----------



## Tom

*Re: LeBron opts out*

I think Lebron is trying to lift the value of Wade at least. He isn't staying, but hey, Wade was the good soldier by tring to keep him.


----------



## JNice

*Re: LeBron opts out*



HB said:


> Anyhoo doesn't change anything, all roads stop in San Antonio for Bron and co. His best bet is Houston.



If it was all about winning it seems like Houston would be the best choice. If they can sign Bosh to a max deal they could sign Lebron. And if they wanted to try to bring Melo in they'd have assets to do a S&T deal.

I think Lebron is going to Cleveland for the story and the story it would be if he can bring a championship there.


----------



## JNice

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Two points

1) the whole renewal of the letter thing seems manufactured to try to sway Lebron away from Cleveland. If that was going to stop him it wouldn't have all of a sudden just popped up as an issue.

2) I'm surprised (or not really) at the number of people that express anger and frustration over him taking however long he wants. People really need bigger priorities in their lives.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*

Lebron James is not leaving the Miami Heat.

I'm taking bets, like: signature/avatar for a month.

Put up or shut up.


----------



## HB

*Re: LeBron opts out*



JNice said:


> Two points
> 
> 1) the whole renewal of the letter thing seems manufactured to try to sway Lebron away from Cleveland. If that was going to stop him it wouldn't have all of a sudden just popped up as an issue.
> 
> 2) I'm surprised (or not really) at the number of people that express anger and frustration over him taking however long he wants. People really need bigger priorities in their lives.


Scoop and co. don't want him in Cleveland. That much is clear.


----------



## Diable

*Re: LeBron opts out*



PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron James is not leaving the Miami Heat.
> 
> I'm taking bets, like: signature/avatar for a month.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


He's going to join the 2014 NBA Champion Pacers


----------



## 29380

*Re: LeBron opts out*

*LeBron: I'm coming back to Cleveland
*


----------



## Basel

*Re: LeBron opts out*

According to Mannix of SI, LeBron's "coming home."


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: LeBron: I'm coming back to Cleveland*

*SI Exclusive LeBron: I'm coming back to Cleveland*



Before anyone ever cared where I would play basketball, I was a kid from Northeast Ohio. It’s where I walked. It’s where I ran. It’s where I cried. It’s where I bled. It holds a special place in my heart. People there have seen me grow up. I sometimes feel like I’m their son. Their passion can be overwhelming. But it drives me. I want to give them hope when I can. I want to inspire them when I can. My relationship with Northeast Ohio is bigger than basketball. I didn’t realize that four years ago. I do now.

Remember when I was sitting up there at the Boys & Girls Club in 2010? I was thinking, This is really tough. I could feel it. I was leaving something I had spent a long time creating. If I had to do it all over again, I’d obviously do things differently, but I’d still have left. Miami, for me, has been almost like college for other kids. These past four years helped raise me into who I am. I became a better player and a better man. I learned from a franchise that had been where I wanted to go. I will always think of Miami as my second home. Without the experiences I had there, I wouldn’t be able to do what I’m doing today.

I went to Miami because of D-Wade and CB. We made sacrifices to keep UD. I loved becoming a big bro to Rio. I believed we could do something magical if we came together. And that’s exactly what we did! The hardest thing to leave is what I built with those guys. I’ve talked to some of them and will talk to others. Nothing will ever change what we accomplished. We are brothers for life. I also want to thank Micky Arison and Pat Riley for giving me an amazing four years.

I’m doing this essay because I want an opportunity to explain myself uninterrupted. I don’t want anyone thinking: He and Erik Spoelstra didn’t get along. … He and Riles didn’t get along. … The Heat couldn’t put the right team together. That’s absolutely not true.

I’m not having a press conference or a party. After this, it’s time to get to work.

When I left Cleveland, I was on a mission. I was seeking championships, and we won two. But Miami already knew that feeling. Our city hasn’t had that feeling in a long, long, long time. My goal is still to win as many titles as possible, no question. But what’s most important for me is bringing one trophy back to Northeast Ohio.

I always believed that I’d return to Cleveland and finish my career there. I just didn’t know when. After the season, free agency wasn’t even a thought. But I have two boys and my wife, Savannah, is pregnant with a girl. I started thinking about what it would be like to raise my family in my hometown. I looked at other teams, but I wasn’t going to leave Miami for anywhere except Cleveland. The more time passed, the more it felt right. This is what makes me happy.

To make the move I needed the support of my wife and my mom, who can be very tough. The letter from Dan Gilbert, the booing of the Cleveland fans, the jerseys being burned -- seeing all that was hard for them. My emotions were more mixed. It was easy to say, “OK, I don’t want to deal with these people ever again.” But then you think about the other side. What if I were a kid who looked up to an athlete, and that athlete made me want to do better in my own life, and then he left? How would I react? I’ve met with Dan, face-to-face, man-to-man. We’ve talked it out. Everybody makes mistakes. I’ve made mistakes as well. Who am I to hold a grudge? 

I’m not promising a championship. I know how hard that is to deliver. We’re not ready right now. No way. Of course, I want to win next year, but I’m realistic. It will be a long process, much longer than it was in 2010. My patience will get tested. I know that. I’m going into a situation with a young team and a new coach. I will be the old head. But I get a thrill out of bringing a group together and helping them reach a place they didn’t know they could go. I see myself as a mentor now and I’m excited to lead some of these talented young guys. I think I can help Kyrie Irving become one of the best point guards in our league. I think I can help elevate Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters. And I can’t wait to reunite with Anderson Varejao, one of my favorite teammates.

But this is not about the roster or the organization. I feel my calling here goes above basketball. I have a responsibility to lead, in more ways than one, and I take that very seriously. My presence can make a difference in Miami, but I think it can mean more where I’m from. I want kids in Northeast Ohio, like the hundreds of Akron third-graders I sponsor through my foundation, to realize that there’s no better place to grow up. Maybe some of them will come home after college and start a family or open a business. That would make me smile. Our community, which has struggled so much, needs all the talent it can get.

In Northeast Ohio, nothing is given. Everything is earned. You work for what you have.

I’m ready to accept the challenge. I’m coming home.


----------



## JNice

Chris Sheridan can still continue to be employed.


----------



## GNG

@XxIrvingxX, choose the signature. 

This was legitimately a surprise.


----------



## kbdullah

Yeah, it's official. Makes it interesting b/c we'll be talking all year about how Cleveland can improve it's roster since they aren't there _yet_. I'll give Lebron credit for getting over the letter thing - I've worked for bad bosses before and it's not the easiest thing to be the bigger man.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Coach Fish said:


> *LeBron: I'm coming back to Cleveland
> *


Lol. that was quick... ALL BETS ARE OFF!!!!


----------



## carlos710

Haven't posted in years but this is just too big and too good. 

I'm glad he is going back to CLE, if he wins a ring there it's certainly going to be a "feel good" history for many years to come


----------



## HB

WOW!

The dismantling of a contender.

On the other hand, Cleveland loaned him to the Heat. No hard feelings


----------



## 29380

> I think I can help Kyrie Irving become one of the best point guards in our league. I think I can help elevate Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters. And I can’t wait to reunite with Anderson Varejao, one of my favorite teammates.


Unless this was written before the draft Wiggins is gone.


----------



## Dissonance

I thought that was interesting too...


----------



## Basel

I was very wrong. And I love it. I'm actually excited to watch the Cavs. I don't hate LeBron anymore so this just makes the NBA season infinitely more exciting.


----------



## HB

I still dont get it though.

Why?

Most of the guys on the Cavs are unproven. Why?


----------



## Basel

HB said:


> I still dont get it though.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Most of the guys on the Cavs are unproven. Why?



He just said why. He wants to bring a championship to Cleveland.


----------



## Dissonance

More he stalled, figured as much.


Dominoes will fall now. This is only reason I wanted it to happen, so teams and my team can start doing something. They were just waiting.


----------



## Tom

Of course he's going back.


----------



## Drizzy

Wow, there it is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dornado

Wow.


----------



## Basel

Is Love on the way? No mention of Wiggins or Bennett. Interesting.


----------



## HB

Basel said:


> He just said why. He wants to bring a championship to Cleveland.


LOL with what team?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Kyrie/Wiggins/LBJ/Thompson/Varejao is a fun lineup.

Waiters should be moved, but Anthony Bennett should really benefit with LeBron showing up. His game should fit pretty well with James ability to create space and find guys for easy shots.


----------



## Basel

Your move, Melo.


----------



## HB

Do you know how many of these pompous journalists are ____ themselves that they have to cover Bron in quickens loan arena?

A place they shat on for years, cozying up to Riley and his slick hair. This is beautiful. Lebron truly does not give a ____


----------



## Diable

Miami can take solace in the fact that Wade will not abandon them. He's going to stick it out for the long haul. Just give him a five year 90 million dollar contract and he'll show you that you don't really need Lebron.


----------



## Basel

Bosh to Houston should be confirmed shortly then, right? This is awesome. I love when the NBA gets turned upside down.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> LOL with what team?


Good grief dude, did you read the article?




> I’m not promising a championship. I know how hard that is to deliver. We’re not ready right now. No way. Of course, I want to win next year, but I’m realistic. It will be a long process, much longer than it was in 2010. My patience will get tested. I know that. I’m going into a situation with a young team and a new coach. I will be the old head. But I get a thrill out of bringing a group together and helping them reach a place they didn’t know they could go. I see myself as a mentor now and I’m excited to lead some of these talented young guys. I think I can help Kyrie Irving become one of the best point guards in our league. I think I can help elevate Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters. And I can’t wait to reunite with Anderson Varejao, one of my favorite teammates.


----------



## cima

Wow. I am stunned!

On a side note, I like how he wrote the letter for SI. It's kind of like a **** you to ESPN and their shitty reporters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Happy for Cleveland and the Cavs fan. **** Dan Gilbert though.


----------



## Basel

cima said:


> Wow. I am stunned!
> 
> On a side note, I like how he wrote the letter for SI. It's kind of like a **** you to ESPN and their shitty reporters.



Yup. I love it. He's like, **** Broussard and his sources.


----------



## Basel

Cleveland vs. Miami will be fun again.


----------



## Tom

What player goes to Miami?


----------



## HB

Dissonance said:


> Good grief dude, did you read the article?


Come on, what else is he supposed to say? LOL that he's going there for a max contract?

Didn't he say the same before bolting to Miami?

It just doesn't make sense. The fans gave him hell for leaving, the owner kept up that distasteful letter up until last week. Miami just went to the finals. Cavs just won the lottery. 

It does Not MAKE sense.


----------



## Dornado

Great letter by Lebron, you have to give him credit. I've been expecting this for the last few days but I'm still stunned, in a way. Chris Sheridan has to get some credit for being out front on this one, but in general a great scoop by SI.

The Central is going to be really interesting next year... the Pacers should be competitive... Jabari Parker going to Milwaukee, Derrick Rose returning in Chicago and now the King going back to Cleveland, should be fun.


----------



## cima

HB said:


> Come on, what else is he supposed to say? LOL that he's going there for a max contract?
> 
> Didn't he say the same before bolting to Miami?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense. The fans gave him hell for leaving, the owner kept up that distasteful letter up until last week. Miami just went to the finals. Cavs just won the lottery.
> 
> It does Not MAKE sense.


Dude, it makes perfect sense. LeBron wants to go home and attempt to win it for Cleveland. He equated going to Miami as going to college and helping him become a better man. He's going for the storybook ending here.


----------



## Marcus13

Sad news man. This probably marks the end of an amazing 19 year run for Ray :/

I'm happy for Bron tho - go home and win Cleveland a title, they deserve it.


----------



## cima

Does this mean Chris Sheridan is credible now? LOL


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487635657129754625


----------



## HB

cima said:


> Does this mean Chris Sheridan is credible now? LOL


And his source Chris Broussard lol


----------



## cima

This letter is great.



> But then you think about the other side. What if I were a kid who looked up to an athlete, and that athlete made me want to do better in my own life, and then he left? How would I react? *I’ve met with Dan, face-to-face, man-to-man. We’ve talked it out. Everybody makes mistakes. I’ve made mistakes as well. Who am I to hold a grudge?*


And ESPN posts their shit this morning about the letter holding it up? LOL.

I will never trust ESPN again.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> Come on, what else is he supposed to say? LOL that he's going there for a max contract?
> 
> Didn't he say the same before bolting to Miami?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense. The fans gave him hell for leaving, the owner kept up that distasteful letter up until last week. Miami just went to the finals. Cavs just won the lottery.
> 
> It does Not MAKE sense.


lol


----------



## HB

cima said:


> Dude, it makes perfect sense. LeBron wants to go home and attempt to win it for Cleveland. He equated going to Miami as going to college and helping him become a better man. He's going for the storybook ending here.


That sounds like something out of a fairy tale. If he does it, it will be incredible.


----------



## Dornado

Sheridan did work for the Associated Press and ESPN for a long time... I don't know a ton of his history, but it isn't like he was just some johnny-come-lately (I am inordinately happy about being able to use that phrase in a sentence right now).


----------



## kbdullah

cima said:


> Does this mean Chris Sheridan is credible now? LOL





HB said:


> And his source Chris Broussard lol


Those sources might've been reporters at SI who knew what was up, but needed to maintain journalistic credibility...


----------



## 29380

John Calipari must be pissed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Good for LeBron. I'm glad he stayed in the east and I think Cleveland is a good situation for him as they're currently constructed. The management is questionable but sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. And Cleveland has been far more lucky than good these past few years without LeBron.


----------



## hobojoe

Love the essay LeBron and/or his people wrote.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> Miami can take solace in the fact that Wade will not abandon them. He's going to stick it out for the long haul. Just give him a five year 90 million dollar contract and he'll show you that you don't really need Lebron.


Now Charlotte needs to max out Lance and try to win the SE division

:legoat:


----------



## cima

*Re: LeBron opts out*



cima said:


> I doubt LeBron is still mad about the letter, it's another BS source story. I'm almost positive he said he was over it a couple years ago.
> 
> LeBron realizes that going back to Cleveland is much bigger than Dan Gilbert and the letter would not be the reason he doesn't go back, this isn't high school.


I called it! Lol.


----------



## hobojoe

D-Wade should follow suit and go home to Chicago now. They could very easily win the East this season.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hibachi!

Don't think it's a great move by LeBron. I would never go back and play for Dan Gilbert. **** that guy. That means Bosh is out as well. Heat basically have to go into complete rebuild mode. I wonder if McRoberts backs out of his deal now.


----------



## Maravilla

Lebron showing Gilbert how to properly write a letter. Now if they can just please bring back the 2003-2010 jerseys, we cool.


----------



## Dornado




----------



## Smath

HOLY shit **** YES! David Blatt is going to win some NBA champs!!!  from Maccabi to a NBA champ :laugh:


----------



## JNice

It will be interesting to see how the dominos fall now.

Does Bosh go to Houston? Would Melo head to Miami? If Bosh leaves, what happens to Miami and Wade?


----------



## Pablo5

With all the potential people boast about of Wiggins he didnt get mentioned in that letter, ouch.....


----------



## Pablo5

JNice said:


> It will be interesting to see how the dominos fall now.
> 
> Does Bosh go to Houston? Would Melo head to Miami? If Bosh leaves, what happens to Miami and Wade?


Miami played a dangerous two pair now they just realized they got hit with the flush on the river.


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> LOL with what team?


#ShutUp HB


----------



## R-Star

Don't have time to catch up on all the posts in this thread, but I like how he went about everything now that it's all played out. The letter was a classy touch.

Crazy how big of news this is. All the dominos are about to drop. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## JNice

Pablo5 said:


> Miami played a dangerous two pair now they just realized they got hit with the flush on the river.


I'm not sure you can really fault Miami. They didn't really have a hand to play. They were at the mercy of Lebron's decision. They went out and got a couple guys. There wasn't much else they could do especially once it came out James was seeking the max. The only thing they could do was try to sign a couple decent pieces and wait. Now they are in a pickle. If Bosh leaves probably time to look into trading him and rebuilding. It was going to happen eventually, maybe just a bit sooner than they expected.


----------



## R-Star

Hibachi! said:


> Don't think it's a great move by LeBron. I would never go back and play for Dan Gilbert. **** that guy. That means Bosh is out as well. Heat basically have to go into complete rebuild mode. I wonder if McRoberts backs out of his deal now.


You just don't like it because you has to find a new team to bandwagon on.

Let's call a spade a spade here Hibachi.


----------



## Knick Killer

If you are a Houston Rockets fan you should be ecstatic about this. If this means they get Chris Bosh now, they will be scary as **** next season(assuming they bring back Parsons too).


----------



## Smath

Knick Killer said:


> If you are a Houston Rockets fan you should be ecstatic about this. If this means they get Chris Bosh now, they will be scary as **** next season(assuming they bring back Parsons too).


Harden and D12 will never win anything... Bosh won't help that.

both are soooo over rated.


----------



## Hibachi!

R-Star said:


> You just don't like it because you has to find a new team to bandwagon on.
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade here Hibachi.


I like LeBron James...? So? I have never claimed to be a Heat fan, just a fan of LeBron and want him to win. I never claimed to be a diehard fan of the Cavs or the Heat. Nor have I claimed to be a fan before/after he was playing for them. So you can call a spade a spade all day. If that is I will root for any team LeBron is on then you can call me a bandwagon fan if that's what you like. I don't really care. 

I will root for LeBron in Cleveland, like I rooted for him with the Heat. It's just a bit harder to root for the Cavs knowing what a prick Gilbert is.


----------



## cima

Sorry Wade, but I have to. lol


----------



## Basel

@XxIrvingxX must be having an orgasm.


----------



## Smath

Basel said:


> @XxIrvingxX must be having an orgasm.


:yep:


----------



## FSH

Well David Blatt hit the jackpot. Crazy im guessing all them people that turn down the Cavs job are regretting it 

I think this is actually good for the NBA


----------



## Basel

Mike Brown must be pissed. But that's probably why he was fired.


----------



## Smath

haha yea its like he won the Lottery! I wana see him shouting on Lebron like he did with Maccabi players :laugh:

I'm getting league pass for sure now hehe


----------



## R-Star

HB said:


> LOL with what team?


The team in Cleveland with way more talent than Miami?


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> The team in Cleveland with way more talent than Miami?



Great talent?


----------



## Floods

LeBron has a bit of egg on his face right now.


----------



## FSH

Havent really been following this but do the Cavs have the money to pull off a Kevin Love trade? They got the assets but im not sure on the Cash


----------



## Basel

The Cavs have become the favorites to win the title next year by Vegas sports books.


----------



## UD40

Why LBJ would pass up on playing with Justin Hamilton is far beyond me.


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> D-Wade should follow suit and go home to Chicago now. They could very easily win the East this season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rose and Wade are pretty much the same player, and at the very least one if not both are a shell of their former selves. If anything I think putting money towards Wade would make them worse. 2 guards who thrive on slashing who have lost their explosiveness and quickness? Pretty easy to guard for a team with any interior defense.


----------



## l0st1

Well glad the decision has finally been announced so people can now start moving on. I want to see where the rest of these Free Agents go now, What trades happen, etc.

With the rumors of Cleveland having a deal in place for Love, I wonder if teams(Minny) ever get held up when they realize they are putting together a powerhouse team. King of like when Minny traded KG, or when Memphis traded Gasol, or the vetoed trade of CP3.

Irving, Love, Lebron in the East would be basically the same as Miami.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gained a lot of respect for LeBron after reading that letter. Very classy and really respect his reasoning for going back to Cleveland. Also, I really look forward to seeing Miami look like a D-league team next year. That is going to bring me great joy watching Dwyane Wade's old ass try to carry that team of cast offs.


----------



## ATLien

Wait.. Cleveland gets Miami's first rounder next year? Or is that lotto protected?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Yes, Kevin Love only makes ~$15M this year so there are several ways that Cleveland could take him on.

A combination of Waiters, Thompson and Bennett could do it. They could trade Wiggins and Varejao. They could trade all five guys and take back Martin and Love. There's a lot of possibilities that could land Love in Cleveland.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

ATLien said:


> Wait.. Cleveland gets Miami's first rounder next year? Or is that lotto protected?


It's Top 10 protected, and yes. They got the pick from the 2010 LeBron sign-and-trade.


----------



## cima




----------



## UD40

ATLien said:


> Wait.. Cleveland gets Miami's first rounder next year? Or is that lotto protected?


Top 10 protected.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Great talent?


I would say so yes. Irving is a great up and coming point guard, Wiggins is the most hyped prospect since James, and a ton of other good young talent some of whom may be trade for Kevin Love.

I say they're in great shape.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Cleveland has much better prospects long term than Miami. They have guys that LeBron can mentor now so that they can potentially carry LeBron later in his career, like Duncan now with Parker.


----------



## Floods

Knick Killer said:


> If you are a Houston Rockets fan you should be ecstatic about this. If this means they get Chris Bosh now, they will be scary as **** next season(assuming they bring back Parsons too).


Bosh helps, but he doesn't make them scary as shit. Someone recently called him the new Sam Perkins, that's as good as description as any.


----------



## FSH

Knick Killer said:


> Gained a lot of respect for LeBron after reading that letter. Very classy and really respect his reasoning for going back to Cleveland.


I was just coming to say this. Im not a Lebron fan but that letter made me respect him as a person and a player


----------



## Pyrex

Welp I was wrong all along, can't root for Lebron now. He rented Heat for rings and was going back all along. Could have had something much more special here than just 4 straight playoff apperances in Miami because I don't think he is going to win anytime soon in cleveland. Can't believe he would go back to Gilbert.

He obviously wants to be liked by the fans of basketball. Have at me boys, bring on the laughter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Truth. Whomever convinced Bosh to become a shooter really hurt his game. The guy belongs at the free-throw line and in.


----------



## JNice

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes, Kevin Love only makes ~$15M this year so there are several ways that Cleveland could take him on.
> 
> A combination of Waiters, Thompson and Bennett could do it. They could trade Wiggins and Varejao. They could trade all five guys and take back Martin and Love. There's a lot of possibilities that could land Love in Cleveland.


If they can land Love without giving up Wiggins then they will be tough to stop in the future. If I'm Minny i'd basically refuse without Wiggins. I'm not sure Waiters, Thompson and Bennett is that much better than just letting Love walk.


----------



## cima

Cavs fans be like


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> I'm 90 percent confident that he's returning to Miami, and I'm sure this has all factored in.
> 
> He's going to rip Clevelandites' hearts out again.


SO HOW ABOUT THEM CLEVELANDITES GETTING THEIR HEARTS RIPPED OUT?! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHAOWUERPOFIAUWPEUIPWFAIOUP094UWE8A0RU90PWAU84R0P98UWAE49R8UIW3A08R9WE438

Oh and expect to hear from me tomorrow on the terms of our bet. 

Haha I win.


----------



## Knick Killer

FSH said:


> I was just coming to say this. *Im not a Lebron fan* but that letter made me respect him as a person and a player


Yup me neither, but that letter might change that for me.


----------



## Floods

Don't get too down @GNG. You're not the guy who referred to Alonzo Gee as a great talent.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I obviously wanted LeBron to stay in Miami Heat but I understand and respect his decision to join Cavaliers. It's an interesting choice too.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Floods said:


> Don't get too down @GNG. You're not the guy who referred to Alonzo Gee as a great talent.


Sounds like someone is living in the past here. You want to know what that whole thing is?

OVER AND ****ING DONE WITH CORN BOY!!! YOU HEAR ME?! DONE WITH. DEEEEEEE. OOHHHHHHH. EEEENNNN. EEEEEEEE. DO YOU NEED ME TO SPELL WITH TOO?!


----------



## cima

Downside to the letter: Since Wiggins wasn't mentioned, it's going to flood with Kevin Love rumors.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

l0st1 said:


> Well glad the decision has finally been announced so people can now start moving on. I want to see where the rest of these Free Agents go now, What trades happen, etc.
> 
> With the rumors of Cleveland having a deal in place for Love, I wonder if teams(Minny) ever get held up when they realize they are putting together a powerhouse team. King of like when Minny traded KG, or when Memphis traded Gasol, or the vetoed trade of CP3.
> 
> Irving, Love, Lebron in the East would be basically the same as Miami.


Cavaliers are a powerhouse team regardless. Wiggins will most certainly be a top 10 player at some point in his career and Waiters and Thompson are close to being all stars in this league. 

I don't see the Cavaliers winning a title this year, but I'd be shocked if they didn't win at least three during Lebron's time with them.


----------



## Diable

I really do hate pointing out that irving turned out to be the smart one in this thread.

No I didn't hate that, I'm trolling all of you bitches for that shit.

I'm not sure that Houston can actually get done what they need to get done before they have the space to sign Bosh actually. At least they may well lose Parsons in the process. Philly is going to hold a gun to Morey's head and the Pelicans still have to do stuff before the Asik deal works.


----------



## FSH

cima said:


> Downside to the letter: Since Wiggins wasn't mentioned, it's going to flood with Kevin Love rumors.


No Bennett either! :rotf:


----------



## TheAnswer

Wowwwww, thought it would happen, but it's a whole nother thing when it's official.

If they get Love, a trio of Irving/James/Love, shit. That would be game over man, game over!

Congrats to the one Cavs fan on the site @XxIrvingxX (I'm sure there's people swearing to Jesus they were always Cavs fans) so congrats @Pyrex as well.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Dan Gilbert on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fcavsdan%2Fstatus%2F487634864573669376%5B%2Furl%5D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fcavsdan%2Fstatus%2F487642613613219842%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## BenDengGo




----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> I would say so yes. Irving is a great up and coming point guard, Wiggins is the most hyped prospect since James, and a ton of other good young talent some of whom may be trade for Kevin Love.
> 
> 
> 
> I say they're in great shape.



You responded seriously. I was mocking Irving.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Multiple execs think Wiggins is in play for Kevin Love, and rumblings are that Love would re-up. Think Minnesota would deal him for Andrew Wiggins, Anthony Bennett and Tristan Thompson?

Cleveland would have a starting five of Kyrie Irving, Dion Waiters, LeBron James, Kevin Love and Anderson Varejao. They'd also have all of their future first round picks, along with future first rounders from Memphis and Miami. They could be set up to be one of the most dominant teams the NBA has ever seen...


----------



## Bubbles

At least the Heat have Shabazz Napier to fall back onto.


----------



## FSH

One of the best parts about this is a real writer in Lee Jenkins was the one to break the story not Chris Broussard dumb ass with all of his sources


----------



## GNG

This might lock up Mike Miller and Ray Allen in Cleveland as well.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Basel said:


> You responded seriously. I was mocking Irving.


You know, I'm really excited right now. Can I at least get a break here?


----------



## FSH

Damian Necronamous said:


> Multiple execs think Wiggins is in play for Kevin Love, and rumblings are that Love would re-up. Think Minnesota would deal him for Andrew Wiggins, Anthony Bennett and Tristan Thompson?


Hell i think Minnesota would be dancing in the street if they got Wiggins and Thompson for a Guy that is leaving anyways. If Cavs offer TWovles need to not even think for a second


----------



## Basel

Does this mean the return of @Brandname, @Pioneer10 and @futuristxen?


----------



## Dornado

If I'm Cleveland I think I'd keep Wiggins... hard to say whether or not to go with the known commodity (Love) or the potential-packed youngster.


----------



## Basel

XxIrvingxX said:


> You know, I'm really excited right now. Can I at least get a break here?



Oh relax. Just having some fun. Congrats on getting LeBron back. Enjoy it.


----------



## JNice

> Marc Stein
> Source close to situation says Kevin Love indeed "intrigued" by idea of being dealt to Cavs and would commit long there if traded there


Duh.


----------



## Dornado

San Antonio played so well in the finals it essentially killed the Heat, talk about revenge for last year.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Bosh helps, but he doesn't make them scary as shit. Someone recently called him the new Sam Perkins, that's as good as description as any.


Agreed. I don't see that team as a contender.


----------



## Bubbles

Smath said:


> Harden and D12 will never win anything... Bosh won't help that.
> 
> both are soooo over rated.


Assuming they pull off all of the necessary moves, Beverly/Harden/Parsons/Bosh/Howard is real solid. I don't think it necessarily to makes them the front runner next season, but that lineup could definitely make some noise come playoff time.


----------



## Smath

I'm a semi Cavs fan now cause of their Israeli head coach hehe =]


----------



## Marcus13

Dornado said:


> If I'm Cleveland I think I'd keep Wiggins... hard to say whether or not to go with the known commodity (Love) or the potential-packed youngster.


Exactly. Lebron's letter acknowledges he's coming in to mentor and lead this young team. That kind of talent coming in being molded by a legend (already) in his prime? God, I couldn't imagine passing that up.

Try anything else to get Love. Don't move Wiggins though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Damian Necronamous said:


> Multiple execs think Wiggins is in play for Kevin Love, and rumblings are that Love would re-up. Think Minnesota would deal him for Andrew Wiggins, Anthony Bennett and Tristan Thompson?
> 
> Cleveland would have a starting five of Kyrie Irving, Dion Waiters, LeBron James, Kevin Love and Anderson Varejao. They'd also have all of their future first round picks, along with future first rounders from Memphis and Miami. They could be set up to be one of the most dominant teams the NBA has ever seen...


I think that's the best deal Minnesota can expect. It would be good for both teams considering that Minnesota will lose Love for nothing, and Love is just about the perfect complimentary superstar for LeBron.


----------



## Pyrex

I find it odd that Cleveland kept landing #1 picks these 4 years, and Johnny Maziel dropping to Cleveland (big friend of Lebron)

Its going to be hard rooting for Lebron now. Maybe in about a day or too Ill understand way lebron is going back to Cleveland after the why they treated him.


----------



## Marcus13

It's bigger than basketball. It's bigger than the Cavs organization. He wants to make a bigger impact in his community. At some point, you should be able to respect that.


----------



## R-Star

Pyrex said:


> I find it odd that Cleveland kept landing #1 picks these 4 years, and Johnny Maziel dropping to Cleveland (big friend of Lebron)
> 
> Its going to be hard rooting for Lebron now. Maybe in about a day or too Ill understand way lebron is going back to Cleveland after the why they treated him.


But, shouldn't you be rooting for the Heat Doctor Pyrex?


----------



## Tooeasy




----------



## Diable

I don't think a move for Love is what they need to do. You look at that roster and what I would think is that Sideshow Bob is old and injury prone. They would be better off trying to shore up the center position and interior defense


----------



## Floods

Unfortunately, that first round pick we just got from Cleveland will be worth precisely dick.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

XxIrvingxX said:


> You know, I'm really excited right now. Can I at least get a break here?


Good for you man. You have reason to be excited.


----------



## AG

Wow, shocked. I never thought he would go back and play for Dan Gilbert.


----------



## JNice

Diable said:


> I don't think a move for Love is what they need to do. You look at that roster and what I would think is that Sideshow Bob is old and injury prone. They would be better off trying to shore up the center position and interior defense


Maybe Philly and CLE can swap Wiggins and Noel. :twoguns:


----------



## Dissonance

JNice said:


> Duh.


There was also report he wants to be on West Coast now.



PS. Off topic. We better get a new TOOL album this yr.


----------



## JNice

Dissonance said:


> PS. Off topic. We better get a new TOOL album this yr.


Haha. No shit, but I doubt it. This is probably the last hoorah for them. Judging by their increasing time between albums after the next one they'd be putting out an album in their 80s.


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> Cavaliers are a powerhouse team regardless. Wiggins will most certainly be a top 10 player at some point in his career and Waiters and Thompson are close to being all stars in this league.
> 
> I don't see the Cavaliers winning a title this year, but I'd be shocked if they didn't win at least three during Lebron's time with them.



Powerhouse team without Lebron? No they aren't. Waiters and Thompson are almost All-Stars? No they aren't. They may get into one in the East but that doesn't really speak volumes for them as a player.

Are you shitting me right now? You are basically Lebron up on the podium promising multiple championships. GTFO


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Powerhouse team without Lebron? No they aren't. Waiters and Thompson are almost All-Stars? No they aren't. They may get into one in the East but that doesn't really speak volumes for them as a player.
> 
> Are you shitting me right now? You are basically Lebron up on the podium promising multiple championships. GTFO


Irving is now a full fledged, card carrying LeBron. Don't be surprised by any of this.


----------



## Dissonance

JNice said:


> Haha. No shit, but I doubt it. This is probably the last hoorah for them. Judging by their increasing time between albums after the next one they'd be putting out an album in their 80s.


They seem to be recording a lot and kicking it into gear. I still have some hope lol. Somehow.


----------



## JerryWest

I just came back to say I told you'll so.


:king: :king: :king: :king: :king::king: :king: :king: :king: :king::king: :king: :king: :king: :king:

Never doubt that the power of twitter investigative reporting


:king: :king: :king: :king: :king::king: :king: :king: :king: :king::king: :king: :king: :king: :king:


----------



## FSH

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487655700345409537
Hold out for Wiggins!


----------



## Basel

Well he was right about not 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7. But Miami should be thrilled with the 2.


----------



## Hibachi!

No way can Cleveland toss in Wiggins plus those prospects. Too much to give up.


----------



## R-Star

Hibachi! said:


> I like LeBron James...? So? I have never claimed to be a Heat fan, just a fan of LeBron and want him to win. I never claimed to be a diehard fan of the Cavs or the Heat. Nor have I claimed to be a fan before/after he was playing for them. So you can call a spade a spade all day. If that is I will root for any team LeBron is on then you can call me a bandwagon fan if that's what you like. I don't really care.
> 
> I will root for LeBron in Cleveland, like I rooted for him with the Heat. It's just a bit harder to root for the Cavs knowing what a prick Gilbert is.


Aren't you supposed to be a Kings fan or something?


----------



## FSH

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487662064748724225
Interesting


----------



## RollWithEm

Waiters/Thompson/Bennett and 3 firsts should be in the running for Love. It might not be the best offer, but it's basically in line with the value Boston can offer.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: LeBron opts out*



Ballscientist said:


> Plain and Simple!
> 
> LeBron is going to Cavs.
> 
> LeBron would have announced last night if he stayed with Heat.


*Please read the scientist post!

For prediction, Scientist is always better than NBA experts.
*


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Waiters/Thompson/Bennett and 3 firsts should be in the running for Love. It might not be the best offer, but it's basically in line with the value Boston can offer.


At this point if Love wants to be a dick he can just say he'll only re-up in Cleveland and that he wants Wiggins to stay.

At that point not a hell of a lot Minny can do.


----------



## c_dog

hold off on the wiggins for love trade. if you want a big who can shoot why not try trading for donatas motiejunas. he is basically a spencer hawes who hasn't been given the minutes to be spencer hawes. it gives them size and the shooting they need. he is an underappreciated commodity and with bosh going to houston he becomes their 3rd string PF. he should be cheap to acquire.


----------



## Game3525

It is a smart move by Lebron. 

Cleveland has a good foundation of young players that he can help mentor and in 3-4 years when he is on the downside, he can shift into a Kareem/Duncan role. It is much better then staying in Miami and hauling Wade's broken ass for another 82 games.


----------



## cima

Can't wait to hear the reaction from the crowd when LeBron gets introduced during their first home game. It's gonna be surreal.


----------



## omer51

Just not Kevin Love.


----------



## cima

You guys need to follow Joel Embiid on twitter if you aren't already, he is ****ing hilarious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487655790107312129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487655126161580032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487663585405845505


----------



## cima

I love the internet.


----------



## Dre

i love this. i feel like this is the most mature, levelheaded move he could make. i think most could agree the Jordan chasing narrative is probably
over, this was the best clean up for his legacy &the best longterm basketball decision.

getting Love would be icing on the cake. they could
contend for the finals next year with Love &a couple healthy Heat mercenaries.


----------



## Dre

cima said:


> You guys need to follow Joel Embiid on twitter if you aren't already, he is ****ing hilarious.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487655790107312129
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487655126161580032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487663585405845505


been paying attention to him for awhile...he has no chill. its only a matter of time before he says something really dumb. if i were the Sixers id have a talk with him sooner than later


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> been paying attention to him for awhile...he has no chill. its only a matter of time before he says something really dumb. if i were the Sixers id have a talk with him sooner than later


Yep.

Was fun the first time. Now it's "Did everyone hear the joke I made two weeks ago? Guys! Did you hear?"

Shut up Joel. Get a new joke.


----------



## cima

R-Star said:


> Yep.
> 
> Was fun the first time. Now it's "Did everyone hear the joke I made two weeks ago? Guys! Did you hear?"
> 
> Shut up Joel. Get a new joke.


I thought him calling out Drake was pretty funny...


----------



## R-Star

cima said:


> I thought him calling out Drake was pretty funny...


True.


----------



## Dissonance

*How LeBron James forgave Cavs owner Dan Gilbert and returned to Cleveland*


----------



## bircan

All the best to Le Bron, this 360 is really astonishing and is going to be so interesting to follow. He cares and wants to give everything to his hometown/state so much that he can be the bigger man and move on graciously from the events immediately following his departure from Cleveland. Much respect to that, good luck.

Make no mistake, he is going to be in a good situation with supportive players. Just hope the front office doesn't screw it up for them.

Like people have said, it's going to be a really interesting season, can't wait!


----------



## Ballscientist

What does "inner circle" mean?

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...eBron-Expressed-Regret-For-Televised-Decision


----------



## GNG

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> SO HOW ABOUT THEM CLEVELANDITES GETTING THEIR HEARTS RIPPED OUT?! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHAOWUERPOFIAUWPEUIPWFAIOUP094UWE8A0RU90PWAU84R0P98UWAE49R8UIW3A08R9WE438
> 
> Oh and expect to hear from me tomorrow on the terms of our bet.
> 
> Haha I win.


#ShutUp XxIrvingxX. Stop breaking the board's formatting.


----------



## HB

Man, Lebron is a sheisty dude however you look at it. The way he strings people along is really bothersome. 

I'd like to think Bosh had a clue that this would happen. But going by how long it took for him to even consider the Rockets offer, doesn't seem that way.

Also one would think Riley and co. deserved better. Anyhoo, Riley also formed that team going behind other teams' backs. During their run, the whole Heat organization has acted audacious. Seems it came back to bite them in the rear.


----------



## GNG

Basel said:


> Does this mean the return of @Brandname, @Pioneer10 and @futuristxen?


Pioneer10 and Brandname can come back.


----------



## Pablo5

HB said:


> Man, Lebron is a sheisty dude however you look at it. The way he strings people along is really bothersome.
> 
> I'd like to think Bosh had a clue that this would happen. But going by how long it took for him to even consider the Rockets offer, doesn't seem that way.
> 
> Also one would think Riley and co. deserved better. Anyhoo, Riley also formed that team going behind other teams' backs. During their run, the whole Heat organization has acted audacious. Seems it came back to bite them in the rear.


I will say i was hoping of another rematch with the Heat vs Spurs. I think the NBA needs two good teams showcasing the Finals. 

Im a huge fan of Bron, but i think he took the easy way out. If they lose they blame youth. If they win its all about him...... I guess that's a win win


----------



## PauloCatarino

Pablo5 said:


> I will say i was hoping of another rematch with the Heat vs Spurs. I think the NBA needs two good teams showcasing the Finals.
> 
> *Im a huge fan of Bron*, but i think he took the easy way out. If they lose they blame youth. If they win its all about him...... I guess that's a win win


No shit! Understatement of the year.


----------



## roux




----------



## HB

So McRoberts and Granger ... what happens to them?


----------



## roux

HB said:


> So McRoberts and Granger ... what happens to them?


They start on a 25 win heat team next year


----------



## l0st1

> I looked at other teams, but I wasn’t going to leave Miami for anywhere except Cleveland. The more time passed, the more it felt right. This is what makes me happy.


Jerk


----------



## BlackNRed

Curse of the Cavs baby! Believe IN IT!


----------



## HB

That letter is incredible though ... almost on same level as the Durant MVP speech if not better


----------



## Geaux Tigers

LeBron James is the biggest chump in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Floods

HB said:


> That letter is incredible though ... almost on same level as the Durant MVP speech if not better


What are you talking about? The letter is pandering, unremarkable drivel. PR 101.


----------



## Hibachi!

HB said:


> So McRoberts and Granger ... what happens to them?


I was wondering the same. Considering they were only on verbal contracts, I wonder if they back out.


----------



## Wade County

Well, ****.


----------



## hobojoe

Why the hell would McRoberts back out of a deal that will pay him $23 million? He's not some 35-year-old former star looking to chase rings at the end of his career, this is his first and probably only chance to cash in big in his career. The league does not look kindly at players and agents who back out of or even shop around after agreeing to deals.

He's going to sign the deal he agreed to and probably put up much better numbers on a much worse team than he thought he was joining.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maravilla

Lebron will be in an uncle drew commercial soon with KLove.. and it wont even be make believe either.


----------



## Hibachi!

Mm I was more wondering if Riley basically goes to him and Granger and asks if they still want to sign. But yeah, he's getting paid. Might be a good place for Granger to showcase if he has anything left as well.


----------



## Adam

Pretty scummy to leave when the going gets tough and we gave all those picks up for him. I think the Heat were just a couple roleplayers away. With a couple moves and the way you can't predict trades, the Heat in my opinion easily would have won at least one more ring.

My thoughts I posted in the Heat forum I'll post here:




Thanks for the memories LeBron. We're a back-to-back championship franchise. We added two banners. Couldn't have done it without you. Those teams the first three years were the most dominant in the modern era outside of Jordan's Bulls and Shaq and Kobe's Lakers.

*Moving Forward*

Since people are going to criticize and analyze Heat fans that boo him: he doesn't play for us anymore. Furthermore, if your wife divorced you and married a hotter, younger man would you say to yourself, "Gee golly, I sure hope they have tons of amazing sex and live happily ever after." Maybe you can say that, but what I would be saying is, "I hope she regrets her decision and it doesn't work out."

I want him to lose. That's not being petty, that's me not wishing for his success when he chose it at the expense of our success. I'm not going to actively root against him, but I will enjoy when he doesn't win and I just won't root for him.

*My Cavs Predictions*

That team is not going to win a championship in the first year. They are too inexperienced. I can easily see them winning 60 games next year and even making the Finals but I don't see them winning. They're really lucky they play in the East. They can be the #1 seed in the East but I would have them behind San Antonio, OKC, Houston, and LAC and maybe even GS if they played in the West.

*LeBron's Window*

He has started to miss games and fatigue and show some mortality recently where before he looked like a Terminator made in a lab. I consider next year a wasted year of his prime because that team will need to learn how to play together. There's always the risk of injury in this league (Rose and Westbrook are evidence). There's a potential lockout Summer of 2017.

_There's no guarantee he wins a championship in Cleveland._ And seeing that he no longer plays for us, I don't give a damn if he ever wins another ring.


----------



## JerryWest

Adam said:


> Pretty scummy to leave when the going gets tough and we gave all those picks up for him. I think the Heat were just a couple roleplayers away. With a couple moves and the way you can't predict trades, the Heat in my opinion easily would have won at least one more ring.
> 
> My thoughts I posted in the Heat forum I'll post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the memories LeBron. We're a back-to-back championship franchise. We added two banners. Couldn't have done it without you. Those teams the first three years were the most dominant in the modern era outside of Jordan's Bulls and Shaq and Kobe's Lakers.
> 
> *Moving Forward*
> 
> Since people are going to criticize and analyze Heat fans that boo him: he doesn't play for us anymore. Furthermore, if your wife divorced you and married a hotter, younger man would you say to yourself, "Gee golly, I sure hope they have tons of amazing sex and live happily ever after." Maybe you can say that, but what I would be saying is, "I hope she regrets her decision and it doesn't work out."
> 
> I want him to lose. That's not being petty, that's me not wishing for his success when he chose it at the expense of our success. I'm not going to actively root against him, but I will enjoy when he doesn't win and I just won't root for him.
> 
> *My Cavs Predictions*
> 
> That team is not going to win a championship in the first year. They are too inexperienced. I can easily see them winning 60 games next year and even making the Finals but I don't see them winning. They're really lucky they play in the East. They can be the #1 seed in the East but I would have them behind San Antonio, OKC, Houston, and LAC and maybe even GS if they played in the West.
> 
> *LeBron's Window*
> 
> He has started to miss games and fatigue and show some mortality recently where before he looked like a Terminator made in a lab. I consider next year a wasted year of his prime because that team will need to learn how to play together. There's always the risk of injury in this league (Rose and Westbrook are evidence). There's a potential lockout Summer of 2017.
> 
> _There's no guarantee he wins a championship in Cleveland._ And seeing that he no longer plays for us, I don't give a damn if he ever wins another ring.


But at least Shabazz Napier looks promising

27.5% fg% 4.5 turnovers a game

McRobertsToShabazz :stern:


----------



## Ron

.
.
.




.
.
.
I guess we can stop the video at "not 3" now. :|


----------



## Adam

JerryWest said:


> But at least Shabazz Napier looks promising
> 
> 27.5% fg% 4.5 turnovers a game
> 
> McRobertsToShabazz :stern:


The Heat will have a good team again one day. You on the other hand will always be ugly and unliked.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: LeBron opts out*



GNG said:


> #ShutUp XxIrvingxX. Stop breaking the board's formatting.


Oh don't be mad. Be glad. 



FSH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487662064748724225
> Interesting


Yea yea where's my Ray Allen at?



l0st1 said:


> Powerhouse team without Lebron? No they aren't. Waiters and Thompson are almost All-Stars? No they aren't. They may get into one in the East but that doesn't really speak volumes for them as a player.
> 
> Are you shitting me right now? You are basically Lebron up on the podium promising multiple championships. GTFO


Waiters just got done having a season where he averaged 16 points per game and was the sixth man for most of the season. He's definitely getting there. Thompson is close to averaging a double double and is already a good defensive player (assuming he starts doing something now because last year he didn't do dick on defense). 

I guess the Cavaliers are now trying to trade for Kevin Love. Man, if they can somehow land Love and keep Wiggins...I just don't even want to imagine what that would be like.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Don't worry Heat fans once his contract is up and yall get some nice young draft picks he will be back. Pussy.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Geaux Tigers said:


> Don't worry Heat fans once his contract is up and yall get some nice young draft picks he will be back. Pussy.


By that time Irving will be close to being in his prime, and Wiggins will be a few years into his career assuming that he isn't traded. Don't be so sure about that.


----------



## R-Star

Simmons just put an article up on Grantland calling Lebron a genius..... after spending a year telling everyone there's no way this would happen.

Shameless piece of shit.


----------



## MemphisX




----------



## Adam

Geaux Tigers said:


> Don't worry Heat fans once his contract is up and yall get some nice young draft picks he will be back. Pussy.


Good thing we gave Cleveland those two first rounders so he could get his extra year in a sign and trade!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Maravilla said:


> Lebron will be in an uncle drew commercial soon with KLove.. and it wont even be make believe either.


Nope. Lebron is a coke man. Loser.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

It just occurred to me. The Cavaliers currently have four first overall picks on their team (could have five if Miller joins) from the past 12 years. Has this ever happened before?


----------



## GNG

XxIrvingxX said:


> It just occurred to me. The Cavaliers currently have four first overall picks on their team (could have five if Miller joins) from the past 12 years. Has this ever happened before?


Which Miller are you talking about?


----------



## GNG

XxIrvingxX said:


> It just occurred to me. The Cavaliers currently have four first overall picks on their team (could have five if Miller joins) from the past 12 years. Has this ever happened before?


There have been four first overall picks on the same team before. It was over a 13-draft span though.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: LeBron opts out*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I kind of feel the same way tbh. I don't really care what decision he makes, I just want one to be made already so this can end.





XxIrvingxX said:


> SO HOW ABOUT THEM CLEVELANDITES GETTING THEIR HEARTS RIPPED OUT?! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHAOWUERPOFIAUWPEUIPWFAIOUP094UWE8A0RU90PWAU84R0P98UWAE49R8UIW3A08R9WE438
> 
> Oh and expect to hear from me tomorrow on the terms of our bet.
> 
> Haha I win.


So, do you care now?


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Simmons just put an article up on Grantland calling Lebron a genius..... after spending a year telling everyone there's no way this would happen.
> 
> Shameless piece of shit.


More proof that everyone is a prostitute for the river price. ESPN pays him enough that he'll wear the velvet glove and jerk off the king


----------



## Adam

Hyperion said:


> More proof that everyone is a prostitute for the river price. ESPN pays him enough that he'll wear the velvet glove and jerk off the king


He would rather see LeBron as the lovable loser than see him winning rings. He knows LeBron is 30 and probably just threw away next year of his prime.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

GNG said:


> Which Miller are you talking about?


Don't know why the **** I said Miller or that sentence for that matter.


----------



## GNG

Pat Riley statement:



Pat Riley said:


> While I am disappointed by LeBron's decision to leave Miami, no one can fault another person for wanting to return home. The last four years have been an incredible run for South Florida, HEAT fans, our organization and for all of the players who were a part of it. LeBron is a fantastic leader, athlete, teammate and person, and we are all sorry to see him go.
> 
> Over the last 19 years, since Micky and I teamed together, The Miami HEAT has always been a championship organization; we’ve won multiple championships and competed for many others. Micky, Erik and I remain committed to doing whatever it takes to win and compete for championships for many years to come. We’ve proven that we can do it and we’ll do it again.


----------



## R-Star

The people frothing at the mouth over this and the other ones wanting to open mouth kiss Lebron..... you're all weird, weird people.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

GNG said:


> Pat Riley statement:


Perfect response.


----------



## JerryWest

Heat fans be like, "I never liked you anyways, we got a new big three."


----------



## R-Star

JerryWest said:


> Heat fans be like, "I never liked you anyways, we got a new big three."


Well to be honest I don't think any of them liked Lebron as much as you obviously do.


----------



## Pyrex

R-Star said:


> But, shouldn't you be rooting for the Heat Doctor Pyrex?


Have you read the Heat off-season thread? Or you acting as ignorant has Jamal? Heat fan forever.


----------



## hroz

Dwayne Wade just got screwed he had a guaranteed $42 million over 2 years.

Will he even get that much over 4 years?


----------



## Pablo5

hroz said:


> Dwayne Wade just got screwed he had a guaranteed $42 million over 2 years.
> 
> Will he even get that much over 4 years?


Yes. It would be 4 yrs @ 50m I'm thinking.


----------



## PhillySixers87

As much as I disliked LeBron for the way he handled leaving Cleveland and the decision, I don't see how you can dislike him with everything he's done since losing in the finals to Dallas. IMO he's grown a ton since that loss and has taken his career and himself personally far more serious and has actually made me a fan.


----------



## Basel




----------



## cima




----------



## Fadeaway44

I can't be any happier. Class responses from Lebron and Pat Riley. Feels really good to be a Cavs fan again. Woooo!


----------



## BlackNRed

Not that there was ever any doubt.


----------



## Floods

Say what you will about Deadspin and their journalistic integrity, but they nailed it with this article.


----------



## Pablo5

He knew long before the season started that he wanted to go back to Cleveland. My question is that if this is so genuine would this be the same decision had the Heat won the Finals?


----------



## R-Star

Pyrex said:


> Have you read the Heat off-season thread? Or you acting as ignorant has Jamal? Heat fan forever.


Yea, Heat fan forever. That's you. I see you posting a ton in gameday threads this year..... for the Cavs.


----------



## R-Star

Pablo5 said:


> He knew long before the season started that he wanted to go back to Cleveland. My question is that if this is so genuine would this be the same decision had the Heat won the Finals?


Hard to say. Even if the Heat won I'm sure he was tired of seeing Dwyane perfectly fine but sitting on the bench because hes over steroided and lazy, and tired of banging in the paint and seeing Chris Bosh sitting on the 3. 

At the end of the day it was probably clear as day to him that the Big 3 are done being 3 superstars. It was him, Bosh pretending he was Mike Miller, and Wade who played when he felt like it on offense and absolutely never on defense. Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts weren't going to change that.


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> Say what you will about Deadspin and their journalistic integrity, but they nailed it with this article.


That was a good read.

It's so pathetic seeing the constant praise for him when my team will be sending his new team a first rounder next year. Next, we're going to see a Wiggins for Love or Wiggins for Melo S&T. Then they will sign Birdman, Miller, and Allen. In that scenario, he would have upgraded Bosh to Love/Melo and upgraded Wade to a younger guard in Irving. Wow, so brave handpicking your team and running out the backdoor. Anyone who thinks LeBron would be going to Cleveland if they didn't luck into the #1 pick is an idiot. He wouldn't join the Sixers roster.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> That was a good read.
> 
> It's so pathetic seeing the constant praise for him when my team will be sending his new team a first rounder next year. Next, we're going to see a Wiggins for Love or Wiggins for Melo S&T. Then they will sign Birdman, Miller, and Allen. In that scenario, he would have upgraded Bosh to Love/Melo and upgraded Wade to a younger guard in Irving. Wow, so brave handpicking your team and running out the backdoor. Anyone who thinks LeBron would be going to Cleveland if they didn't luck into the #1 pick is an idiot. He wouldn't join the Sixers roster.


I hope they don't trade Wiggins. I was all ready to call him Wiggy.


----------



## Pablo5

Adam said:


> That was a good read.
> 
> It's so pathetic seeing the constant praise for him when my team will be sending his new team a first rounder next year. Next, we're going to see a Wiggins for Love or Wiggins for Melo S&T. Then they will sign Birdman, Miller, and Allen. In that scenario, he would have upgraded Bosh to Love/Melo and upgraded Wade to a younger guard in Irving. Wow, so brave handpicking your team and running out the backdoor. Anyone who thinks LeBron would be going to Cleveland if they didn't luck into the #1 pick is an idiot. He wouldn't join the Sixers roster.


hard to argue the points presented


----------



## XxIrvingxX

If we do end up winning it all this upcoming year, I want this to be our theme song.


----------



## PhillySixers87

Adam said:


> That was a good read.
> 
> It's so pathetic seeing the constant praise for him when my team will be sending his new team a first rounder next year. Next, we're going to see a Wiggins for Love or Wiggins for Melo S&T. Then they will sign Birdman, Miller, and Allen. In that scenario, he would have upgraded Bosh to Love/Melo and upgraded Wade to a younger guard in Irving. Wow, so brave handpicking your team and running out the backdoor. Anyone who thinks LeBron would be going to Cleveland if they didn't luck into the #1 pick is an idiot. He wouldn't join the Sixers roster.


I think your team sending the Cavs a first rounder next year is well worth 4 finals appearances and 2 titles in his 4 years there. Miami could have moved things around and brought Melo to town in place of Bosh, he could have joined the Rockets and been on a better team than the Cavs can be, the Bulls could have made moves to fit LeBron which also would be superior to Cleveland, so he did have better options basketball wise that he didn't take.

The way I see it is everything changed when Dallas won the title in 2011. LeBron went to Miami looking for an easy route to multiple championships and thought that creating the big 3 was a guarantee that would happen, and while he did get 2 they sure didn't come easy. LeBron realized what it takes to be a champion and I don't see how some people think it's impossible for a man to learn and grow through experience in his late 20's. I look at myself four years ago and I'm a very different man than I was in 2010 so it's pretty easy for me to think that his values have changed, especially with a wife, two children and a third on the way. Sure it's possible it's all posturing, but it's just as plausible his letter and move is genuine.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Hey @GNG, did I mention that I was right and you were wrong? Was that clarified? I just want to make sure. I'm right you're wrong? 






:42. Me: Edge. You: The Kid. 

In other words, you're wrong.


----------



## King Joseus

:|


----------



## cima

Cleveland should absolutely no way in hell trade Wiggins for Love. Even though LeBron has lost a minor step or so, the athleticism they will have a 1, 2, and 3 between Irving, Wiggins, and LeBron is unworldly. Wiggins has a huge ceiling and if nothing else, will contribute immediately this year on defense, taking a big burden off LeBron.

I know Cleveland has a bad history with management, but I don't think they are dumb enough to trade Wiggins. He has way too much potential and is not worth giving up just for Kevin Love.


----------



## UD40

Agreed about keeping Wiggins.

He was touted as the best prospect since LeBron. One would assume by the time LBJ becomes a mortal being and his skills slow, Wiggins will have hit his stride as the "next LeBron" so to speak.


----------



## BenDengGo

cant they move bron to the 4 spot?

irving
waiters
wiggins
james
varejao?? get ohio native oden and try to s&t for monroe?


----------



## cima




----------



## cima

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487990027839098880


----------



## BlakeJesus




----------



## cima

I saw that, why did he put Phoenix on their twice? Lol...


----------



## JNice

cima said:


> I saw that, why did he put Phoenix on their twice? Lol...


Nobody every confused Shaq with being the sharpest tool in the shed. He probably actually thinks he played for a team called Los Suns.


----------



## goodfoot

JNice said:


> Nobody every confused Shaq with being the sharpest tool in the shed. He probably actually thinks he played for a team called Los Suns.


He actually has a doctorate, but this is still funny


----------



## XxIrvingxX

JNice said:


> Nobody every confused Shaq with being the sharpest tool in the shed. He probably actually thinks he played for a team called Los Suns.


Actually that was a meme created a long time ago. Shaq didn't make it.


----------



## hobojoe

BenDengGo said:


> cant they move bron to the 4 spot?
> 
> irving
> waiters
> wiggins
> james
> varejao?? get ohio native oden and try to s&t for monroe?


Depends on what moves they make. They have a lot of options and flexibility, but LeBron could easily slide up to the 4. That's where he's played mostly the last couple years anyway.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488077889825292288


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488077889825292288


What the ****?


----------



## Basel

XxIrvingxX said:


> What the ****?



He's staying long term, don't worry.


----------



## 27dresses

*Lebron signs 2 year deal*

$42 mil.

He shoulda asked for a 3rd year player option, for protection.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> He's staying long term, don't worry.


Bet he'll take his sweet as time announcing it......


----------



## Diable

*Re: Lebron signs 2 year deal*

In 2 years the league is going to get a new TV deal, the BRI is probably going to skyrocket. The value of a max contract is likely to increase by a significant sum (quite likely that the Player's Association will go on strike to get back some of what they gave up in the lock out as well). The two year deal is the most obvious move ever if you're Lebron.


----------



## c_dog

i'm not sure why lebron would want to sign a 2 year contract.. it's just so risky. he's not as indestructible as he was before. sure he may have a bigger contract with the new CBA but is it worth giving up 4 years of insurance for just a few extra million dollars?


----------



## UD40

XxIrvingxX said:


> What the ****?


So Wade can sign a similar deal and opt-out, allowing LBJ to return to Miami and Wade re-ups for the Vet min...


----------



## ATLien

It isn't that risky really. He makes a lot more money in endorsements. And his salary will go way up in 2 years. I think he's going to be alright regardless


----------



## Diable

It's likely that we are not talking about a few million. The TV money is the bulk of the BRI and it is going to go up by a lot. If it goes up by 20 percent, so does the Max Salary. It's a guess on my part, but the Max salary after 2016 is probably going to be over 25 million a year in the first year, with 7.5% raises each years. By that estimate you're talking about roughly a five year 145 million dollar contract. Then it is possible that Lebron would be eligible for some sort of special Max contract that starts out even higher


----------



## BlakeJesus

c_dog said:


> i'm not sure why lebron would want to sign a 2 year contract.. it's just so risky. he's not as indestructible as he was before. sure he may have a bigger contract with the new CBA but is it worth giving up 4 years of insurance for just a few extra million dollars?


LeBron James is getting a max contract basically regardless, unless he suffers some career shattering injury, he's a max level talent.


----------



## Adam

I'm glad he's not giving Miami a sign and trade for even our own #1 pick next year which we gave Cleveland to S&T for his extra year. "Something, something goin' home."


----------



## c_dog

ATLien said:


> It isn't that risky really. He makes a lot more money in endorsements. And his salary will go way up in 2 years. I think he's going to be alright regardless


how is it not risky? it's a difference of millions. if he gets injured this would be the last deal that he gets.

and people seem to not understand endorsement very well. nike even admitted that the $90 million contract they gave james was a mistake and that they took losses. let's not pretend lebron can simply make up any differences with lucrative endorsement deals. it's a myth.


----------



## Diable

Yeah I'm going to lose sleep worrying that Lebron might be messing up here. Dude is probably half way to being a billionaire already if the numbers people claim are true.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Lebron signs 2 year deal*



Diable said:


> In 2 years the league is going to get a new TV deal, the BRI is probably going to skyrocket. The value of a max contract is likely to increase by a significant sum (quite likely that the Player's Association will go on strike to get back some of what they gave up in the lock out as well). The two year deal is the most obvious move ever if you're Lebron.


I think they already projected the cap to jump up to $81 million then.


----------



## c_dog

BlakeJesus said:


> LeBron James is getting a max contract basically regardless, unless he suffers some career shattering injury, he's a max level talent.


nobody doubt that he's a max level talent. i didn't doubt that gordon hayward was a max level talent. there's something about securing the best deal you can long term though. not saying he's going to get injured but he needs to protect himself in case something were to happen.

you know how much professionals pay sometimes for their insurance? people know the importance of financial security. i think it's quite a gamble for lebron. and i don't buy that the next CBA is going to be that much more lucrative that he should risk millions today for the potential of earning just a little bit more later.


----------



## BlakeJesus

c_dog said:


> nobody doubt that he's a max level talent. i didn't doubt that gordon hayward was a max level talent. there's something about securing the best deal you can long term though. not saying he's going to get injured but he needs to protect himself in case something were to happen.
> 
> you know how much professionals pay sometimes for their insurance? people know the importance of financial security. i think it's quite a gamble for lebron. and i don't buy that the next CBA is going to be that much more lucrative that he should risk millions today for the potential of earning just a little bit more later.


If it is in 2 years or in 4 years, if he wants a max money contract he will get it. A short contract simply secures his flexibility to take advantage of what might be a whole new market. You keep saying things along the lines of him earning a little bit, just a little bit more. The thing is, if the max jumps up 2 million in the first year of a max contract, that means it will continue to escalate upwards (and over several seasons that escalation adds up) He's signing a short deal now so that he can sign a long deal for more money later. If he signs a long deal now and the price changes, and he's clearly always going to have that offer available at any point if that's what he wants, he locks himself into a non max deal just because he's afraid he wont get a max offer in two years? 

It is not without risk to take a shorter deal, but there are also risks in taking a longer deal when there's no pressure to.


----------



## BlackNRed

Heat "fans" officially as stupid as Cavs fans. Doh.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Good lord. At least cleveland fans had a reason to act like morons. This is just pathetic. The guy got you two NBA titles. Be ****ing happy with that. Ungrateful ****s.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> He's staying long term, don't worry.


Yeah, sure he is...


----------



## Laker Freak

c_dog said:


> how is it not risky? it's a difference of millions. if he gets injured this would be the last deal that he gets.
> 
> and people seem to not understand endorsement very well. *nike even admitted that the $90 million contract they gave james was a mistake* and that they took losses. let's not pretend lebron can simply make up any differences with lucrative endorsement deals. it's a myth.


When did Nike claim this? As for James' income...


----------



## JNice

Man, that was a risky contract. If he gets injured he and his family might only have enough money left over to live comfortably for just a couple eons.


----------



## Ron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488142220973723648


----------



## HKF

Lebron is an attention whore. He better not do this again next year or the year after that.


----------



## HKF

I am actually disappointed he left Miami because they were such a hateable team. Now that Wade has been knocked down a peg, I don't dislike him anymore.

As for the Cavs, the team as constructed is not ready to win anything. Both Waiters and Irving are ballhogs, Bennett is a tweener and Thompson is a garbage man. The only saving grace Lebron has is that he plays in the East, because if the Cavs actually drafted well over the years, they could truly be a problem.

At the end of the day, Rich Paul and Maverick Carter like doing the entourage shit that they couldn't do in Miami. It will be funny seeing Bieber and Mayweather fly to Cleveland for playoff games, since they are attention whores too.


----------



## Hyperion

BlackNRed said:


> Heat "fans" officially as stupid as Cavs fans. Doh.


Now what are they going to wear when they leave half way through the fourth quarter?


----------



## c_dog

Laker Freak said:


> When did Nike claim this? As for James' income...


nike admitting lebron's initial contract a mistake is common knowledge among sneakerheads. his sales were sluggish his first couple of years and nike was taking heavy losses. after they signed lebron to an extension his sales have finally picked up dramatically in the last 2 years. go look on google.

edit:
here's a link from forbes recently(July 8th)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/mattpow...appened-to-the-big-nba-rookie-shoe-contracts/


> Most athletic shoe brands spend 12-13% of sales on marketing (or as Nike cutely calls it, “demand creation”). If we use a 13% standard to gauge endorsement costs vs. wholesale sales, we can get a quick snapshot on profitability.
> 
> So Lebron earns $19 million a year from his Nike shoe deal. Dividing that by 13% equals $146 million. This means in order for LeBron’s endorsement contract to be offset profitably, he’d have to sell $146 million worth of shoes each year. According to my analysis of the data from SportsOneSource, in 2013 and 2012, wholesale sales of LeBron’s shoes were about $155 million. He did not offset in the years before that. Prior to 2012, sales of LeBron’s shoes were well below $146 million, meaning Nike “lost money” on his deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro

The only sense in which Nike "lost money" was that they paid more than the standard 12%-13% commission. The profit margin on branded sneakers is pretty ****ing huge. So, no, Nike did not actually lose money on James' or Durant's deals. They just profited less than normal. But I don't for a nanosecond think that anyone at Nike has any regrets about locking up James long term and it's sort of laughable to think that Nike is going to say "We're not paying you $19 million to sell eight to nine times that in sneakers, plus apparel sales." Because even if they did turn down that $160-$180 million in sneaker sales, you better believe that someone else would jump at the chance to sign LBJ.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

HKF said:


> As for the Cavs, the team as constructed is not ready to win anything. Both Waiters and Irving are ballhogs, Bennett is a tweener and Thompson is a garbage man. The only saving grace Lebron has is that he plays in the East, because if the Cavs actually drafted well over the years, they could truly be a problem.


Lol what? Irving and Waiters are not ball hogs. Maybe Irving is in the fourth quarter because he just shoots like crazy, but otherwise he's anything but a ball hog.


----------



## e-monk

c_dog said:


> nike admitting lebron's initial contract a mistake is common knowledge among sneakerheads. his sales were sluggish his first couple of years and nike was taking heavy losses. after they signed lebron to an extension his sales have finally picked up dramatically in the last 2 years. go look on google.
> 
> edit:
> here's a link from forbes recently(July 8th)
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/mattpow...appened-to-the-big-nba-rookie-shoe-contracts/


the linked article focuses on the downward trend in endorsement contracts for rookies

nowhere in the article is there statement from nike 'admitting that Lebron's rookie contract was a mistake'

there is however this statement from the author of the article:



> Now—I recognize this is a simple analysis. It does not include apparel sales (which are tiny compared to shoes), international sales (10-15% of the U.S. market)* or any other “goodwill” from being associated with the brand*.


and the last part especially would apply most significantly to the best player in the game (and a potential GOAT candidate)


----------



## FormerPHCrew

Cavs need to #FreeWaiters get him to a good coach to put him in his place, I think they're gonna go pretty far off LeBron alone


----------



## e-monk

XxIrvingxX said:


> Lol what? Irving and Waiters are not ball hogs. Maybe Irving is in the fourth quarter because he just shoots like crazy, but otherwise he's anything but a ball hog.


yeah, just because some guy looks like a ball chucker, and acts like a ball chucker especially in important moments in the game doesn't mean he's a ball chucker

quack


----------



## XxIrvingxX

e-monk said:


> yeah, just because some guy looks like a ball chucker, and acts like a ball chucker especially in important moments in the game doesn't mean he's a ball chucker
> 
> quack


Aren't ball chucker and ball hog two different things?


----------



## e-monk

how much balls could a ball chucker chuck if a ball chucker could chuck balls?


----------



## Ron

XxIrvingxX said:


> Aren't ball chucker and ball hog two different things?


Splitting hairs on a hairless dog.


----------



## Smath

why did Lebron sign only a 2 years contract if hes going back home? leaves him self a way out... he's not thinking about the ppl of cleveland me thinks, only him self.


----------



## Porn Player

Smath said:


> why did Lebron sign only a 2 years contract if hes going back home? leaves him self a way out... he's not thinking about the ppl of cleveland me thinks, only him self.


Actually, in two years the new TV rights deal will likely push the cap limit up considerably. LeBron is well aware of this and is likely looking to get another even bigger pay day, and rightfully so, he has been criminally underpaid for years.


----------



## Marcus13

Smath said:


> why did Lebron sign only a 2 years contract if hes going back home? leaves him self a way out... he's not thinking about the ppl of cleveland me thinks, only him self.


It's a financial move. The Salary Cap is going to be going up a lot due to the CBA expiring again and the NBA's getting a new TV Contract. Max contracts are going to be worth a lot more in two years than they are today.


----------



## Porn Player

Marcus13 said:


> It's a financial move. The Salary Cap is going to be going up a lot due to the CBA expiring again and the NBA's getting a new TV Contract. Max contracts are going to be worth a lot more in two years than they are today.


Do you have me on ignore? Ha.


----------



## e-monk

Ron said:


> Splitting hairs on a hairless dog.


also you can be both which is worse


----------



## Marcus13

Porn Player said:


> Do you have me on ignore? Ha.


Nope - look at the times we posted at the exact same minute lol


----------



## JNice

Smath said:


> why did Lebron sign only a 2 years contract if hes going back home? leaves him self a way out... he's not thinking about the ppl of cleveland me thinks, only him self.


It is part of a master plan to really screw Gilbert by getting Cleveland's hopes up and then smashing them down again by going to join forces with Elfrid Payton, Victor Oladipo, Aaron Gordon and Nik Vucevic in Orlando. You heard it here first. The Decision 3.0.

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Adam

HKF said:


> Lebron is an attention whore. He better not do this again next year or the year after that.


At that time, he's going to try and recruit Durant to come play with him. They have enough assets to make the deal happen and LeBron has no interest in challenging work.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

According to Blatt, Andrew Wiggins will never be traded for Love. 

I'm okay with that. You keep Wiggins and keep Waiters, Thompson, you keep some of the young talent that will be major players on this Cavaliers team soon enough.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Listening to salty Miami fans whine about Lebron leaving them is surreal. I mean at least pretend to have some self-awareness. I can't think of a less sympathetic complaint in the history of sports.

(And 2 cents: I think Cleveland should trade Irving for Love. They are never going to get it done with a Bennett/Waiters package and they shouldn't give up Wiggins. Minnesota gets a guy who is already locked up long term. Very attractive to them. Irving is superfluous with Lebron in the fold. No defense, durability issues, overly ball dominant. They don't need to be investing that much money into the PG spot.)


----------



## cima

Mrs. Thang said:


> Listening to salty Miami fans whine about Lebron leaving them is surreal. I mean at least pretend to have some self-awareness. I can't think of a less sympathetic complaint in the history of sports.
> 
> (And 2 cents: I think Cleveland should trade Irving for Love. They are never going to get it done with a Bennett/Waiters package and they shouldn't give up Wiggins. Minnesota gets a guy who is already locked up long term. Very attractive to them. Irving is superfluous with Lebron in the fold. No defense, durability issues, overly ball dominant. They don't need to be investing that much money into the PG spot.)


That is a terrible idea. Do you realize how much better Irving will become playing with LeBron??


----------



## E.H. Munro

Smath said:


> why did Lebron sign only a 2 years contract if hes going back home? leaves him self a way out... he's not thinking about the ppl of cleveland me thinks, only him self.


The cap is projected to jump into the $75-$80 million range with the new national TV deals and the max salary will take a huge leap forward. He could be looking at something like 5/145 once the new TV deal kicks in.


----------



## edabomb

Cleveland needs a rim protector - not Love. Love also gets them into the situation where if Wiggins pans out they will not be able to fit 4 max players into their squad....

Why not go for somebody like Biyombo. Give up far less and add some value in an area they really need it - rim protection and rebounding...


----------



## hobojoe

cima said:


> That is a terrible idea. Do you realize how much better Irving will become playing with LeBron??


Out of 114 players in the league last year who took at least 3 FG per game in catch-and-shoot situations, Kyrie Irving had the 100th best FG% on those shots at 35.6%. Of 134 players who took at least 2 3PT per game in catch-and-shoot situations, Irving ranked 123rd at 32.1%.

Not saying he can't improve and that playing with LeBron won't improve the quality of those shots, but he was awful in those situations last year. An area he was terrible in is now going to become a bigger part of his game with LeBron in the picture, one would reasonably assume. I don't think they should trade Irving right now, but it's worth monitoring next season. He may not be a great fit with LeBron.


----------



## FormerPHCrew

Im pretty sure the Cavs are gonna get Kevin Love next year, it's gonna be scary but I also thought Nash/Kobe/Pau/Dwight would be scary so who knows.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

FormerPHCrew said:


> Im pretty sure the Cavs are gonna get Kevin Love next year, it's gonna be scary but I also thought Nash/Kobe/Pau/Dwight would be scary so who knows.


Cavs apparently have no interest in trading away Wiggins so I don't see how Cavs will get Love next year. The only way this is possible is if Lebron opts out next year in order to get into the new deal, assuming of course they have the cap space then to sign Love. If the Cavs do good next year, I can imagine Love signing with Cleveland.

But this is a long shot, and doesn't really have any legitimate chance of happening in my opinion.



edabomb said:


> Cleveland needs a rim protector - not Love. Love also gets them into the situation where if Wiggins pans out they will not be able to fit 4 max players into their squad....
> 
> Why not go for somebody like Biyombo. Give up far less and add some value in an area they really need it - rim protection and rebounding...


Actually, a core of Lebron/Thompson/Varejao is very good rebounding wise. And while they aren't experts in that department or anything, Varejao and Thompson are sufficient when it comes to rim protection. But I agree, they will need better rim protectors.



Mrs. Thang said:


> Listening to salty Miami fans whine about Lebron leaving them is surreal. I mean at least pretend to have some self-awareness. I can't think of a less sympathetic complaint in the history of sports.
> 
> (And 2 cents: I think Cleveland should trade Irving for Love. They are never going to get it done with a Bennett/Waiters package and they shouldn't give up Wiggins. Minnesota gets a guy who is already locked up long term. Very attractive to them. Irving is superfluous with Lebron in the fold. No defense, durability issues, overly ball dominant. They don't need to be investing that much money into the PG spot.)


If you trade away Irving then you have no one playing the point guard role. And I seriously doubt Minnesota would want Irving when you consider the fact they already have Ricky Rubio. Irving is obviously more valuable, but Rubio does bring a lot of benefits to the Timberwolves and I don't see him being replaced any time soon. 

Not to mention, Irving playing alongside someone like Lebron is going to be huge for him. Irving is a deadly three point shooter. I can't even imagine how many times Lebron is going to pass the ball out to an open Irving at the perimeter. Not to mention Irving is only 22 years old and has a shitload of improving to do, where as Love is a lot closer to his prime.


----------



## FormerPHCrew

I think they can pull off a 3 way deal without trading Wiggins. I feel like they have enough assets to pull someone in


----------



## Pioneer10

Basel said:


> Does this mean the return of @Brandname, @Pioneer10 and @futuristxen?


I've posted a few times since Lebron left. Cut back as activity fell off here and all the dumb password resets. Will try stopping more: good seeing a lot of old timers around.


----------



## Hyperion

The funny thing is that Minnesota is shooting themselves in the foot because everyone knows love is gone. All they have to do is wait a year and they don't lose any assets. 

Cleveland won't win it all next year with our without love. So they can be patient. If I was Cleveland, I would go after Indiana for Stevenson and Hibbert.


----------



## 77AJ

**** LeBron James the biggest quitter for a superstar i've ever seen.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

77AJ said:


> **** LeBron James the biggest quitter for a superstar i've ever seen.


It's about damn time you posted something stupid here! I've been waiting for about 70+ pages now.


----------



## RollWithEm

Hyperion said:


> The funny thing is that Minnesota is shooting themselves in the foot because everyone knows love is gone. All they have to do is wait a year and they don't lose any assets.


I'm sure Flip feels like he will get even better offers as the season approaches.


----------



## Smath

ahh I didn't know there might be new cap rules in 2 years, makes sense now I guess, tnx guys.


----------



## e-monk

RollWithEm said:


> I'm sure Flip feels like he will get even better offers as the season approaches.


ah, the old ticking time bomb theory of increased leverage - sure, no one is going to hold him up at the deadline when they know it's this or nothing


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> ah, the old ticking time bomb theory of increased leverage - sure, no one is going to hold him up at the deadline when they know it's this or nothing


Exactly. The deadline is not the right time. That much is for certain. Sometimes the right time is July, sometimes it's August, sometimes it's right before the season starts in October. It is almost never February.


----------



## e-monk

but the longer you wait...


----------



## XxIrvingxX

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming

Well, he's getting traded.


----------



## cima

One more!


----------



## Basel

cima said:


> One more!
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron James leaves the Miami Heat - YouTube



:laugh:


----------



## Brandname

Basel said:


> Does this mean the return of @Brandname, @Pioneer10 and @futuristxen?


Maybe.


----------



## cima

Brandname said:


> Maybe.


That's 2 out of 3...


----------



## Basel

Brandname said:


> Maybe.



WHOA.


----------



## RollWithEm

Brandname said:


> Maybe.


Welcome back!


----------



## Adam

lolz


----------



## cima

So LeBron has taken to twitter on whether he should wear #6 or #23 . This also shoots down the random rumors that said he was going to wear #32 .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490158661306576896
I vote for #23 but it's interesting that when he left Cleveland in 2010 he said #23 should be retired by the league. Would that make him a hypocrite if he wore #23 again?


----------



## Jamel Irief

cima said:


> So LeBron has taken to twitter on whether he should wear #6 or #23 . This also shoots down the random rumors that said he was going to wear #32 .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490158661306576896
> I vote for #23 but it's interesting that when he left Cleveland in 2010 he said #23 should be retired by the league. Would that make him a hypocrite if he wore #23 again?


That would be the epitome of being a hypocrite.


----------



## cima

Jamel Irief said:


> That would be the epitome of being a hypocrite.


Or maybe he said it because the two choices he narrowed down to, Miami and Chicago, already had #23 retired? 

He's mad that MJ gives him no love, so this could be a "**** you too" to MJ by wearing #23 again.


----------



## Pyrex

Jamel Irief said:


> That would be the epitome of being a hypocrite.


That makes no sense troll.


Bron should wear 23 because it will stick it to the 95% of cleveland that burnt his jersey in 2010. Also people will always remember #6 as Miami Heat Championship Lebron...and loser lebron in cleveland.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Pyrex said:


> That makes no sense troll.
> 
> 
> Bron should wear 23 because it will stick it to the 95% of cleveland that burnt his jersey in 2010. Also people will always remember #6 as Miami Heat Championship Lebron...and loser lebron in cleveland.


Lebron in 2010: "Im changing my number to honor MJ. Nobody should wear #23 again."

Lebron in 2014: "I want to wear #23 ."

Makes plenty of sense to everyone that isn't either a Lebron fanboy or braindead.


----------



## cima

I'm telling you though, he's mad at MJ. LeBron was straight lying when he said no to if he was staring down MJ on that fast break.


----------



## Jamel Irief

cima said:


> I'm telling you though, he's mad at MJ. LeBron was straight lying when he said no to if he was staring down MJ on that fast break.


Not sure why that makes anything different. He himself said we should honor MJ. He would be going back on what he said.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Lebron in 2010: "Im changing my number to honor MJ. Nobody should wear #23 again."
> 
> Lebron in 2014: "I want to wear #23 ."
> 
> Makes plenty of sense to everyone that isn't either a Lebron fanboy or braindead.


Why are you responding to Doctor Pyrex?


----------



## cima

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure why that makes anything different. He himself said we should honor MJ. He would be going back on what he said.


I'm just saying that was 4 years ago and a lot has changed since then. I think he should reconsider #32 , then you can define his eras by jersey #.


----------



## Drizzy

I thought he was wearing 32. Was that fake or did he change his mind?

If it's between 23 and 6, wear 6.


----------



## edabomb

He probably realised how disrespectful retiring 23 across the league is to the other great players in the history of the NBA.

He should be back in 23 at the Cavs.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Why are you responding to Doctor Pyrex?


Same reason I respond to anyone?


----------



## Jamel Irief

cima said:


> I'm just saying that was 4 years ago and a lot has changed since then. I think he should reconsider #32 , then you can define his eras by jersey #.


Lebron is one of those flip-flippers rstar hates.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Lebron is one of those flip-flippers rstar hates.


flip-flippers? Never heard of them.


----------



## EternalWorkYT

*LeBRON James RETURNS to CLEVELAND*
















*Will LeBron go ahead and get multiple rings or will the Spurs stop him again?
*

*Please like, comment & share the mix! <3*​


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> flip-flippers? Never heard of them.


They're like flop-floppers but the exact opposite.


----------



## cima




----------



## Pyrex

LeBron James lost in the Finals in '07, '11 and '14. He returned to Cleveland on 7/11/14.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Pyrex said:


> LeBron James lost in the Finals in '07, '11 and '14. He returned to Cleveland on 7/11/14.


That's actually pretty damn cool.


----------



## The_Lillard_King

Drizzy said:


> I thought he was wearing 32. Was that fake or did he change his mind?
> 
> If it's between 23 and 6, wear 6.


I heard Lebron was going with 32 as well. But now it seems like it is between 23 and 6. 

In the end I think he decides on 32.


----------



## c_dog

i can't believe lebron is really pulling for mclovin. wiggins for love's one year rental is going to go down as one of the worst trades in recent years.


----------



## PauloCatarino

XxIrvingxX said:


> That's actually pretty damn cool.


What is cool? Lebron comemorating his losses?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

How I still feel about being right while all of you were wrong a few weeks after this...


----------



## kbdullah

Frank Caliendo reading LeBron James Redemption Letter as Morgan Freeman :laugh::laugh::laugh:

ESPN has taken down the YouTube videos due to copyright, so you gotta click the link on espngo

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=11257156


----------



## RollWithEm

Ray Allen leaning toward joining Cavaliers

The Boston Globe is reporting this. Seems believable to me.


----------



## Marcus13

Yeahh Lebron flew to china to spend time with Ray -- all Ray ever wants is to feel wanted (same reason he left Boston for Miami). I could definitely see this working wonders on his decision


----------



## Bogg

Marcus13 said:


> Yeahh Lebron flew to china to spend time with Ray -- all Ray ever wants is to feel wanted (same reason he left Boston for Miami). I could definitely see this working wonders on his decision


Gotta change the logo in your sig to the Cavs.


----------



## Marcus13

Bogg said:


> Gotta change the logo in your sig to the Cavs.


Not doin it not doin it not doin it. I love Ray...but, no.


----------



## Dornado

Ray Allen? I've heard of him... he's Lebron James' caddy, right?


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Ray Allen? I've heard of him... he's Lebron James' caddy, right?


Why? Because Ray Allen is black?

You racist son of a bitch....


----------



## XxIrvingxX

R-Star said:


> Why? Because Ray Allen is black?
> 
> You racist son of a bitch....


Ray Allen? Please. If he's black then so is Obama.

...oh wait.


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> How I still feel about being right while all of you were wrong a few weeks after this...


What exactly were you right about? Alonzo Gee being a great talent? Or whatever it is you said?


----------



## Jamel Irief

The LeBron mega thread has become the all things Cavs thread?


----------



## Jamel Irief

XxIrvingxX said:


> How I still feel about being right while all of you were wrong a few weeks after this...


Whose all of you? I know I personally didn't act like I knew exactly what he would do based on old fat white guys twatter feeds.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

l0st1 said:


> What exactly were you right about? Alonzo Gee being a great talent? Or whatever it is you said?


Well that and Lebron returning to Cleveland.


----------



## R-Star

Half the guys on here changed their opinion with every passing twitter message. Then there was Pablo who said there was 0 chance of Lebron going to Cleveland.

Then there as me. Reliable old R-Star they sometimes call me. I said "Hey, I bet he already knows where hes going." without actually saying where hes going. And guess what, Reliable ol' R-Star was right. As usual. Except about Wade's contract and that Tyson Chandler would suck. But you know what they say, even a clock is wrong, when its had too much to drink.


----------



## cima

R-Star said:


> Half the guys on here changed their opinion with every passing twitter message. Then there was Pablo who said there was 0 chance of Lebron going to Cleveland.
> 
> *Then there as me. Reliable old R-Star they sometimes call me. I said "Hey, I bet he already knows where hes going." without actually saying where hes going. And guess what, Reliable ol' R-Star was right. As usual.* Except about Wade's contract and that Tyson Chandler would suck. But you know what they say, even a clock is wrong, when its had too much to drink.


Translation: I didn't actually make a guess on where he was going to avoid being wrong.

:smilewink just bustin' your balls


----------



## R-Star

cima said:


> Translation: I didn't actually make a guess on where he was going to avoid being wrong.
> 
> :smilewink just bustin' your balls


I prognosticated that he would stay in Miami, but argued with those that said Cleveland wouldn't be a sexy option for him. Now some of the same people who said no way he'd go to Cleveland because they suck, are now saying how amazing a team they are now.


----------



## cima

R-Star said:


> I prognosticated that he would stay in Miami, but argued with those that said Cleveland wouldn't be a sexy option for him. Now some of the same people who said no way he'd go to Cleveland because they suck, are now saying how amazing a team they are now.


I'm not sure if I said or didn't say he would go to Cleveland, but I still firmly believe basketball-wise that Phoenix would have been a better option for him and that Cleveland's roster is inferior to Phoenix's. With that said though, LeBron really does make them so much better, plus the additions of Andrew Wiggins, Mike Miller, Ray Allen, and whomever else may join (backup Point Guard anyone?) does make them a favorite in the East. I still don't think it's enough this year to dethrone San Antonio though.


----------



## R-Star

cima said:


> I'm not sure if I said or didn't say he would go to Cleveland, but I still firmly believe basketball-wise that Phoenix would have been a better option for him and that Cleveland's roster is inferior to Phoenix's. With that said though, LeBron really does make them so much better, plus the additions of Andrew Wiggins, Mike Miller, Ray Allen, and whomever else may join (backup Point Guard anyone?) does make them a favorite in the East. I still don't think it's enough this year to dethrone San Antonio though.


I've been saying the Spurs are old and will fall off since like 2010. Its going to f'ing happen at some point. Either that, or Tim Duncan needs to run for president when he retires because hes a ****ing cyborg.


----------



## cima

R-Star said:


> I've been saying the Spurs are old and will fall off since like 2010. Its going to f'ing happen at some point. Either that, or Tim Duncan needs to run for president when he retires because hes a ****ing cyborg.


It's hard to compare them to anyone else because no one else strategizes (why is Chrome telling me that strategizes isn't a word, of course it's a ****ing word!) like San Antonio does. Their players' minutes-management is one of the most underrated strategies ever. Tim Duncan hasn't played more than 35 MPG since 2005-06 (34.8 MPG). Ginobili has never played more than 31 MPG (07-08) and Parker hasn't played more than 34 MPG since 2008. This is why they are still elite, they would probably all have fallen off (maybe sans Parker) on any other team/coach.


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> Well that and Lebron returning to Cleveland.


I believe you just kept arguing how Cleveland is better than Phoenix I don't remember you specifically arguing anything else. But whatever makes you feel good I suppose.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> But you know what they say, even a clock is wrong, when its had too much to drink.


I feel like that's not how that saying goes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Gng told him there was no way Lebron goes to the cavs. But Irving showed him by making him sport the brilliant and creative signature he has. Sick burn Irwin.


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> I feel like that's not how that saying goes, but I could be wrong.


Even a dog gets diabetes, just like a car has 4 wheels.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Even a dog gets diabetes, just like a car has 4 wheels.


Don't go go out in the rain after eating.


----------



## Marcus13

For the record, Jesus' representatives tweeted last night that the Ray Allen-to-Cavs reports are completely unfounded and Ray is going to have MRI's on his legs when he gets back to the States next week before thinking about his future.


----------



## BlakeJesus

> LeBron James 10 mins ·
> 
> 23 it is! It's only right I go back. 2·3=6 We still family 6. ‪#‎HomeTeam‬ ‪#‎StriveForGreatness‬ ‪#‎IPROMISE‬


LBJ has decided.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> LBJ has decided.


He really needs to quit making a big deal out of everything like the whole world was holding their breath.

I could care less what ****ing number he plays under.


----------



## Maravilla

So much for that number being retired by the NBA.


----------



## Drizzy

Wanted him to wear 6 or 32, but I guess people who didn't burn their jerseys will save a lot of $$.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

He chose 23 because he knows Kobe is still better.


----------



## Hyperion

BlakeJesus said:


> LBJ has decided.


I wonder how many fans got a tattoo of James 23 only to have to figure out how to change it to 6 and now have to figure out how to change it back? These are the things that keep me up at night.


----------



## PauloCatarino

BlakeJesus said:


> LBJ has decided.


Dude's really dumb. Smh.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

I'm so confused right now. Why did LBJ ditch the 23 number in the first place again? I thought he was trying to get that number retired?


----------



## Bogg

XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm so confused right now. Why did LBJ ditch the 23 number in the first place again? I thought he was trying to get that number retired?


Because Miami already retired 23 in honor of Jordan and four years ago Lebron wasn't mature enough to just say "it wasn't available so I picked another one", instead going on his "_nobody_ should ever wear it again" kick while simultaneously picking Bill Russell's number as his new jersey. There's a lot of things he's done that make much more sense when viewed with the understanding that he had a ton of growing up to do back when he was in Cleveland the first time, and to his credit did a lot of that growing up in Miami.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Bogg said:


> Because Miami already retired 23 in honor of Jordan and four years ago Lebron wasn't mature enough to just say "it wasn't available so I picked another one", instead going on his "_nobody_ should ever wear it again" kick while simultaneously picking Bill Russell's number as his new jersey. There's a lot of things he's done that make much more sense when viewed with the understanding that he had a ton of growing up to do back when he was in Cleveland the first time, and to his credit did a lot of that growing up in Miami.


Ah I see. That was at the time when I believed everything he said, so this makes a lot more sense.


----------



## cima

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493789165373255680
I thought this may be cool at first, but it's probably fake. Looks like the LeBron-era jersey with the current era's lettering...

I personally love this one at NBA.com:


----------



## XxIrvingxX

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...return-to-boston-celtics-in-coming-home-essay

xD ****ing little shit.


----------



## cima

So LeBron supposedly cut carbs out of his diet. You can tell by looking at his face, he's slimmer for sure.

http://instagram.com/p/rShs9FiTGW/


----------



## Maravilla

cima said:


> So LeBron supposedly cut carbs out of his diet. You can tell by looking at his face, he's slimmer for sure.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rShs9FiTGW/



#Where23 


-__-


----------



## Drizzy

Noticed he looked more slim too...wonder what caused him to make the diet switch.


----------



## cima

Drizzy said:


> Noticed he looked more slim too...wonder what caused him to make the diet switch.


He wants that Cleveland first-step explosion back in his game!


----------



## Marcus13

HE looks terribly slim. Like not in a positive way at all


----------



## Pablo5

Marcus13 said:


> HE looks terribly slim. Like not in a positive way at all


Yeah, I will say that he looks bad. Almost to the point of concern.


----------



## cima

Marcus13 said:


> HE looks terribly slim. Like not in a positive way at all


Nah it's just because the picture is dark and he's wearing black (or maybe navy blue).


----------



## R-Star

Guy looks like a shooting guard in those pictures, not a small forward with a power forwards body. 

Wonder if he was starting to feel some wear and tear as last year dragged on.


----------



## Pyrex

He's lighter so its easier for his teammates to carry him when he cramps up


----------



## cima

Or maybe he's off HGH right now


----------



## Pablo5

cima said:


> Or maybe he's off HGH right now


You see the lab in Florida was raided by the DEA. In a couple of days that will be a huge mess


----------



## cima

He looks just fine. I'm really excited to see if he will be more explosive now that he's slimmer.


----------



## e-monk

does it make his hairline look better?


----------



## Tom

That is Lebron? I thought it was Al Roker.


----------



## R-Star

He looks like hes lost like 40 pounds of muscle. A large part of his game has been strength. Is he just not going to play in the paint anymore?


----------



## e-monk

R-Star said:


> He looks like hes lost like 40 pounds of muscle. A large part of his game has been strength. Is he just not going to play in the paint anymore?


They have Side Show Bob to handle the paint


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> He looks like hes lost like 40 pounds of muscle. A large part of his game has been strength. Is he just not going to play in the paint anymore?


Yep, I don't see this as a good thing at all. Interesting off-season to try such an approach


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Yep, I don't see this as a good thing at all. Interesting off-season to try such an approach


Pretty drastic change for him to be sure. I'm sure he and his trainers know a hell of a lot more about what they're doing than I do. I just don't see trying to get a Kobe-like build is going to help a guy who's biggest asset has been the fact hes a bull who overpowers his way to the rim. 

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Tom

If he lost it that quick, he can get it back that quick. He might be building back up in a different way.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> Pretty drastic change for him to be sure. I'm sure he and his trainers know a hell of a lot more about what they're doing than I do. I just don't see trying to get a Kobe-like build is going to help a guy who's biggest asset has been the fact hes a bull who overpowers his way to the rim.
> 
> Time will tell I guess.


I dunno, he's getting into double-digit seasons now and he'll be on the other side of 30 pretty soon. That kind of explosiveness at that weight has to have been _a lot_ for those knees to handle. Dropping some weight may be the best thing long-term for him.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> I dunno, he's getting into double-digit seasons now and he'll be on the other side of 30 pretty soon. That kind of explosiveness at that weight has to have been _a lot_ for those knees to handle. Dropping some weight may be the best thing long-term for him.


I don't disagree. I just think he'll have to completely change the way he plays. It was to the point he could drive to the rim, have guys grab his arms and he'd still bull through and get off a layup that went in 50% of the time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Marcus13 said:


> Yep, I don't see this as a good thing at all. Interesting off-season to try such an approach


The only reasoning I can see is that his jump shooting has improved and he wants to try to shoot a little more than normal so Irving doesn't have to spend the entire game doing a spot up shooter gig. 

LeBron will certainly be a lot faster however. Can never go wrong with that.


----------



## cima

Keep in mind that these pictures are NOT the final product of the LeBron we will see come season time. It was said he is on low-carb or no-carb diet and that will change as we get closer to the season, an athlete cannot survive without carbs.

My guess is he wants to extend his career by becoming more of a 3/2 rather than a 3/4 and I don't blame him. Plus if they get K Love and keep T Thompson, he won't need to play the 4.


----------



## Cajon

Going back home for Irving and Wiggins.


----------



## RollWithEm

Everyone do yourselves a favor and go to the 2:37 mark in this video:


----------



## RollWithEm

And the first play in this video...


----------



## RollWithEm

Not to be outdone by this...


----------



## RollWithEm

Or this...


----------



## Marcus13

lmaooo DAMN DEION!


----------



## RollWithEm

Marcus13 said:


> lmaooo DAMN DEION!


As the premier Waiters hater on this site, I will keep you posted on any and all developments this season.


----------



## Voyaging

RollWithEm said:


> As the premier Waiters hater on this site, I will keep you posted on any and all developments this season.


Lol you just wait, Blatt's gonna kick his ass into shape.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

RollWithEm said:


> Or this...
> 
> Wilson Chandler Blocks Dion Waiters - YouTube


As a person who watched a lot of his games so far, I just want to point out that this happens a lot more often than you think...


----------



## RollWithEm

XxIrvingxX said:


> As a person who watched a lot of his games so far, I just want to point out that this happens a lot more often than you think...


I doubt that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

RollWithEm said:


> I doubt that.


Really? You don't think Dion Waiters getting stuffed when trying to have his moment happens often?


----------



## Voyaging

XxIrvingxX said:


> Really? You don't think Dion Waiters getting stuffed when trying to have his moment happens often?


You said it happens more than he thinks...

He meant he thinks it DOES happen often


----------



## l0st1

That Oden one is the worst. Getting stuffed at the peak of your jump by a 75 year old without knees is just embarrassing .

And I'm not sure about that Wilson Chandler one, kind of looks like Waiters just gets stuffed by the rim. Though either way it's bad.


----------



## Jamel Irief

"Fad" diet prevails again!


----------



## Voyaging

l0st1 said:


> That Oden one is the worst. Getting stuffed at the peak of your jump by a 75 year old without knees is just embarrassing .
> 
> And I'm not sure about that Wilson Chandler one, kind of looks like Waiters just gets stuffed by the rim. Though either way it's bad.


Lol yeah looked to me like he just didn't jump high enough


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Voyaging said:


> You said it happens more than he thinks...
> 
> He meant he thinks it DOES happen often


So you're saying he agrees with me or disagrees with me?


----------



## Voyaging

XxIrvingxX said:


> So you're saying he agrees with me or disagrees with me?


He agrees with you lol

He's saying he's aware how often Dion Waiters gets stuffed

At least I think


----------



## RollWithEm

XxIrvingxX said:


> Really? You don't think Dion Waiters getting stuffed when trying to have his moment happens often?


I doubt that it happens more often _than I think_.


----------



## Hibachi!

A lot of the original weight loss in the low carb (keto) diet is water weight. That makes your muscles look a lot smaller. It's not possible to maintain that kind of a diet and be a professional athlete. Once he returns to a normal diet he will be maybe about 5% less than he was (which seems to be his gold anyways). The whole thing was way overblown.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

RollWithEm said:


> I doubt that it happens more often _than I think_.


How often do you think it happens?



Voyaging said:


> He agrees with you lol
> 
> He's saying he's aware how often Dion Waiters gets stuffed
> 
> At least I think


He said "I doubt that"

I don't get how you could get "he agrees with you" out of that.


----------



## Voyaging

XxIrvingxX said:


> How often do you think it happens?
> 
> 
> 
> He said "I doubt that"
> 
> I don't get how you could get "he agrees with you" out of that.


I meant he agrees with you that Dion gets blocked a lot...


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> How often do you think it happens?
> 
> 
> 
> He said "I doubt that"
> 
> I don't get how you could get "he agrees with you" out of that.




Good god man.

He said " I doubt that" because he was saying he doubts that Waiters gets blocked more than he thinks. You know, because he hates Waiters and thinks he probably gets stuffed at the rim all the time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

l0st1 said:


> Good god man.
> 
> He said " I doubt that" because he was saying he doubts that Waiters gets blocked more than he thinks. You know, because he hates Waiters and thinks he probably gets stuffed at the rim all the time.


I already knew this. I was questioning why the other person thought that wasn't the case when it clearly was. I have no clue why you're telling this when it's obvious going by the comments that I knew that from the beginning.


----------



## RollWithEm

What a weird turn of events.


----------



## Voyaging

XxIrvingxX said:


> I already knew this. I was questioning why the other person thought that wasn't the case when it clearly was. I have no clue why you're telling this when it's obvious going by the comments that I knew that from the beginning.


Uh no....



XxIrvingxX said:


> Really? You don't think Dion Waiters getting stuffed when trying to have his moment happens often?


You clearly didn't have a clue what he meant.


----------



## e-monk

god


----------



## collierm48

They won't have the team bond to win several championships. I don't beleive it. It takes a well run organization to do that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

collierm48 said:


> They won't have the team bond to win several championships. I don't beleive it. It takes a well run organization to do that.


Lol.



Voyaging said:


> Uh no....
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly didn't have a clue what he meant.


The second post you quoted clearly doesn't prove that. All it proves is that you lack reading comprehension. It doesn't take rocket science to figure out what I meant.


----------



## GNG

#ShutUp , XxIrvingxX you knucklehead.


----------



## hobojoe

Jesus Christ, @XxIrvingxX.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

GNG said:


> #ShutUp , XxIrvingxX you knucklehead.


Still mad bro?


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmao at the extreme over thinking of such a ****ing stupid topic/discussion last page. I mean shit, some of y'all need to get it together. Cavs fan on Cavs fan crime too? 

As for the damn topic, I was waiting til the Love trade was official, this new big three is gonna be so damn nasty. If not this year, then second season together for sure. Love, Irving and James all look like they compliment each other's game extremely well.


----------



## GNG

XxIrvingxX said:


> Still mad bro?


It just irritates me when you fail to understand something everyone else understands perfectly well.


----------



## Dissonance

lol it never surprises me when simplicity goes over his head and it becomes a whole other argument because he refuses to understand his failure in comprehension.


----------



## hobojoe

Dissonance said:


> lol it never surprises me when simplicity goes over his head and it becomes a whole another argument because he refuses to understand his failure in comprehension.


Being a moron is one thing. Being so defiant, argumentative and sure of yourself when you're a moron is another. Knowing when to admit defeat and shut the hell up would go a long way.


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> I already knew this. I was questioning why the other person thought that wasn't the case when it clearly was. I have no clue why you're telling this when it's obvious going by the comments that I knew that from the beginning.


Maybe because you posted multiple times asking for an explanation as to why that means he agrees?

Jesus christ this conversation is stupid. It's really not that hard to comprehend. I'm going to assume you're just trolling because it's hard to understand how you don't understand something so simple


----------



## Pyrex

It's going to be the same old Cavs, they might have a really great season record but when playoffs come around they will fall flat like always. 

Mike Miller, James Jone and A.Varejo are the only ones on that team with playoff experiance


----------



## e-monk

l0st1 said:


> Maybe because you posted multiple times asking for an explanation as to why that means he agrees?
> 
> Jesus christ this conversation is stupid. It's really not that hard to comprehend. I'm going to assume you're just trolling because it's hard to understand how you don't understand something so simple








earth to meekus


----------



## Voyaging

Pyrex said:


> It's going to be the same old Cavs, they might have a really great season record but when playoffs come around they will fall flat like always.
> 
> Mike Miller, James Jone and A.Varejo are the only ones on that team with playoff experiance


Yea LeBron definitely has no playoff experience at all. Nor does Brendan Haywood or Shawn Marion.

And we definitely didn't make the finals in 2007!


----------



## XxIrvingxX

l0st1 said:


> Maybe because you posted multiple times asking for an explanation as to why that means he agrees?
> 
> Jesus christ this conversation is stupid. It's really not that hard to comprehend. I'm going to assume you're just trolling because it's hard to understand how you don't understand something so simple


Are you even following along with what happened? Roll didn't agree with what I was saying, the other guy was trying to argue that he did even then he clearly didn't. I was asking how the hell what he was saying, which didn't make any sense, meant he was agreeing with me when he clearly wasn't saying that.

Come on man, I shouldn't need to explain that to you. Read the posts and stop ruining threads. That's my job remember?



Pyrex said:


> It's going to be the same old Cavs, they might have a really great season record but when playoffs come around they will fall flat like always.
> 
> Mike Miller, James Jone and A.Varejo are the only ones on that team with playoff experiance


I'm pretty sure Shawn Marion has playoff experience as well. Hell if memory isn't ****ing me over right now I'm pretty sure he won a ring in 2011 with Dallas.


----------



## RollWithEm

XxIrvingxX said:


> Are you even following along with what happened? Roll didn't agree with what I was saying


I didn't?


----------



## Dissonance

lol


----------



## Jamel Irief

Irwin sure is trolling all you guys again! Next thing you know he'll "pretend" to not know who Vlade is again.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Jamel Irief said:


> Irwin sure is trolling all you guys again! Next thing you know he'll "pretend" to not know who Vlade is again.


Yep. Just to be clear, he's the black asian guy right?



RollWithEm said:


> I didn't?


Unless "I doubt that" is french for "I agree with you", no you honestly didn't.


----------



## RollWithEm

XxIrvingxX said:


> Unless "I doubt that" is french for "I agree with you", no you honestly didn't.


Just please do everyone a favor and reread your post and my response.


----------



## hobojoe

RollWithEm said:


> Just please do everyone a favor and reread your post and my response.


He doesn't need to reread it, he truly doesn't understand.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

RollWithEm said:


> Just please do everyone a favor and reread your post and my response.


:nono:


----------



## collierm48

XxIrvingxX said:


> Lol.


I'm wrong? How?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

collierm48 said:


> I'm wrong? How?


No no no not saying you're necessarily wrong, although you're not necessarily right either. We don't know what will happen. Just more so laughing at what you're suggesting could be the Cavaliers downfall because it was so random compared to what most people will be claiming to be the Cavaliers biggest negative which is their defense. But their chemistry? I haven't heard that one yet, in fact that's one of the things people are claiming won't be much of an issue if Irving and Waiters adju...oh wait.

Okay, I guess I can see why it might be difficult.


----------



## collierm48

XxIrvingxX said:


> No no no not saying you're necessarily wrong, although you're not necessarily right either. We don't know what will happen. Just more so laughing at what you're suggesting could be the Cavaliers downfall because it was so random compared to what most people will be claiming to be the Cavaliers biggest negative which is their defense. But their chemistry? I haven't heard that one yet, in fact that's one of the things people are claiming won't be much of an issue if Irving and Waiters adju...oh wait.
> 
> Okay, I guess I can see why it might be difficult.


Haha, yeah I mean chemistry is big, that's why the spurs always win.


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> Are you even following along with what happened? Roll didn't agree with what I was saying, the other guy was trying to argue that he did even then he clearly didn't. I was asking how the hell what he was saying, which didn't make any sense, meant he was agreeing with me when he clearly wasn't saying that.
> 
> Come on man, I shouldn't need to explain that to you. Read the posts and stop ruining threads. That's my job remember?


I guess you are just a masterful troll because no way in hell you are this dense. Because the concept couldn't be easier to understand.

You continue to surprise us all with your lack of basic comprehension. Not to mention your inability to realize when you are wrong despite every other individual on this site seeing it clear as day


----------



## RollWithEm

This whole thing has become perplexingly weird. Is this going to become a normal occurrence this season with the Cavs being one of the top teams in the league?


----------



## Voyaging

RollWithEm said:


> This whole thing has become perplexingly weird. Is this going to become a normal occurrence this season with the Cavs being one of the top teams in the league?


Lol I feel like that's a shot at Cavs fans.

I can assure you, we're not all dense.


----------



## Jamel Irief

If you assholes run Irwin off this site I'm petitioning to bring back LeGoat.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Lost, just let it go. You're making things worse for yourself. You can't go around accusing people of things when you're wrong. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## e-monk

huh


----------



## l0st1

Well atleast now it's official he's just a mega troll. Nobody is quite that condescendingly ignorant.


----------



## Dissonance

You'd be surprised.....


----------



## e-monk

smegma troll?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Dissonance said:


> You'd be surprised.....


Diss is correct. Just look at GNG.


----------



## Dissonance

XxIrvingxX said:


> Diss is correct. Just look at GNG.


:hano:


----------



## Jamel Irief

l0st1 said:


> Well atleast now it's official he's just a mega troll. Nobody is quite that condescendingly ignorant.


Let me tell you his schtick. You're partly right.

Irwin says something stupid. Someone points out its stupid, Irwin genuinely defends it because he doesn't see how stupid it is. By the time the 10th person mocks him he realizes theres no way out, so he keeps exagaterrating his point to make it seem like he's doing a caricature of himself. "Vlade is a Asian guy." 

So at this point he's trolling, but a page ago he was just stupid.


----------



## GNG

Jamel Irief said:


> If you assholes run Irwin off this site I'm petitioning to bring back LeGoat.


Didn't HB come back for a cup of coffee? Can we get him back again?

That guy was an _administrator_ - _an administrator_!!


----------



## Jamel Irief

GNG said:


> Didn't HB come back for a cup of coffee? Can we get him back again?
> 
> That guy was an _administrator_ - _an administrator_!!


He and @Dre came back at the same time and then I treated them as if they never left, next thing I know they're gone again. 

I should of just done the "welcome back!!!" crap everyone else was doing.


----------



## l0st1

Jamel Irief said:


> Let me tell you his schtick. You're partly right.
> 
> Irwin says something stupid. Someone points out its stupid, Irwin genuinely defends it because he doesn't see how stupid it is. By the time the 10th person mocks him he realizes theres no way out, so he keeps exagaterrating his point to make it seem like he's doing a caricature of himself. "Vlade is a Asian guy."
> 
> So at this point he's trolling, but a page ago he was just stupid.


Makes a lot more sense now.

So he's an idiot and a troll. Should be easier in future conversations that involve him now that I know this.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

l0st1 said:


> Makes a lot more sense now.
> 
> So he's an idiot and a troll. Should be easier in future conversations that involve him now that I know this.


I don't know which is funnier, rolls lack of common sense or the fact you're actually agreeing with Jamel right now.


----------



## RollWithEm

XxIrvingxX said:


> I don't know which is funnier, rolls lack of common sense or the fact you're actually agreeing with Jamel right now.


Are you referring to me?


----------



## hobojoe

RollWithEm said:


> Are you referring to me?


Yes he is.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

RollWithEm said:


> Are you referring to me?


That depends, how good are you with sarcasm?


----------



## l0st1

XxIrvingxX said:


> I don't know which is funnier, rolls lack of common sense or the fact you're actually agreeing with Jamel right now.


Burn?


----------

